# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του δικτύου του awmn

## dti

Πρόσφατα είδαμε να συμπεριλαμβάνεται στην υπογραφή του smarag μεταξύ των άλλων και δύο url's http://www.linkshop.awmn http://www.hellascom.awmn που είναι mirrors αντίστοιχων εμπορικών online shops.
Σκοπός της αναγραφής των εν λόγω sites είναι προφανώς η προβολή και οι πωλήσεις μέσω του δικτύου του awmn.

Kατά την άποψή μου παραβιάζεται ο όρος χρήσης του forum που απαγορεύει τη διαφήμιση αλλά και την εμπορική δραστηριότητα μέσω του δικτύου του awmn.

Έγινε σχετική αναφορά στους mods με κοινοποίηση στο Δ.Σ. και την Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή του Συλλόγου. 
Μέχρι στιγμής οι mods έκριναν οτι δεν παραβιάζεται κανένας όρος του forum.

Παρακαλώ σχολιάστε το γεγονός και όχι την όποια απόφαση, ή στάση των οργάνων του forum και του Συλλόγου.

----------


## lambrosk

Τουλάχιστον ο άνθρωπος το λέει,
τόσο πολύ "δήθεν" να μην βγάζουν λεφτά απο το awmn?
και είναι επιλογή όποιος θέλει να πατήσει το λινκ,
αυτοί που βγάζουν και δεν το λένε πουθενά, ή που δεν το παραδέχονται?
Υμαρτον , εδώ Δαμιανέ είσαι υπερβολικός,
δεν σε είδα να βάλεις τόπικ για τα άλλα που γνωρίζεις...  :: 
Και είναι και sticky, επειδή έχεις αυτήν την δυνατότητα... εδώ λοιπόν καταχράζεσαι εσύ εξουσία...  ::  
Βγάλε ξεχωριστά τόπικ για όλους που ξέρεις ότι κάνουν εμπορική εκμετάλευση και θα σε παραδεχτώ,
αααα και να τα κάνεις και αυτά sticky...

----------


## nvak

> Kατά την άποψή μου παραβιάζεται ο όρος χρήσης του forum που απαγορεύει τη διαφήμιση αλλά και την εμπορική δραστηριότητα μέσω του δικτύου του awmn.


*Forum & δίκτυο δεν είναι ταυτόσημα.*

Το *forum* ελέγχεται απο το Σωματείο μέσω των mod. Απόφαση του σωματείου είναι να γίνεται εμπορική συναλλαγή στο forum μόνο μέσα στην ενότητα των Αγγελιών με ευθύνη των εμπλεκομένων χωρίς έλεγχο.
Επειδή γενικές αποφάσεις για το forum και ο έλεγχος των mod αφορούν το σωματείο αυτή η συζήτηση πρέπει *να μεταφερθεί στην ενότητα του Σωματείου*.


Το *δίκτυο* αυτή την στιγμή δεν ελέγχεται απο κανέναν. Αν είναι να αναπτυχθεί η συζήτηση με θέμα το πώς και αν θα το ελέγξουμε και θα επιβάλλουμε περιορισμούς στην χρήση του, τότε καλώς να αναπτυχθεί το σκεπτικό όλων σ' αυτή την θέση. 

Προπάντων μην τα μπλέκουμε γιατί δεν θα βγεί άκρη ....

----------


## gadgetakias

> Και είναι και sticky, επειδή έχεις αυτήν την δυνατότητα... εδώ λοιπόν καταχράζεσαι εσύ εξουσία...


Το έχω ξαναπεί, αλλά βλέπετε εγώ δεν κάνω καταγγελίες, δεν στέλνω Pm και emails σε Δ.Σ., πειθαρχηκές κτλ. Αφού ο χρήστης πλέον έχει ξεφύγει αποδεδιγμένα, παρακαλώ να του αφαιρεθούν τα δικαιώματα. Του τελείωσαν και τα χρυσά νομίσματα άλλωστε για χάρες..

----------


## viper7gr

Δαμιανε εχω να σου κανω μια πολυ απλη ερωτησουλα. 
Εφοσον βλεπεις οτι 2,3 ή μπορει και ολοι οι moderators 
στο προηουμενο post που ειχες θηξει το συγκεκριμενο θεμα
σου απαντησαν οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με το εν λογω θεμα 
και με την υπαρξη της εν λογω ή της οποιασδηποτε αντιστοιχης υπογραφεις 
γιατι θες τοσο πολυ να περασει το δικο σου?
Μαλλον δε θα χεις μαθει να χανεις. Πρεπει καποια στιγμη ρε γιγαντα 
να καταλαβεις οτι σαν μεγαλα παιδια που ειμαστε
[στην ηλικια τουλαχιστον] πρεπει ορισμενες φορες να ακουμε τους πολλους 
και οτι καπου μπορει να κανουμε λαθος οταν πολλα ατομα μας λενε το ιδιο πραγμα.
Μηπως πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι ειναι θεμα συμβιβασμου και οχι θεμα νικης ή ηττας
[κατι το οποιο νομιζω οτι πιστευεις] αλλα θεμα κατανοησης και συνυπαρξης σε εναν οποιοδηποτε χωρο.
Εχεις προσφερει τοσα πολλα και μπορεις να προσφερεις ακομα περισσοτερα αρκει να μην εισαι τοσο γκρινιαρης, 
αλλα να γινεις και λιγο θετικος. 
Με τη γκρινια σου το μονο που κανεις ειναι χαλας 
την οποιαδηποτε καλη εικονα εχουμε για σενα.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ και ελπιζω να μη με παρεξηγεις...

----------


## NetTraptor

Ήμαρτον ποια δεν έχει τον θεό του … κάντε κάτι να ησυχάσουμε… τι είναι αυτό το πράμα…

Ας αρχίσει 50 μηνύσεις … δεν είναι στα πλαίσια του νορμάλ ποια αυτό το πράμα..

Κάνεις κατάχρηση του δικαιώματος ανάρτησης ανακοινώσεων για να κάνεις την προπαγάνδα σου και πόλεμο?… και λες τα ίδια και τα ίδια…

Είπαμε αν σε ενοχλεί στείλε τον στην ΠΕ, συμβιβάσου και εσύ, άνοιξε ένα forum για τις ομαδικές … ήμαρτον βρείτε τα επιτέλους κάπως… τι σας έχει τσιμπήσει πια… νομίζετε ότι βοηθάτε με το να το παίζετε δικτυοπατέρες???  ::

----------


## dti

> αυτοί που βγάζουν και δεν το λένε πουθενά, ή που δεν το παραδέχονται?
> Υμαρτον , εδώ Δαμιανέ είσαι υπερβολικός,
> δεν σε είδα να βάλεις τόπικ για τα άλλα που γνωρίζεις... 
> Και είναι και sticky, επειδή έχεις αυτήν την δυνατότητα... εδώ λοιπόν καταχράζεσαι εσύ εξουσία...  
> Βγάλε ξεχωριστά τόπικ για όλους που ξέρεις ότι κάνουν εμπορική εκμετάλευση και θα σε παραδεχτώ,
> αααα και να τα κάνεις και αυτά sticky...


Μάλλον δεν θυμάσαι καλά Λάμπρο, τα άπειρα topics /flames που είχα κάνει εναντίον π.χ. αυτών που προσπάθησαν να βγάλουν λεφτά από το έργο της Πλ. Συντάγματος, βγάζοντας έξω το σωματείο...

Και ειλικρινά δεν θα διστάσω να καταγγείλω κι όποιον άλλον εκεμεταλλεύεται εμπορικά το awmn.
Αν γνωρίζεις εσύ κάποιους να τους κατονομάσεις. Μόνο μην πεις για το i-call γιατί γι αυτό έχουμε τοποθετηθεί πολλές φορές και δεν αξίζει να ξανασχοληθούμε πάλι.

Για το "sticky" που λες οτι κάνω κατάχρηση της "εξουσίας μου" άσε να κρίνουν συνολικά τα μέλη του forum αν πρόκειται για σημαντικό θέμα ή όχι. Και να είσαι σίγουρος οτι όταν καταλήξουμε κάπου θα το βγάλω από sticky.

----------


## dti

> Ήμαρτον ποια δεν έχει τον θεό του … κάντε κάτι να ησυχάσουμε… τι είναι αυτό το πράμα…
> 
> Ας αρχίσει 50 μηνύσεις … δεν είναι στα πλαίσια του νορμάλ ποια αυτό το πράμα..
> 
> Κάνεις κατάχρηση του δικαιώματος ανάρτησης ανακοινώσεων για να κάνεις την προπαγάνδα σου και πόλεμο?… και λες τα ίδια και τα ίδια…
> 
> Είπαμε αν σε ενοχλεί στείλε τον στην ΠΕ, συμβιβάσου και εσύ, άνοιξε ένα forum για τις ομαδικές … ήμαρτον βρείτε τα επιτέλους κάπως… τι σας έχει τσιμπήσει πια… νομίζετε ότι βοηθάτε με το να το παίζετε δικτυοπατέρες???


Κι εδώ προσωπική επίθεση;
Δεν έκανα κάτι περισσότερο από αυτό που πρότεινε ο Mick Flemm στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου:




> Επαναλαμβάνω ο χρήστης smarag δεν καταπατά κανέναν κανόνα του forum έχοντας ως αναφορά στην υπογραφή του links στο site του. Φαίνεται όμως να καταπατά έναν απ' τους κανόνες που έχουμε άτυπα θεσπίσει στο δίκτυο ότι δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε για εμπορική εκμετάλευση. Αρμόδιοι λοιπόν να τον κρίνουν όσον αφορά αυτό το παράπτομα είναι τα μέλη του δικτύου, ούτε οι mods, ούτε ο σύλλογος.
> 
> *Στο ξαναλέω αν θες να παραπέμψεις κάπου τον χρήστη smarag, παρέπεμψέ τον στα μέλη του δικτύου και άσε εκείνους να κρίνουν*, ο σύλλογος μόνο σύσταση μπορεί να του κάνει, ούτε καν επίπληξη αφού οι κανόνες αυτοί δεν είναι πουθενά γραμμένοι και ουδέποτε αποφασίστηκαν με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίιες στο forum (φονάζαμε κάποτε για peering agreament, είχα γράψει κι εγώ ένα ενδεικτικό κείμενο αλλά μας έφαγαν τα flames πάλι και ουδέποτε ολοκληρώθηκε η προσπάθεια).


Αν σ' ενοχλεί το sticky του θέματος, άνοιξε άλλο topic και εξέφρασε την άποψή σου ελεύθερα.
Αν έχεις να συνεισφέρεις στη συζήτηση για την ουσία του θέματος μπορείς να απαντήσεις, διαφορετικά σε παρακαλώ μην συνεχίζεις το off-topic trollάρισμα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Κάτι μου θυμίζει...

----------


## acoul

Η δράση προκαλεί αντίδραση ειδικά στο γήπεδο που λέγεται Ελλάδα. Ας το δούμε αλλιώς λοιπόν το θέμα. Αν επικυρώσουμε τη δυνατότητα προβολής υλικού με εμπορικό περιεχόμενο στις υπογραφές σήμερα, αύριο κάπου αλλού ίσως, αυτό θα πρέπει να γίνει ενιαία και για όλους. Το ερώτημα είναι απλό: θέλουμε κάτι τέτοιο; Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ μια και η αδιαφάνεια είναι χειρότερη, αλλά ας το σκεφτούν καλά όσοι λάβουν μέρος στην τελική απόφαση διότι αύριο τα φόρα μπορεί να θυμίζει Χρυσό Οδηγό, με προσφορές κλπ.

Πραγματικά δεν έχω κατασταλαγμένη άποψη επί του θέματος, δηλώνω προβληματισμένος τα μάλα !!

----------


## MAuVE

> ....το φόρα..... ...... δηλώνω προβληματισμένος τα μάλα !!


Εγώ να δεις προβληματισμένος μ' αυτό ....... το φόρα.


_Όταν παίρνω φόρα, φόρα κατηφόρα
κι ο Θεός ο ίδιος δε με σταματά
Έλειψες μιαν ώρα κι έχει πέσει τώρα
έκλειψη ηλίου και μια σκοτεινιά

Ζήλια μου, ζήλια μου
με σένα η καρδιά μου είναι ζωντανή
Μίλα μου, μίλα μου
μα φύγε όταν έρθει εκείνος να με βρει

Ζήλια μου, ζήλια μου
σαν την αγάπη είσαι τόσο δυνατή
Μίλα μου, μίλα μου
μα φύγε όταν έρθει εκείνος να με βρει

Ψέματα σου λέω και κρυφά σου κλαίω
από αγάπη, ζήλια και εγωισμό
Κι όταν είμαι φταίχτρα κι άλλο τόσο ψεύτρα
πάλι από τη ζήλια θα υποκριθώ_

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Σε μια κοινωνια της πληροφοριας και σε ενα forum καθημερινα προσβασιμο απο ολους μας λογικο ειναι να υπαρχουν κι αυτα τα φαινομενα με τα sites!

Το κακο ειναι στη διαφανεια και στην αδιαφανεια καποιων αλλων!
Τουλαχιστον συγκεκριμενα ατομα εχουν δηλωσει εμποροι και κοβουν κι αποδειξεις...υπαρχουν κι αλλοι ομως στο παιχνιδι!
Μερικοι κανουν τι δουλεια τους δηλωμενα και σωστα κι αλλοι προσπαθουν να κερδισουν μεσα απο το δικτυο!

Γνωμη μου!

----------


## tyfeonas

> Σε μια κοινωνια της πληροφοριας και σε ενα forum καθημερινα προσβασιμο απο ολους μας λογικο ειναι να υπαρχουν κι αυτα τα φαινομενα με τα sites!
> 
> Το κακο ειναι στη διαφανεια και στην αδιαφανεια καποιων αλλων!
> Τουλαχιστον συγκεκριμενα ατομα εχουν δηλωσει εμποροι και κοβουν κι αποδειξεις...υπαρχουν κι αλλοι ομως στο παιχνιδι!
> Μερικοι κανουν τι δουλεια τους δηλωμενα και σωστα κι αλλοι προσπαθουν να κερδισουν μεσα απο το δικτυο!
> 
> Γνωμη μου!


\


++++

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Aλλα η αληθεια ειναι διπροσωπη!
Γιατι ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και μερικα ατομα τα οποια σε θεματα εξοπλισμου πχ μας ανοιγουν τα ματια και μας γεμιζουν τις τσεπες με περισσοτερα ρεστα απο οτι καποιοι αλλοι!

Τι να κανουμε ετσι ειναι!

----------


## smarag

Δαμιανέ,

αντί να σε κυνηγάω εγώ για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό που μας κάνεις με τις παραεισαγωγές, χωρίς τιμολόγια, χωρίς αποδείξεις, βγαίνεις και με κυνηγάς εσύ λες και σου παίρνω το ψωμί από το στόμα, αναρωτιέμαι αν προχθές ήσουν εσύ αυτός που μου έκανε την καταγγελεία στο ΣΔΟΕ και μου ήρθαν επίσκεψη.

Το παραπάνω δεν θα το έγραφα δημόσια αλλά με έκανε αυτή η στάση σου να το γράψω που εδώ και λίγες μέρες σε τρώνε η υπογραφές μου.

----------


## acoul

Βασικά όταν πρωτοξεκίνησα την ενασχόλησή μου με το AWMN ονειρευόμουν μια θέση συμβούλου πληροφορικής στο κυβερνών κόμμα της Ελλάδας μας το οποίο από κάποιες πηγές γνωρίζουμε ότι μας διαβάζει. Πέρασαν οι εβδομάδες, είδα και αποείδα ότι δεν γίνεται κάτι και συμβιβάστηκα με το όνειρο σε κάποια θέση σε πιθανό έργο της κοινωνίας της πληροφορίας. Πέρασαν και εκεί οι εβδομάδες και οι μήνες αλλά δεν συνέβη κάτι, είδα και αποείδα και άρχισα να ονειρεύομαι μια θέση ως σύμβουλος στο Δ.Σ. του AWMN. Τα ίδια και εκεί, τζίφος, οπότε άρχισα να ονειρεύομαι για ένα ωραίο και δοξασμένο καλάμι που θα είναι πιο γυαλιστερό από όλα τα υπόλοιπα αλλά από ότι φαίνεται και αυτό δεν θα το καταφέρω ... δεν πειράζει όμως, η προσπάθεια μετράει και το όνειρο δεν μπορεί να μας το κλέψει κανείς !!! Τώρα τελευταία φλερτάρω με την ιδέα οδηγού λεωφορείου !!

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Μην μαχαιρωνεστε μονοι σας!

Ενας και μοναχα ενας ειναι ικανος να κρινει....ο πελατης!
Ο πελατης θα αγορασει μονο απο εκει που τον συμφερει!Μια απο το linkshop,μια απο το priveshop,μια απο το aerial και μια απο το μπαμπη,το Μητσο και τον Περικλη!

Ο πελατης κρινει και αποφασιζει!
Παντως ενα ειναι το σιγουρο και το αποδεκτο!
Οτι ευτυχως για το δικτυο υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος τιμων κι ευτυχως που εξαιτιας αυτου του ανταγωνισμου χαιρομαστε πολλα λινκς απο οτι θα χαιρομασταν αν υπηρχε ενα μαγαζι που να διαμορφωνε τις τιμες,οσο αφορα το θεμα των εξοπλισμων!

Ανταγωνισμος αποψεων να μην υπαρχει...!

----------


## SV1EFT

> Σε μια κοινωνια της πληροφοριας και σε ενα forum καθημερινα προσβασιμο απο ολους μας λογικο ειναι να υπαρχουν κι αυτα τα φαινομενα με τα sites!
> 
> Το κακο ειναι στη διαφανεια και στην αδιαφανεια καποιων αλλων!
> Τουλαχιστον συγκεκριμενα ατομα εχουν δηλωσει εμποροι και κοβουν κι αποδειξεις...υπαρχουν κι αλλοι ομως στο παιχνιδι!
> Μερικοι κανουν τι δουλεια τους δηλωμενα και σωστα κι αλλοι προσπαθουν να κερδισουν μεσα απο το δικτυο!
> 
> Γνωμη μου!


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου φίλε (nikosaei) αλλά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μου
φαίνεται εμένα προσωπική επίθεση του DTI προς τον smarag από την στιγμή
που όλοι ξέρουμε ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί που κυριολεκτικά αδειαζουν
πραμάτεια τους και μάλιστα μαύρα και άραχνα.

----------


## spirosco

Ασχετα απο το θεμα του topic, Δαμιανε η κινηση σου να το κανεις υπομνημα ειναι τελειως απαραδεκτη.
Καταχρασθηκες ενα δικαιωμα το οποιο απο παραληψη των admins δεν σου ειχε αφαιρεθει 
αφου η ομαδα διαχειριστων ειδησεων εχει καταργηθει απο τοτε που ανακαινισαμε το site, και το γνωριζες.

Το topic επανηρθε στη μορφη που επρεπε να εχει.

----------


## pstratos

Γιατί δεν κάνουμε ένα πιο απλό πράμα.
να φτιάξουμε ένα κοινό ομαδικό μαγαζί που όλοι μας θα πουλάμε το κατιτίς μας , ο Δαμιανός βύσματα πχ, ο smarag Voip kai sipoures -και τα χει και ολοφρεσκα ο ατιμος-, εγώ video λύσεις, και πάει λέγοντας. μετά ας επιλέγει το θύμα  ::  

Τώρα είμαστε σε μια λογική "κρύβομαι_πίσω_απο_το_δαχτυλο_μου" και ο κακομοίρης που θέλει το τάδε να μην ξέρει ποιος φίλος θα τον "εξυπηρετήσει".

Ακόμα την εποχή των μαυραγοριτών υπήρχαν κατάλογοι αναρτημένοι (πηγαίντε μουσείο Μπενάκη και ζητήστε εν λόγω φωτο)

----------


## lambrosk

Αν ήταν ακριβοδίκαιοι οι admin & οι mod... θα συμπεριφερόντουσαν ανάλογα... δεν έχω κάτι με κανέναν, απλά θέλω να γίνει κατανοητό ότι δεν υπάρχουν κλάσεις στο awmn... και να εφαρμοστούν και με άλλα τρανταχτά παραδειγματα... δηλαδή πρέπει να το ζητήσουμε για να κάνουν την "δουλειά" τους?  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

> .. αναρωτιέμαι αν προχθές ήσουν εσύ αυτός που μου έκανε την καταγγελεία στο ΣΔΟΕ και μου ήρθαν επίσκεψη.


Δεν θέλω να το πιστέψω κάτι τέτοιο. Οχι τίποτε άλλο, γιατί εσύ και εγώ είμαστε 100% νόμιμοι και στην χειρότερη να μας κόψουν κανένα πρόστιμο για μουτζούρες στα τιμολόγια. Χάρη θα μας κάνουν να μας κλείσουν και βιβλία νωρίτερα.
Κάποιοι άλλοι (επιχειρήσεις νόμιμες) που στέλνουν ομαδικά πράγματα χωρίς παραστατικά τύπου παρακαταθήκη έχουν πρόβλημα.
Οσο για τους εδώ παραεμπόρους (δεν είναι μόνο ένας) ούτε λόγος τι θα γίνει με έφοδο του ΣΔΟΕ σε καφέδες, στην έδρα του συλλόγου ή ακόμη σε σπίτια γιάφκες/αποθήκες..

Αν έχει φτάσει ο εν λόγω σε αυτό το σημείο, τι να πω. Ούτε 10 χρόνια ban δεν του είναι αρκετά. Αστο Σταύρο, πρέπει να έχεις άδικο. Τα εσκαμένα δεν τα έχει υπερβεί καμία πλευρά και έτσι πρέπει να μείνει.

----------


## irodion

Γειά και απο Λαμία ... εμείς δεν έχουμε και ΤΟ ασύρματο για να μιλάμε αλλα μιας που ανοίξατε το θέμα να ρωτήσω και ένα δύο πραγματάκια...άλλο ο σύλλογος,άλλο το δίκτυο,άλλο οι κομβοι,άλλο τα μέλη...είναι η δεν είναι έτσι?
Άλλωστε για αυτό έχουμε τόσο πλούσια ελληνική γλώσσα για να ορίζουμε τα πράγματα με τον δίκο μας τρόπο...τον οποίο παρεπιπτώντος ακολουθούνε και οι επιστήμονες όλου του κόσμου!
Τώρα εσείς που είστε μεγάλοι και τρανοί σύλλογοι (κατι σαν τα επεισόδια της Λάμψης γίνατε)και δεν μιλώ μονο για την Αθήνα άλλα και για άλλες πόλεις ένα πράγμα δεν έχω καταλάβει...Αναρωτιθήκατε ποτέ ειλικρινά γιατί συμμετείχατε σε ένα τέτοιο σύλλογο?
Ή απλά ειδατε το μέλλον σας από μακριά σαν έμπορες ή σαν τεχνίκοι ή σαν παροχείς....

Συγνώμη για το αισχρόν της γλώσσας μου αλλα ένα έχω να πω ...δε μαμιομάστε λέω γω... 

Υποτίθεται οτι οι σύλλογοι γίνονται για το καλύτερο αλλά στην τελική το μόνο πως γίνει το κακό σκεφτόμαστε όλοι... υποτιθεμενη ασφαλεια , υποτιθέμενη διαχείριση, υποτιθέμενη δικαιοσύνη.

Πολύ η βλαχοπονηρία ρε παίδες και τελικά υπάρχει και στην Αθήνα.
Έχω μαθει να κάνω τον χάζο και ας πληρώσω κάτι παραπάνω...έτσι ξεχωρίζω και το κάλο απο το κάκο...

Με το τρόπο αυτο που βάζετε τα πράγματα κάτω και με το ύφος που περνάτε, το μόνο που καταλαβαίνω είναι οτι σταματάτε και αυτούς που έχουν στο μυαλό τους κάτι καλό γιατί ξέρουν οτι μόλις θα ξεκινήσουν όλο και κάποιος θα προσπαθήσει να τους κόψει...και έτσι δεν γίνεται ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

Ποιό πολύ διαφημίση και ενημέρωση απο εμάς τους ίδιους δεν βλέπω να γίνεται ... δηλαδή κατά καιρούς διαφημίζουμε οτι κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά από παροχείς μέχρι κεραίες και ασύρματα .... ε και?

Πως θα έπαιρνα το ΜΤ μου και πως θα μάθαινα όσα ξέρω?


Ο συνγκεκριμένος έμπορος κατά καίρους μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα με το τρόπο του αλλά τι να κάνω και έγω έφοσον δεν βρίσκω και άλλον στα μέτρα του να ψωνίσω ...(άσε που δεν κοιμάται ποτέ) ....να αλλάξω το ΜΤ μου δεν το σηζητάω καν, αλλα ούτε και θα του έστελνα την ΣΔΟΕ όπως κάποιοι αλλοι.

Τελικά άλλο ο σύλλογος και άλλο οι άνθρωποι?
ή μηπως τελικά απέχουμε πολυ απο την Ιδέα Σύλλογος????

----------


## sinonick

τα πράγματα είναι απόλυτα. οι υπογραφές δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το δίκτυο, έχουν να κάνουν με το φόρουμ.
αν οι κανονισμοί του φόρουμ το επιτρέπουν, τότε Δαμιανέ είσαι εκτός θέματος.
αν δεν το επιτρέπουν, τότε ας αφαιρέσουν τα λινκς από την υπογραφή του smarag και από όποιου άλλου την υπογραφή υπάρχουν links προς websites (ή ασύρματα mirrors) εμπορικού χαρακτήρα.

ο κανονισμός πρέπει να είναι απόλυτος σε τέτοια θέματα.
αν δεν είναι, κάντε έναν κόπο να τον διορθώσετε για να αποφευχθούν άλλες τέτοιες άσκοπες συζητήσεις

----------


## nvak

> Ποιό πολύ διαφημίση και ενημέρωση απο εμάς τους ίδιους δεν βλέπω να γίνεται ... δηλαδή κατά καιρούς διαφημίζουμε οτι κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά από παροχείς μέχρι κεραίες και ασύρματα .... ε και?


Μην μπλέκεις την ενημέρωση και τις δοκιμές νέων προιόντων, με την διαφήμιση. Δεν είμαστε το RAM. Τεχνικό forum είμαστε. 
Από δώ έχουν πάρει πληροφορίες και τεχνικά στοιχεία, τεχνικοί από όλη την Ελλάδα. 
Και οι έμποροι απο δώ ενημερώνονται για την αγορά. Τί πουλιέται, τί προβλήματα έχει, πόσο κοστίζει κλπ

Λόγω της μεγάλης εξοικίωσης του κοινού που διαβάζει αυτό το forum με το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο, και μάλιστα το διεθνές, τα περιθώρια κέρδους για τον όποιο έμπορο είναι μηδαμινά. 
Για αυτό δεν φταίει ο Δαμιανός και τα ονομαζόμενα "παραμάγαζα" απο τους εμπόρους. Η πλειοψηφία εδώ μέσα δεν αγοράζει τίποτα αν δεν διασταυρώσει τιμές και στοιχεία απο το διεθνές εμπόριο.
Όποιος σκέφτεται ότι μπορεί να βγάλει ή ότι βγαίνουν λεφτά απο το AWMN κάνει απλά λάθος !!!
Γνώσεις , ενημέρωση, βοήθεια ναι, με το τσουβάλι. Λεφτά όχι...  ::

----------


## dti

> Ασχετα απο το θεμα του topic, Δαμιανε η κινηση σου να το κανεις υπομνημα ειναι τελειως απαραδεκτη.
> Καταχρασθηκες ενα δικαιωμα το οποιο απο παραληψη των admins δεν σου ειχε αφαιρεθει 
> αφου η ομαδα διαχειριστων ειδησεων εχει καταργηθει απο τοτε που ανακαινισαμε το site, και το γνωριζες.
> 
> Το topic επανηρθε στη μορφη που επρεπε να εχει.


Για ακόμη μία φορά δείχνεις πόσο ακατάλληλος είσαι για administrator...

Με ποιο δικαίωμα με έβγαλες από την ομάδα των διαχειριστών ειδήσεων;
Στη συγκεκριμένη ομάδα είμαι ενταγμένος με βάση απόφαση Δ.Σ.
Και βέβαια δεν είμαι ο μόνος...

Έδειξες βέβαια την εμπάθειά σου και κατήργησες μόνο εμένα...

Για δείτε:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/groupcp.php?g=3207
http://www.awmn/forum/groupcp.php?g=3207 

Το ποιος κάνει κατάχρηση δικαιώματος φαίνεται καθαρά.

Να επανορθώσεις άμεσα μέχρι να λάβει απόφαση το Δ.Σ. αν πρέπει να μου αφαιρεθεί αυτή η ιδιότητα, ή να καταργηθεί εντελώς αυτή η ομάδα.

----------


## netsailor

> ή να καταργηθεί εντελώς αυτή η ομάδα.


Εχεις δίκιο Δαμιανέ. Από τη στιγμή που η ομάδα έχει καταργηθεί δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να την διατηρούμε, συνεπώς διαγράφηκε.

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανέ,
> 
> αντί να σε κυνηγάω εγώ για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό που μας κάνεις με τις παραεισαγωγές, χωρίς τιμολόγια, χωρίς αποδείξεις, βγαίνεις και με κυνηγάς εσύ λες και σου παίρνω το ψωμί από το στόμα, αναρωτιέμαι αν προχθές ήσουν εσύ αυτός που μου έκανε την καταγγελεία στο ΣΔΟΕ και μου ήρθαν επίσκεψη.
> 
> Το παραπάνω δεν θα το έγραφα δημόσια αλλά με έκανε αυτή η στάση σου να το γράψω που εδώ και λίγες μέρες σε τρώνε η υπογραφές μου.


 ::   ::   ::  Αν είναι δυνατόν να συσχετίζεις το περιστατικό του ελέγχου του ΣΔΟΕ με το οτι με ενόχλησε η υπογραφή σου!!!  ::   ::   :: 
Λυπάμαι για οτι μπορεί να συνέβη λόγω ΣΔΟΕ...

Τώρα αν θεωρείς οτι σε κυνηγάω στέλνοντάς σου πελάτες (...και όχι το ΣΔΟΕ!!!) , ε ναι σε κυνηγάω... Τί άλλο να πω... Όσοι με έχουν ρωτήσει από πού να αγοράσουν είδη που γνωρίζω οτι εμπορεύεσαι μπορούν να πουν από πού τους προτείνω να τα αγοράσουν (τουλάχιστον αυτά που δεν μπορούν να βρούν από αλλού πιο φθηνά...).

Μια και ανέφερες όμως περί ΣΔΟΕ για ψάξε με τον φοροτεχνικό σου και πες μας μήπως η αναγραφή εμπορικών urls τύπου http://www.linkshop.awmn δημιουργεί σε κάποιον την υποχρέωση να κάνει σχετική δήλωση για πράξεις μέσω διαδικτύου; 
Εννοώ αν άραγε θεωρείται και το awmn "διαδίκτυο"...

----------


## spirosco

Φυσικα Δαμιανε ξεχασες να αναφερεις πως ο Wiresounds που εμεινε στην ομαδα, 
εχει ετσι κι αλλιως δικαιωμα ως moderator να κανει υπομνηματα αντιθετα με εσενα 
που εχεις μια χαρα δικαιωμα να βαζεις ειδησεις στο site 
οπως εχει ολος ο κοσμος ( http://www.awmn/?id=articles_info )
αλλα κανενα δικαιωμα να κανεις υπομνημα σε οποιο topic σου καπνισει.

Συγκεντρωσου.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ή να καταργηθεί εντελώς αυτή η ομάδα.
> 
> 
> Εχεις δίκιο Δαμιανέ. Από τη στιγμή που η ομάδα έχει καταργηθεί δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να την διατηρούμε, συνεπώς διαγράφηκε.


Θα προτιμούσα Δημήτρη να έπαιρνε την απόφαση αυτή το Δ.Σ. και όχι εσείς οι admins...

----------


## dti

> Φυσικα Δαμιανε ξεχασες να αναφερεις πως ο Wiresounds που εμεινε στην ομαδα, 
> εχει ετσι κι αλλιως δικαιωμα ως moderator να κανει υπομνηματα αντιθετα με εσενα 
> που εχεις μια χαρα δικαιωμα να βαζεις ειδησεις στο site 
> οπως εχει ολος ο κοσμος ( http://www.awmn/?id=articles_info )
> αλλα κανενα δικαιωμα να κανεις υπομνημα σε οποιο topic σου καπνισει.
> 
> Συγκεντρωσου.


Αυτό που επικαλείσαι για τον wiresounds δεν επηρεάζει πουθενά την άλλη δυνατότητα που έχει ως moderator...

Απλά πες οτι δεν το είχες προσέξει κι αυτό...
Δεν είναι ντροπή να παραδέχεσαι τα λάθη σου. Όπως εκείνο του "κατά λάθος" 3ωρου ban που μου είχες επιβάλει...

Δεν πειράζει όμως, όλα εδώ πληρώνονται και ο κόσμος βλέπει, κρίνει ...και η αυθαιρεσία και κυρίως η αλαζονεία της εξουσίας αργά ή γρήγορα τιμωρείται.

----------


## spirosco

Καλε μου ανθρωπε εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο τις δυνατοτητες...

----------


## machine22

Βλέπω η κεραία δίπλα σου βαράει αβέρτα...  ::

----------


## dti

> Βλέπω η κεραία δίπλα σου βαράει αβέρτα...


Για να το λες θα έχεις φαίνεται ιδία πείρα...  ::   ::   ::  

Είσαι και mod για να δίνεις το καλό παράδειγμα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό που πείραξε τον Δαμιανό δεν είναι το url, η πώληση ή η διαφήμιση αλλά το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει το awmn-online-shop http://www.linkshop.awmn
Οι moderators είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας με το να βγεις και να διαφημίσεις το site σου. Άρα δηλώνουν αναρμόδιοι να εκφραστούν ως moderators για το ζήτημα δημιουργίας w-shop (κατά το e-shop). Τολμώ να πω πως συμφωνώ μαζί τους. Αν και φλερτάρει με την εμπορευματοποίηση η διαφήμηση ενός e-shop δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου. Μπορώ να πω μάλιστα πως πολλές φορές εξυπηρετήθηκα από τέτοιου τύπου διαφημήσεις. (Φανος, το μαγαζί στην Καλιθέα με τα πιάτα, Linkshop,priveshop,aerial και μερικές δεκάδες άλλα). Ελπίζω στην πορεία να μην το μετανιώσω, έχω και κάποιους ενδιασμούς αλλά αν ψήφιζα σήμερα θα ήμουν υπέρ της διαφήμισης αυτού του τύπου.
Τον Δαμιανό όμως δεν τον ενοχλεί πιστεύω η υπογραφή αλλά το online shop.
Αν για xyz λόγω χαθεί το http://www.linkshop.gr (δεν ανανεώθηκε το domain, ο server έμεινε χωρίς inet, κτλ) το http://www.linkshop.awmn θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει ? Πρόκεται για mirror ή για hosting σε server με πρόσβαση στο awmn? (Είναι πάνω σε server δικό του ή σε κάποιο datacenter χωρίς awmn πρόσβαση?)

Αν πρόκεται για Mirror θα ψηφίσω λευκό. Δεν ξέρω πως να αντιδράσω σε αυτό, δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι με ενοχλεί κι όλας πάντως. Στην 2η περίπτωση μάλλον προς το αρνητικό στέκομαι μιας και σε σχετική ψηφοφορία για δημιουργία awmn-online-shop οι ψήφοι ενάντια ήταν συντριπτικοί. Εγώ πάλι υπέρ ψήφισα, αλλά δέχομαι τους προβληματισμούς και την γνώμη της πλειοψηφίας.


Το ζήτημα είναι ότι το http://www.linkshop.awmn έχει αποκλειστικό σκοπό να πουλήσει προϊόντα στους συνδεδεμένους στο awmn.
Μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να αποκτήσει δικό του περιεχόμενο με προσφορές ειδικά για το awmn, και να μετατραπεί από mirror ενός e-shop σε w-shop.
Καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό. Η θέση μας μάλλον είναι δυσκολη.
Με ποιόν τρόπο θα απαγορεύσουμε σε ένα μέλος του ανοιχτού δικτύου να δημιουργήσει ένα w-shop μόνο για τα μέλη του awmn και να το διαφημήσει σε irc, forum, mails pms ή ακόμα και στο ssid του? Και με ποιό δικαίωμα?

----------


## smarag

Να διευκρινήσω οτι το http://www.linkshop.awmn είναι Mirror του κανονικού domain και ανοίγει μέσω τις δικής μου internet σύνδεσης ασχετα αν έχετε internet ή όχι.

----------


## irodion

Πάντως Σταύρο κατάφερες από υπογραφή να το βάζουμε όλοι στα post μας....αντε να κεράσω και εγώ μια ακόμα...www.linkshop.awmn

----------


## alsafi

Πριν πολλούς μήνες όταν η ADSL ήταν πανάκριβη, υπήρχε mirror του e-shop (ένα site που πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει άτομο στο awmn που να μην έχει αγοράσει από εκεί).
Αυτό ήταν διαφήμιση του μαγαζιού ή εξυπηρέτηση δικιά μας  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Πριν πολλούς μήνες όταν η ADSL ήταν πανάκριβη, υπήρχε mirror του e-shop (ένα site που πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει άτομο στο awmn που να μην έχει αγοράσει από εκεί).
> Αυτό ήταν διαφήμιση του μαγαζιού ή εξυπηρέτηση δικιά μας


Εδώ είναι το ζήτημα.
1. Κάνουμε Mirror το e-shop, το Linkshop το aerial και το priveshop.
Μας εξυπηρετούν, λέμε γιατί όχι, ας γίνουν.

2. Μετά φτιάχνουμε και μερικά Mirror ακόμα, τα http://www.microtik.awmn , http://www.linksys.awmn, http://www.tridimas.awmn κτλ

3. Μετά ο φίλος μας ο τάδε λέει ωραία ιδέα, θα κάνω και εγώ mirror το site μου που πουλάει ρούχα. Ξεπροβάλλουν και μερικά ακόμα με παιχνιδομηχανές, ζαχαροπλαστεία, πιτσαρίες, κτλ. Μέλη του awmn είναι, τους ξέρεις και προσωπικά, ε, τι θα πεις όχι? Θα σου πει τους άλλους γιατί τους αφήνεις? Τι θα πει δεν έχει σχέση το κατάστημα ρούχων με το awmn? Άμα βραχούν οι κάλτσες σου όταν μες στην μπόρα πας να φτιάξεις τον πιάτο που γύρισε από που θα πάρεις καινούργιες? Ή μήπως οι awmnίτες δεν πεινάνε και δεν παραγγέλνουν?

4. Μετά ο πολύ έξυπνος έμπορος βλέπει μια ιδιαίτερη αγορά και δημιουργεί ειδική σελίδα για προσφορές για το awmn. Από awmn-in-a-box μέχρι προσφορές awmn-ready sip phones. E προσφορές μας κάνει να του πούμε όχι? Να σου κι ο άλλος με awmn-only e-shop.

5. Ξάφνου έχουμε αποκτήσει μια χαρά αγορά, μια χαρά καταστήματα, μια χαρά νομημότατες και φθηνές συναλλαγές. Κάπου εκεί σκάνε και τα προβλήματα. Ο http://www.exo_ki_ego_e-shop.mplampla συνειδητοποιεί ότι χάνει πελάτες και αρχίζει να φωνάζει. Ο mr. pizza αρχίζει να ξυλώνει κεραίες, να κατηγορεί ότι εξυπηρετούμε οικονομικά συμφέροντα κτλ. Λογικό είναι, θέλει κομάτι από την πίτα. Μήπως να του στήσουμε κι αυτού ένα mirror να ξεμπερδεύουμε με την γκρίνια? Με τον χασάπη να δω πως θα ξεμπερδέψουμε.........

Δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα πιο μέλλον μου αρέσει.
Το πρόβλημα θα υπάρξει αυτό είναι σίγουρο.
Κυρίως γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορούμε να το σταματήσουμε και ίσως μάλιστα να μην θέλουμε κι όλας. Και αυτό είναι και το πιο επικίνδυνο.

Υ.Γ: Παραδέχομαι πάντως ότι τόσο καιρό έμπαινα στο Linkshop από proxy, δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι το Mirror. Αν το ήξερα θα το προτιμούσα για λόγους ευκολίας.

----------


## eaggelidis

Τελικά μας αρέσει να βγάζουμε λαυράκια εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν,

διαβάζω το forum όποτε έχω χρόνο και βλέπω topics που δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν ...

Εμπορική εκμετάλευση δεν είναι το ότι υπάρχει ένα mirror ......

Που στο κάτω κάτω δεν το βλέπεις και συνέχεια ...

Αλλά μόνο όταν φτάνει στο μικρόκοσμό μας αρχίζουμε και φωνάζουμε

Δεν πάμε για κανένα μπάνιο λέω εγώ

Καλό καλοκαίρι

----------


## alexa

Βλέπω πολύ προβληματισμό στην αρχή για την υπογραφή (το δένδρο) και ευτυχώς τώρα για το δάσος (τα sites).
Είναι θέμα απόφασης.
Για πείτε μου λοιπόν, έχω την Βάση Δεδομένων http://www.domiki.gr μπορώ λοιπόν να έχω το http://www.domiki.awmn ? 
Από αυτά που διαβάζω μάλλον μπορώ.
Και μην μου πείτε για mirror και στρουθοκαμηλισμούς, το αποτέλεσμα μετράει. 
Η βάση αυτή δίνει περιεχόμενο στους πέλάτες της όπως και το http://www.linkshop.awmn πουλάει τα προϊόντα του.
Η και τα δύο μπορούν να υπάρχουν ή κανένα.

Και επί τη ευκαιρία ήμουν μπροστά αρκετές φορές όταν ο dti έστελνε κόσμο στο linkshop (σαν επιλογή), όπως και εγώ κάνω και για το linkshop και το priveshop.

----------


## MAuVE

Οταν έχω να γράψω κάτι που θεωρώ σημαντικό το γράφω στο φόρουμ μου :

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry242

γιατί εδώ ανάμεσα στο "_έστειλε ή δεν έστειλε ο dti το ΣΔΟΕ στον smarag_" δεν ταιριάζει.

----------


## acoul

http://www.forthnet.awmn, http://www.otenet.awmn, http://www.ntua.awmn (αυτό ξέφυγε), http://www.vodafone.awmn ... άλλο ρουσφέτι, άλλο εξυπηρέτηση και άλλο ενιαία πολιτική. Ήθελα να ήξερα βέβαια από ποιόν ζητάμε άδεια  ::  Αν κάτι αξίζει στο AWMN αυτό είναι η ελευθερία που προσφέρει !! Όσο περισσότεροι νέοι κόμβοι τόσο πιο ελεύθερο το δίκτυο με άφθονες εναλλακτικές λύσεις και διαδρομές. ΟΧΙ στην χειραγώγηση του δικτύου από τους λίγους σοφούς που φλερτάρουν έντονα με την ιδέα !! Τώρα αν καταφέρουμε να μαζέψουμε και ευαισθητοποιήσουμε έστω και το μισό backbone στο σύλλογο τηρώντας δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες αυτό θα είναι πραγματικά μια κατάκτηση !!

----------


## MAuVE

> Η βάση αυτή δίνει περιεχόμενο στους πέλάτες της όπως και το ....


Από τις καλές προτάσεις για εφαρμογές μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου.

Είμαι από το 1975 συνδρομητής του "Κώδικα Πολεοδομικής Νομοθεσίας" και τα τελευταία χρόνια λέω συνέχεια :

_Μα δεν είναι δυνατόν εν έτι 2000+ να ταξινομώ ακόμα φύλλα σε κλασέρ_

Εφτασε η ώρα να πάω σε on-line και κυρίως searchable εφαρμογή.

Αν η Δομική Ενημέρωση, που παρέχει την ίδια υπηρεσία, έχει και επιπλέον ασύρματη πρόσβαση και μου κάνει και μία έκπτωση λόγο awmn, τι νομίζετε θ' αποφασίσω ;

----------


## acoul

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο να απαγορεύσουμε τις πίτσες, αλλά στο να τις απολαμβάνουν λίγοι, χωρίς να το γνωρίζουν οι υπόλοιποι και μάλιστα αυτοί οι λίγοι να είναι και από τους ένθερμους ενάντια στις πίτσες ... λέμε τώρα, η Λάμψη αλά AWMN ... όλοι διατηρούμε κόμβους και όλοι έχουμε δικαίωμα μεριδίου στις όποιες ... πίτσες !!

----------


## lambrosk

Ποιός τα ήξερε τα παραπάνω?
εγώ πάντως όχι...
και ποιος τα έχει δημοσιοποιήσει ποτέ?
εκτός και αν γίνονται στο φόρουμ συλλόγου με την σύμφωνη γνώμη των μελών...
με λίγα λόγια είναι η επέκταση του "ιντερνετ" που παρέχει ο σύλλογος....  ::  
α, ρε να μην πω τίποτα...
Βγείτε και φωνάχτε τα, να τα ξέρει ΟΛΟΣ ο κόσμος, και δεν νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημά μας είναι αυτό... η κρυφο-κουλο καταστάσεις είναι το πρόβλημα... και φυσικά εννοείται ότι εφόσον βγαίνουν μέσω του δικτύου, δεν θα έχουν διαφημίσεις (δεν θα βγάζουν κέρδος απο ιδιωτικό δίκτυο, αφού δεν το πληρώνουν πουθενά αυτό...) και θα πρέπει να έχουν καλύτερες τιμές...  ::

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
>  Η βάση αυτή δίνει περιεχόμενο στους πέλάτες της όπως και το ....
> 
> 
> Από τις καλές προτάσεις για εφαρμογές μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου.
> 
> Είμαι από το 1975 συνδρομητής του "Κώδικα Πολεοδομικής Νομοθεσίας" και τα τελευταία χρόνια λέω συνέχεια :
> 
> ...


Το θέμα μας δεν είναι όμως αυτό.
Σίγουρα χρειάζονται επιπλέον υπηρεσίες στο δίκτυο, το θέμα όμως είναι μπορούμε να έχουμε τέτοιες υπηρεσίες επί πληρωμή;
Είναι πολύ μεγάλη αυτή η συζήτηση και φυσικά αρκετές και διαφορετικές οι απόψεις.

Προσωπικά βλέπω το AWMN και γενικά τα ασύρματα δίκτυα πέρα από το παιχνίδι που είναι για μας τώρα, να μπορεί να δίνει πρόσβαση στον κόσμο σε ότι τον ενδιαφέρει.
Η μεγάλη διαφορά ποια είναι; το ότι εμείς θα γουστάρουμε να παρέχουμε αυτή την πρόσβαση.
Ο οποιοσδήποτε ωφελημένος (π.χ Δομική, Linkshop κλπ) θα πρέπει να ανταποδίδει την ωφέλεια στον κόσμο παρέχοντας πρόσβαση και υποστηριζοντάς την.
Είναι απλά μια ιδέα, γιατί τα προβλήματα θα είναι μεγαλύτερα στο μέλλον και ίσως το "τα φρουτάκια απαγορεύονται" να μην είναι η λύση, όπως ίσως θα θυμάστε τι έγινε πριν μερικά χρόνια.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μεγάλο παιδί ο alexa… όχι ότι τρελαίνομαι στην ιδέα 200 καταστημάτων αλλά δίνει μια βιώσιμη και προσγειωμένη εικόνα…  ::

----------


## simfun

> Ο οποιοσδήποτε ωφελημένος (π.χ Δομική, Linkshop κλπ) θα πρέπει να ανταποδίδει την ωφέλεια στον κόσμο παρέχοντας πρόσβαση και υποστηριζοντάς την.


Νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε ήδη να έχουν κάνει οι εταιρίες οι οποίες εμπλέκονται με το AWMN με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο. Αφού υπάρχουν παράπονα για τους παραεμπόρους, γιατί δεν κάνουν κι αυτές κάποιες γενναίες κινήσεις (προσφορές, εκπτώσεις ή οτι άλλο), στα μέλη του AWMN? Και όχι μόνο περιστασιακά.
Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς το AWMN είναι από μόνο του διαφήμιση για τα 2,3 ή 5 καταστήματα που δραστηριοποιούνται στο χώρο.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος παλιότερα υπήρχε αυτό το καθεστώς των καλύτερων τιμών στα μέλη του AWMN. Τώρα γιατί ατόνισε?

----------


## smarag

Να φτίαξουμε ένα Mirror server που να έχει mirror απο όλα τα web site's του internet ώστε να τα βλέπουν και οι χρήστες που εδώ δεν έχουν δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στο internet.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> Ο οποιοσδήποτε ωφελημένος (π.χ Δομική, Linkshop κλπ) θα πρέπει να ανταποδίδει την ωφέλεια στον κόσμο παρέχοντας πρόσβαση και υποστηριζοντάς την.
> 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε ήδη να έχουν κάνει οι εταιρίες οι οποίες εμπλέκονται με το AWMN με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο. Αφού υπάρχουν παράπονα για τους παραεμπόρους, γιατί δεν κάνουν κι αυτές κάποιες γενναίες κινήσεις (προσφορές, εκπτώσεις ή οτι άλλο), στα μέλη του AWMN? Και όχι μόνο περιστασιακά.
> Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς το AWMN είναι από μόνο του διαφήμιση για τα 2,3 ή 5 καταστήματα που δραστηριοποιούνται στο χώρο.
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος παλιότερα υπήρχε αυτό το καθεστώς των καλύτερων τιμών στα μέλη του AWMN. Τώρα γιατί ατόνισε?


Γιατί είμαστε φραγκοφονιάδες πέραν του λογικού…  ::

----------


## smarag

Να ενημερώσω οτι το http://www.linkshop.awmn είναι Read Only Mirror (δηλαδή απο αυτό το mirror δεν μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει παραγγελία)

----------


## NetTraptor

> Να ενημερώσω οτι το http://www.linkshop.awmn είναι Read Only Mirror (δηλαδή απο αυτό το mirror δεν μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει παραγγελία)


Αυτό νομίζω ότι ήταν θέμα ασφάλειας?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Να ενημερώσω οτι το http://www.linkshop.awmn είναι Read Only Mirror (δηλαδή απο αυτό το mirror δεν μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει παραγγελία)
> 
> 
> Αυτό νομίζω ότι ήταν θέμα ασφάλειας?


Οχι βασικά η σκέψη μου να το κάνω mirror ήταν στο να είναι μια υπηρεσία του κόμβου μου για να μπορεί κάποιος εδώ που δέν έχει internet να δεί μόνο ενα προϊόν ή μια πληροφορία τίποτα άλλο κρυφό και περίεργο.

----------


## simfun

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από simfun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> ...


???????????

----------


## Ygk

Ερωτήματα:
1. Εχει αλλάξει κάτι στον Νόμο για ιδία χρήση?
2. Οσοι απο μάς κάνουν χρήση της Ρ/Ε ιδιότητάς τους στο δίκτυο έχουν/θα έχουν πρόβλημα με κάτι τέτοιο? (σκόπιμα δεν μπαίνω σε λεπτομέρειες)

Πρίν μερικές (κανα δυό) μέρες γραφόταν στο forum ότι είπαμε όχι στις εμπορικές εφαρμογές.
Σήμερα τα πράγματα δείχνουν να έχουν άλλη τάση!
Τι λένε οι "μπαμπάδες"? (για να θυμηθούμε καί κάποιο άλλο πόστ)
 ::  

Κλείνοντας:
Μιά καί της συνέπειας, των προφορικά λεχθέντων, τής έχουμε σκίσει τα μάτια  ::  , ας προσέξουμε την συνέπεια στον γραπτό μας λόγο.... εδώ δεν έχει είπα, ξείπα.. καί κατα τα λοιπά αναφορά στην τσίπα !

----------


## argi

Όπως είχα πει και αλλού η ίδια η ΕΕΤΤ μας είπε ξεκάθαρα στην πρώτη συνάντηση ότι εφοσον δεν πληρώνεις για να συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο ΔΕΝ υπάρχει θέμα εμπορευματοποιησης... Το τι κάνεις απο την στιγμή που συνδεεσαι στο δίκτυο ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ... δεν μπορέι να ελεγχθεί ούτε και κανενας έχει την ευθύνη... Όποιος θέλει να δημιουργήσει εντυπώσεις ας βασίσει αλλού τα επιχειρήματα του...

Δεν είμαστε ελεγχόμενο δίκτυο αν και κάποιοι θέλουν σώνει και καλά να ελενξουν τι περνάει και τι δεν περνάει ποινικοποιόντας τα Links, τα URLs, το traffic, τα vpn κλπ κλπ...

Προσωπικά το θέμα smarag το είδα αυτό ως περίπτωση ενός διακριτικού mirror... ούτε διαφήμιση... ούτε Banner ούτε καν αναφορά στο ότι το link οδηγεί σε κατάστημα... Αν δεν ξέρεις τι έίναι δεν πάει το μυαλό σου στα περι εμπορευματοποίησης του δικτύου... Ας μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί

Νοιώθω σαν να ψάχνουμε κάθε μέρα θέμα να ασχολούμαστε...

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

> Όπως είχα πει και αλλού η ίδια η ΕΕΤΤ μας είπε ξεκάθαρα στην πρώτη συνάντηση ότι εφοσον δεν πληρώνεις για να συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο ΔΕΝ υπάρχει θέμα εμπορευματοποιησης... Το τι κάνεις απο την στιγμή που συνδεεσαι στο δίκτυο ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ... δεν μπορέι να ελεγχθεί ούτε και κανενας έχει την ευθύνη... Όποιος θέλει να δημιουργήσει εντυπώσεις ας βασίσει αλλού τα επιχειρήματα του...


βρε Αργύρη,
η πληρωμή σαν συνδρομή στον συλλογο ,
μαζί με την όχι "read only" διάθεση του φόρουμ του συλλόγου
(ώστε να ξεκαθαρίζονται σε όλο το δίκτυο ότι όντως δεν γίνεται κάτι εμπορικά)
και οι παροχές του Ιντερνετ,
μαζί με τις παροχές και τις εταιρικές συνδέσεις,
μαζί με τα όλα παρελκόμενα που αποκαλύπτονται τελικά,
και την διαδικασία που γίνονται τελικά...
θα μπορούσε κάλιστα αν εγώ αύριο κάνω μια καταγγελία,
να θεω ρηθούν ως απάτη και εμπορική εκμετάλευση, 
όμορφα μασκαρεμένη...




> Δεν είμαστε ελεγχόμενο δίκτυο αν και κάποιοι θέλουν σώνει και καλά να ελενξουν τι περνάει και τι δεν περνάει ποινικοποιόντας τα Links, τα URLs, το traffic, τα vpn κλπ κλπ...!


Μέχρι τώρα έλεγες ότι είμαστε μέσω του Συλλόγου,
τώρα λες το αντίθετο???




> Προσωπικά το θέμα smarag το είδα αυτό ως περίπτωση ενός διακριτικού mirror... ούτε διαφήμιση... ούτε Banner ούτε καν αναφορά στο ότι το link οδηγεί σε κατάστημα... Αν δεν ξέρεις τι έίναι δεν πάει το μυαλό σου στα περι εμπορευματοποίησης του δικτύου... Ας μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί
> 
> Νοιώθω σαν να ψάχνουμε κάθε μέρα θέμα να ασχολούμαστε...


Σε αυτό συμφωνώ και έχω τοποθετηθεί,
μακάρι όλοι έτσι ξεκάθαρα , ειλικρινά, και διάφανα να το κάναν...

Γνωρίζεις ότι το παραπάνω όπως έχουμε αποκτήσει την άνεση μεταξύ μας να μιλάμε δεν είναι προσωπικό και είναι αντι-συζήτηση, απλά θέλω να μου αναπτύξεις... γιατί ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι "δεν καταλαβαίνεις", ποιο πολύ μου φέρνει ότι "δεν θες να καταλάβεις" ή "δεν θες να πεις ότι καταλαβαίνεις" στον βωμό της "συλλογικής" προσπάθειας...
(δεν με επηρεάζει το παραπάνω, γιατί ξέρω πως μπήκες με όλη την ενέργεια, αλλά έχεις χάσει όντως "ιστορία που επαναλαμβάνεται" και αυτό είναι αναντικατάστατο...)  ::

----------


## argi

Lambrosk,

Θα τ επαναλάβω... τόσο απλά... ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΣΗ του δικτύου TIΠΟΤΑ εφ'όσον (κατά την ανεξάρτητη αρχή του κράτους) ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ για να ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ... 

Aπο εκεί και πέρα μπορούμε με χιλιάδες τρόπους άλλους τυπικούς, άλλους ουσιαστικούς, άλλους σοφιστείες να συζητάμε χρόνια για το που ξεκινάνε τα δεδομενα, που καταλήγουν κλπ κλπ κλπ... Ευχαριστώ το Θεο που μου εδωσε την ευκαιρεία να το ακούσω απο την ίδια την ΕΕΤΤ ώστε να μην χρειάζεται μια ακομα φορά να ακούω αστεία και παραταβηγμενα πραγματα για το τι θα πει "ίδια" και τι "εμπορική χρήση".... που συνήθως είναι φαιδρά επιχειρήματα μεταξύ μας που τα χρησιμοποιούμε στα μεταξύ μας παιχνιδάκια αλλά παραέξω ευτυχώς δεν έχουν αντικρισμα... Εκτός αν κάποιοι απο εμας τα πιστευουν πραγματικα οποτε μια συζήτηση με έναν δικηγόρο ή ένα γιατρό τελως πάντων μαλλον θα βοηθησει...

Λαμπρο, δεν καταλαβαινω τι σχεση εχουν τα περι συλλογου κλπ???




> θα μπορούσε κάλιστα αν εγώ αύριο κάνω μια καταγγελία, 
> να θεω ρηθούν ως απάτη και εμπορική εκμετάλευση, 
> όμορφα μασκαρεμένη...


Αν σου φαίνεται απάτη έχεις τποχρεωση ως πολίτης να το κάνεις... Αλλά όπως πάντα άλλο το "αν θα έκανα" και άλλο το "κάνω"... Μπορείς μια χαρά να δοκιμάσουμε στην πράξη... αλλά τα υποθετικά σενάρια τα βαρέθηκα... Πάμε δικαστήηηηριοοοο??? (αλά Μισελ-Λαζοπουλος?)... ή αλλιώς τι το λές και δεν το κάνεις (αν το πιστευεις φυσικά)???

Πρέπει να πω ότι εχω αρχίσει να βαριέμαι... Πρέπει κάποιος να κάνει τις απειλές του πράξη (αλλά στα φανερά όχι στα μουλωχτα...) μπας και αποκτήσουμε νέα θέματα για συζήτηση... Θυμάσαι με τον Mauve... 1 χρόνο το συζητάγαμε και ούτε καν είχε υλοποίησει την απειλή του... Απλά έστειλε ένα απειλητικό γραμμα... Εκτοτε ταίστηκε το forum με υλικό για δεκάδες χιλιάδες posts.... Περάσαμε ωραία ενα χρόνο...

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

::  Ξύπνιος εεε? δώσε κάνα φιλί σε αυτόν που είναι υπεύθυνος...  ::  

Λοιπόν δεν λέω τα παραπάνω για καμιά απειλή,(και θα πρεπε να το έχεις καταλάβει) ούτε πρόκυται κανένας "χομπύστας να το κάνει... κάποιος όμως "επαγγελματίας" που "χαλάστικε" ίσως , ιδιαίτερα αν έχει στοιχεία στα χέρια του , και έχει συμβουλευτεί δικηγόρο... και αυτόν δεν τον ενδιαφέρει να βγάλει "άμεσο κέρδος" απο την διαμάχη, άλλα έμμεσο βγάζοντας έξω έναν "ανταγωνιστή"... 
Προφητικά μιλάει και ο Mauve και άλλοι, προσοχή γιατί έχουμε την εντύπωση ότι η συχνότητες επειδή είμαστε AWMN (ποιοι και πόσοι άραγε τελικά... γιαυτό επιμένω να γίνουμε όλοι μια ομάδα - και μεγαλύτερη και ποικιλομορφότερη και ποσοτικότερη - αντί για διάκριση σε *μέλη συλλόγου* και *ενεργούς συμμετέχοντες στο δίκτυο* όπως τους λεω εγω)είναι κατά ένα ποσοστό δικές μας? π.χ. για 40-50%??? για λιγότερο? για περισσότερο?ήδη τα παραπάνω τα λέω επειδή βλέπω κινήσεις μέσα απο την επαγγελματική μου ιδιότητα, αρκετών εταιρειών για "ιδια" δίκτυα που είναι έτοιμα και θα κάνουν τα πάντα και νομικά για να μην "ενοχλούνται" απο "ελαχίστως μη" νομότυπα λινκς...
γιατί άλλο να έχεις 2 σημεία και κοντά και να το γυρίσεις σε ένα laser, και άλλο να έχει 5 σημεία μακρινά ... και να ενημερώνεσαι και να υποστηρίζεσαι απο νεοσύστατες εταιρείες στον χώρο της ασύρματης δικτύωσης που μπορεί να γνωρίζουν τα θέματα εξίσου καλά όπως ένας "μέσα στο AWMN"...

δεν ξέρω αν τώρα με καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα...  ::  
Πάντα φιλικά, μιας και μάλλον απο το ύφος σου, μου χεις δώσει και εμένα "ταμπέλα" ανεξάρτητου επαναστάτη του δικτύου και "πολεμοχαρή ενάντια στην όποια διαδικασία του συλλόγου"... όπως έχουν ειπωθεί ήδη εδώ κάτι τέτοιες ταμπέλες...
Πράγμα που είναι και λάθος , αλλά και πολύ γενικό, και παρασύρει υπολοίπους ...  ::

----------


## Ygk

> Όπως είχα πει και αλλού η ίδια η ΕΕΤΤ μας είπε ξεκάθαρα στην πρώτη συνάντηση ότι εφοσον δεν πληρώνεις για να συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο ΔΕΝ υπάρχει θέμα εμπορευματοποιησης... Το τι κάνεις απο την στιγμή που συνδεεσαι στο δίκτυο ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ... δεν μπορέι να ελεγχθεί ούτε και κανενας έχει την ευθύνη... Όποιος θέλει να δημιουργήσει εντυπώσεις ας βασίσει αλλού τα επιχειρήματα του...
> 
> .....


Τό δίκτυο εκπροσωπείται απο τον σύλλογο. (μήν την ξεχειλώσουν μερικοί την πρόταση)
Ο σύλλογος ας φροντίσει να τα πάρει αυτά που ονοματίζεις γραπτά (από την ανεξάρτητη αρχή του κράτους) για να μήν υπάρχουν περιθώρια δημιουργίας εντυπώσεων.-
Μεθόδευση στην σωστή κατεύθυνση δεν βλέπω να γίνεται.
Socratis πιστεύω να αρχίζεις να καταλαβαίνεις, τώρα, γιατί γέλασα όταν μου είπες ότι το δίκτυο έχει γίνει πιό έξυπνο.
Μετρημένα κουκιά είναι η νομοθεσία που μας αφορά. Ενας δικηγόρος, μερικές επαφές, μερικές ώρες απο την ζωή τών εκπροσώπων μας καί πάπαλα!(πάπαλα βέβαια καί το 24/7 πρωϊνή-ζώνη-like forum)




> ......
> 
> Πρέπει να πω ότι εχω αρχίσει να βαριέμαι... Πρέπει κάποιος να κάνει τις απειλές του πράξη (αλλά στα φανερά όχι στα μουλωχτα...) μπας και αποκτήσουμε νέα θέματα για συζήτηση... Θυμάσαι με τον Mauve... 1 χρόνο το συζητάγαμε και ούτε καν είχε υλοποίησει την απειλή του... Απλά έστειλε ένα απειλητικό γραμμα... Εκτοτε ταίστηκε το forum με υλικό για δεκάδες χιλιάδες posts.... Περάσαμε ωραία ενα χρόνο...
> 
> @rg!


Είσαι απαράδεκτος! Ούτε για αστείο δεν γράφονται αυτά!!
Βλέπε την υποψία Smarag για dti, κοίτα κι αυτό που έγραψες, κοίτα καί το "περνάμε μιά νέα Χούντα" που έγραψα, καί κάντο edit αμέσως να πάει εκέι που πήγε & κάποιο άλλο λυπηρότατο post του χρήστη που αναφέρεις!
1 χρόνο το συζητάγατε????? 
Επειδή στο post σου φαίνεται ότι ξέρεις να τα δουλεύεις τα Quotation θεωρώ την χρονική περίοδο πραγματική!
Καταλαβαίνεις τι λές???????????????????
Καταλαβαίνεις τις προεκτάσεις???
Οχι μόνο δηλώνεις συμμετοχή στην απρέπεια (που της βάλαμε την ετικεττα μεθόδευση) αλλά υποχρεούσαι να αναφέρεις καί ποιοί άλλοι ακόμη είσασταν που το "συζητάγατε"!

Καί όταν γλείφονται μερικοί (σκεπτόμενοι τον *λυπηρότατο* αυτό τρόπο ελένχου του δικτύου) να σκέφτονται το domino εφέ καί την υπογραφή του Αργύρη!

Πόσο χαμηλά έχετε κατέβει πιά????

----------


## RF

Βρε Γιάννη μην αρπάζεσαι τσάμπα. Προφανώς ο Αργύρης εννοεί τις συζητήσεις που γίνονταν στο φόρουμ για 1 χρόνο *μετά*  την επιστολή.

----------


## argi

Με τη σειρά...

Lambrosk, προσωπικά δεν υπάρχουν με κανένα... εεε...φανταστικέ γείτονα... Και για τις εταιρείες που λές ακούω κι εγώ διάφορα... αλλά δεν πιστευω ότι θα μπορέσει κάποιος να μας διώξει από τις συχνότητες με το έτσι θέλω για να "πουλάει" ραδιοκύμματα... 

Έχουμε κάνει πολλά και ως δίκτυο και ως σύλλογος για να μην συμβεί αυτό... Και με τα δικά μου μάτια πολλά άλλαξαν σε εξαιρετικά σημαντικό βαθμό τους τελευταίους μήνες... 

@Ygk, 

Κακώς το πήρες στραβα και εγραψες τον "Φιλιππικό" του Δημοσθένη... 
Επειδή μάλλον δεν έχουμε την ίδια αίσθηση του χιούμορ εξηγούμαι για να μην παρεξηγούμαι... Θεωρώ πως στο forum αλλά και στο δίκτυο γενικότερα εκτός απο το τεχνικό υπάρχει και το κοινωνικοπολιτικό κομματι... Κάθε φορά υπάρχει πολλά Threads γενικού η ειδικού χαρακτήρα αλλα υπάρχουν και 2-3 που αγγίζουν πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο κοινωνικά και μεχρι καποιο βαθμό εγείρουν τα παθη... Νομίζω πως καλώς ή κακώς αυτά υπάρχουν και μεχρι ενός σημειου ειναι το "αλάτοπίπερο" της κονοτητας που διαφοροποιεί το forum απο άλλα λιγότερο προσωποποιημένα...

Πρέπει να παραδεχτεις πως αυτό είναι πραγματικό γεγονός μαζί με άλλα θέματα όπως ο περιορισμός των δημοσιευσεων, η "τουρτα", η χορηγεία της altec, τα δόκιμα μελη ή ομμάδα ΒΒ, η νομιμοποιηση, η πολεοδομία κλπ....

Για το "1 χρόνο το συζητάγαμε" αναφερομαι ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ στην περίοδο Ιουνιος 2005- σήμερα... όπου όλοι συμμετείχαμε με τοιν ένα ήτον άλλο τρόπο στις συζητήσεις... Ακόμα και με ΓΣ... Αν εννοείς ότι το συγκεκριμένο λυπηρό γεγονός ήταν προμελετημένο και με δική μου συμμετοχή, τότε λυπάμαι αλλά μαλλον με άλλον νομίζω ότι γνωρίστηκα και όχι με εσένα... 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση σε παρακαλώ να ξαναδιαβάσεις αυτά που έγραψα και έγραψες γιατί κάτι έχεις χάσει... Τουλαχιστον spare me some credit... ότι αν είχα κάνει όλα τα Μακιαβελικά που λες θα ήμουν αρκετά έξυπνος για να μην βγαίνω να κοκορευομαι κιόλας αυτά... 

Όσο για την υπογραφή μου είναι η ίδια απ τον Φεβ2005... Επειδή είναι η δευτερη φορά που προφανώς άλλα λέμε και άλλα εννοούμε, και καθόλου δεν μου αρέσει η περιρεουσα ατμόσφαιρα, λεω να τα πούμε τ/φ και να τα ξεμπερδεψουμε, γιατι το πολύ γραψιμο προκαλεί tunnel carpal syndrome και εμείς μεγάλώσαμε...

Φιλικά, @rg!

----------


## argi

> Βρε Γιάννη μην αρπάζεσαι τσάμπα. Προφανώς ο Αργύρης εννοεί τις συζητήσεις που γίνονταν στο φόρουμ για 1 χρόνο *μετά*  την επιστολή.


Τhanks, RF γιατί είπαμε ότι το πρωινό ξενυχτυσμενο χιουμορ μπορεί να είναι αμφιβολου ποιοτητας αλλα δεν μπορούσα να φανταστω ότι ειναι τόσο παρεξηγήσιμο...

@rg!

----------


## MAuVE

> Θυμάσαι με τον Mauve... 1 χρόνο το συζητάγαμε και ούτε καν είχε υλοποίησει την απειλή του...


Ως γνωστόν η απειλή τις περισσότερες φορές είναι πιό αποτελεσματική από την ίδια την πράξη.

Προς τούτο, χρειάζεται μόνο να έχει πεισθεί ο άλλος ότι δεν μπλοφάρεις.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Να ενημερώσω οτι το http://www.linkshop.awmn είναι Read Only Mirror (δηλαδή απο αυτό το mirror δεν μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει παραγγελία)


Με αυτό σε κάποιο βαθμό με καλύπτεις, δεν χρησιμοποιείς το δίκτυο για εμπορική δραστηριότητα, μένει η διαφήμηση αλλά μικρό το κακό, στην τελική μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και ως ενημέρωση για τα διαθέσιμα προϊόντα.

----------


## smarag

> Με αυτό σε κάποιο βαθμό με καλύπτεις, δεν χρησιμοποιείς το δίκτυο για εμπορική δραστηριότητα, μένει η διαφήμηση αλλά μικρό το κακό, στην τελική μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και ως ενημέρωση για τα διαθέσιμα προϊόντα.


Καλησπέρα,

Οπως έχω ξαναπεί το έκανα σαν υπηρεσία του κομβου μού και για ενημέρωση κάποιου που δέν έχει internet να μπορεί να ενημερωθεί καθώς μπορεί να δει το Mirror αυτό μέσα απο την δική μου σύνδεση του internet, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα κρύφο ουτε περίεργο τουλαχιστον απο την πλεύρα μου επίσης με την ευκερια αυτή να πω οτι δεν έχω τίποτα με κανέναν σας, ασχέτος οτι εχω γίνει το ΘΕΜΑ του forum ολο το παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο  :: 

Φτάσαμε στις 5 σελίδες λες και δεν έχουμε κατι αλλό να συζητήσουμε για να ξεφύγουμε.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Με αυτό σε κάποιο βαθμό με καλύπτεις, δεν χρησιμοποιείς το δίκτυο για εμπορική δραστηριότητα, μένει η διαφήμηση αλλά μικρό το κακό, στην τελική μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και ως ενημέρωση για τα διαθέσιμα προϊόντα.
> 
> 
> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Οπως έχω ξαναπεί το έκανα σαν υπηρεσία του κομβου μού και για ενημέρωση κάποιου που δέν έχει internet να μπορεί να ενημερωθεί καθώς μπορεί να δει το Mirror αυτό μέσα απο την δική μου σύνδεση του internet, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα κρύφο ουτε περίεργο τουλαχιστον απο την πλεύρα μου επίσης με την ευκερια αυτή να πω οτι δεν έχω τίποτα με κανέναν σας, ασχέτος οτι εχω γίνει το ΘΕΜΑ του forum ολο το παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο 
> 
> Φτάσαμε στις 5 σελίδες λες και δεν έχουμε κατι αλλό να συζητήσουμε για να ξεφύγουμε.


Απλά δεν γνωρίζαμε οι περισσότεροι τι παίζει με το συγκεκριμένο site και υποθέταμε διάφορα.

----------


## smarag

> Απλά δεν γνωρίζαμε οι περισσότεροι τι παίζει με το συγκεκριμένο site και υποθέταμε διάφορα.


Έλπιζω τώρα να σας λύθηκαν οι απορίες  ::

----------


## commando

Θα συμφωνησω με smarag ειναι λυπηρο να γινονται ,νεοι κυριως στον χωρο ,μαρτυρες κοκκορομαχιων απο κορυφαιους μαλιστα επαγγελματιες κ τεχνικους.Σημερα 32 χρονια μετα τις κοκκορομαχιες που ειχαμε στην Ελλαδα κ στοιχισαν την ζωη σε καμια 30αρια συνανθρωπους μας καταδρομεις κ ολιγον απο Κυπρο λιγο εχουμε αλλαξει...δυστυχως.Ας ενωθουμε-ενωθειτε να προαξετε την βελτιωση κ επεκταση του δικτυου μας στηριζοντας το θεμελιο λιθο του.Την ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ.
Ο χαρακτηρας του δικτυου ειναι ελευθερος δεν θα υπαρξει ουτε υπηρξε ποτε ιδρυτης του ,αρχηγος του ,μπροσταρης του κλπ.Λογω της αστυφυλικης κ οικοδομικης κ κοινωνικης αναρχιας στην Ελλαδα το δικτυο θα δημιουργουνταν ουτως η αλλως.Πολλοι δουλευουν περισσοτερο γι αυτο κ πολλοι ειναι στα ..τετοια τους.Οι πρωτοι μην περιμενουν ευχαριστω .Δηλαδη οσοι κομβοι δεν με ευχαριστησουν που τους εχω στησει η βοηθησει σαν Χλαπατσας θα τους πω καλα αμα γινω ποτε MOD πουθενα θα δειτε τι θα παθετε θα σας δειξω εγω...
Εγω εγινα μελος του δικτυου σαν αντιδραση γιατι δεν ηθελα να πληρωνω στον πΟΤΕ επειδη εχει αφησει το λιμανι του νησιου μου στα Κυθηρα χωρις Ιντερνετ για 25 χρονια και δεν θα ησυχασω αν δεν κλεισει καποτε(ο πΟΤΕ οχι το λιμανι) αλλα δεν αφηνω τους προσωπικους μου λογους να επιβληθουν σε αλλους.Οι διαφημισεις δεν μας ξεγελανε συνηθως υπαρχουν 3-4 αλλοι τροποι να κανεις κ να αγορασεις κατι φθηνοτερα,οποτε μην αγχωνεστε πολλες διαφημισεις πανε στον βροντο κ κανεις δεν χειραγωγειται πλεον.
Στην μνημη καποιων που πεθαναν για την πατριδα στις 22 Ιουλιου το 74 για να ειναι ελευθερη να δωσετε τα χερια κ να αφησετε το δικτυο να ειναι Ελευθερο.Να αρθουν αμεσα εν ειδη αμνηστειας ολοι οι περιορισμοι προσβασης κ δημοσιευσεων σε οσους τους εχουν υποβληθει κυρωσεις κ να πατε ηρεμοι διακοπες θυμιζοντας στους εαυτους σας τα λογια του Καζαντζακη δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα δεν περιμενω τιποτα,ειμαι λεφτερος.

----------


## smarag

> ...επειδη εχει αφησει το λιμανι του νησιου μου στα Κυθηρα χωρις Ιντερνετ για 25 χρονια και δεν θα ησυχασω αν δεν κλεισει καποτε...


Δές όμως εδώ http://www.oteshop.gr/adslwizard.asp?hop=o&wid=306 γιατι εδώ και 3ης μέρες εχω παρατηρήσει οτι έχουν φτάσει η ADSL και στον Αργοσαρωνικό (Βλέπε ΠΟΡΟ) και αντίστοιχες περίοχες. Οπότε βάλε το τηλέφωνο σου ίσως να έφτασαν και εκεί.  ::

----------


## commando

ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον φιλε μου εχουμε κανει αιτηση στον πΟΤΕ Σπαρτης ολο το χωριο κ εχει απορριφθει χρονια τωρα αφου ειπαμε σχεδιαζουμε λινκ Κυθηρα-Νεαπολη σε σχετικο τοπικ to hell with πΟΤΕ


αριθμός τηλεφώνου: 2736033***

Προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει εγκατεστημένη τεχνολογία ADSL στην περιοχή σας. Σας ευχαριστούμε για το ενδιαφέρον σας. Ωστόσο, μπορείτε να συμπληρώσετε online τη Φόρμα Εκδήλωσης Ενδιαφέροντος, ώστε να καταγραφεί το ενδιαφέρον σας, προκειμένου να συμπεριληφθεί η περιοχή σας στις μελλοντικές επεκτάσεις της ADSL τεχνολογίας.

----------


## nvak

Αν και απο τα πρώτα ποστ ανέφερα ότι _"Forum & δίκτυο δεν είναι ταυτόσημα"_ ο δημιουργός του τόπικ δεν άλλαξε τον τίτλο _"Εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του δικτύου του awmn"_ και οι γράφοντες συνέχισαν να αναφέρονται στήν εμπορική εκμετάλευση του forum.

Λογικό είναι βέβαια, ότι η εμπορική εκμετάλευση του forum είναι πιό προσοδοφόρα απο την εκμετάλευση του δικτύου, μιάς και στην πρώτη περίπτωση έχουμε διαφήμιση, ενώ στην δεύτερη απλή οικονομία πόρων, (κόστη επικοινωνίας κλπ)

Απο τα γραφόμενά σας βλέπω ότι όλοι σχεδόν υπολογίζετε την επικοινωνιακή αξία αυτού του forum σαν μεγαλύτερη απο την επικοινωνιακή αξία του ίδιου του δικτύου !!  :: 


Ας σταθούμε τώρα στην περίπτωση που κάποιος έστηνε ένα κανονικό ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα στο ασύρματο δίκτυο. (Το έστηνε χωρίς να ενοχλήσει καθόλου το τόσο αγαπητό forum)
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τί νομίζετε ότι θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε οι υπόλοιποι ?
- έπρεπε να αντιδράσουμε, και γιατί ?
- αν αντιδρούσαμε ποιά μέτρα θα μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε ?
- αν πέρναμε μέτρα πώς θα τα επιβάλλαμε ?
- τα μέτρα που θα πέρναμε θα δημιουργούσαν πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο ή όχι ?

----------


## mbjp

> Ας σταθούμε τώρα στην περίπτωση που κάποιος έστηνε ένα κανονικό ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα στο ασύρματο δίκτυο. (Το έστηνε χωρίς να ενοχλήσει καθόλου το τόσο αγαπητό forum)
> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τί νομίζετε ότι θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε οι υπόλοιποι ?
> - έπρεπε να αντιδράσουμε, και γιατί ?
> - αν αντιδρούσαμε ποιά μέτρα θα μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε ?
> - αν πέρναμε μέτρα πώς θα τα επιβάλλαμε ?
> - τα μέτρα που θα πέρναμε θα δημιουργούσαν πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο ή όχι ?


- Θα αντιδρουσαμε διαφορετικα εαν ο "καποιος" ηταν παλιο μελος του δικτυου και διαφορετικα εαν ηταν πχ μια εταιρεια ?

----------


## smarag

[quote="mbjp"]Θα αντιδρουσαμε διαφορετικα εαν ο "καποιος" ηταν παλιο μελος του δικτυου και διαφορετικα εαν ηταν πχ μια εταιρεια ?
_________________
http://www.bbs.awmn[quote]

Αχ βρέ Μιχάλη, 

Τι μου θύμησες τώρα ωρεες εποχές ε? Θα την βάλεις σε λειτουργία την BBs σου απο telnet να θυμιθούμε τα παλία ?

----------


## baskin

Επειδή παρόμοιος (αν όχι ο ίδιος) προβληματισμός έχει δημιουργηθεί σε εμένα αλλά και σε όσους αυτή την στιγμή εργαζόμαστε για την δημιουργία ενός Ασύρματου Δικτύου Κυκλάδων, θα ήθελα να θέσω και εγώ κάποιες απόψεις-ερωτήματα;

Έχοντας πάντα στο μυαλό μου την υπογραφή του commando, αλλά και το υπόλοιπο Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδος αναρωτιέμαι πρώτα απ' όλα, τι είναι εμπορική εκμετάλευση ενός δικτύου;

Επίσης θα ήθελα να έχετε στο μυαλό σας την προσπάθεια που έχει γίνει από κάποιους backbone providers και ISP στις ΗΠΑ, να χρεώνουν ιστοχώρους όπως το Google εξαιτίας της υψηλής επισκεψιμότητας που αυτοί έχουν με επακόλουθο αρκετό από το bandwidth αυτών των παροχέων να χρησιμοποιείται για κίνηση προς το Google και άλλα δημοφιλή sites. Το σκεπτικό τους είναι ότι επειδή το Google έχει κέρδος από την επισκεψημότητα, θα πρέπει και αυτοί να το χρεώσουν ανάλογα μιας και για να φτάσει κάποιος σε αυτό περνάει από τα κυκλώματα εκείνων. Επίσης θεωρούν ότι όποιος πληρώνει για κάτι τέτοιο θα έχει προτεραιότητα στα πακέτα που δρομολογούνται προς αυτόν σε αντίθεση με εκείνους που δεν πληρώνουν και θα πέρνουν το περίσσεμα. 

Πρακτικά αυτό σημαίνει ότι: κ. Google αφού πλήρωσες όσοι έρχονται προς τα εσένα και περνούν από εμάς θα είναι ανεμπόδιστοι, κ. Μήτσο δεν πληρώνεις, όλο και κάτι θα μείνει και για σένα (αν μείνει στο τέλος).

Προσωπικά έχω αρχίσει και ανατριχιάζω με τα παραπάνω.

Παρόμοια περίπτωση είναι αυτή που αναφέρει ο nvak. Δηλαδή επειδή κάποιος μπορεί να έχει κέρδος από μία πώληση ενός ηλεκτρονικού καταστήματος το οποίο είναι προσβάσιμο μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου αυτό συνιστά εμπορική εκμετάλευση του δικτύου; Μήπως όμως η απαγόρευση της διακίνησης τέτοιου τύπου πληροφορίας αποτελεί παραβίαση του Συντάγματος και γενικότερα παραβίαση της ελεύθερης διακίνησης των πληροφοριών που είναι χαρακτηριστικό της ύπαρξης αυτού του δικτύου (και θα έπρεπε να ισχύει για όλα τα δίκτυα);

Η καθαρά προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι εμπορική εκμετάλευση υπάρχει όταν χρεώνεται η σύνδεση στο δίκτυο και η διακίνηση πληροφοριών μέσα από αυτό.
Επίσης η οποιαδήποτε απαγόρευση διακίνησης πληροφορίας αποτελεί παραβίαση της ελευθερίας του δικτύου και του Συντάγματος. 

Χωρίς να έχω κατασταλάξει και εγώ σε τελικό συμπέρασμα, μήπως θα έπρεπε να αρχήσουμε να αναζητούμε τρόπους με τους οποίους περιπτώσεις όπως η πρόσβαση σε ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου ή η διασυνδέση δύο απομακρησμένων σημείων μίας επιχείρησης, θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για την ίδια την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου. 
Για παράδειγμα αναφέρω ότι προσωπικός φίλος, επιχειρηματίας μου έχει δηλώσει ότι εάν κάποια στιγμή ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο μπορεί να τον εξυπηρετήσει για την διασύνδεση δύο σημείων, θα δωρήσει τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό για την δημιουργία σε αυτά ή αλλα σημεία δύο κόμβων με 3 interfaces (2BB και 1 AP) ανεξαρτήτος του κόστους του εξοπλισμού.

Δεν ξέρω αν το παραπάνω παράδειγμα αποτελεί εμπορική εκμετάλευση του δικτύου, αλλά τείνω να απομακρυνθώ από αυτή την άποψη, λαμβάνοντας υπόψην και τις δυσκολίες ανάπτυξης που υπάρχουν στις επαρχιακές περιοχές (κυρίως λόγο του μικρού ενδιαφέροντος από τον κόσμο και έλλειψης χρημάτων από αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται).
Επίσης έχει αρχίσει να με προβληματίζει το τι θα κάνει τελικά ζημιά σε ένα ελεύθερο ασύρματο δίκτυο. Δηλαδή κάμποσα μπάρμπεκιου links από ψευτόεπαγγελματίες (ναι ήδη υπάρχουν και στην επαρχία τέτοια) ή η συνεργασία με επιχειρήσεις με τελικό σκοπό τον έλεγχο του εξοπλισμού που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν και το πως θα τον χρησιμοποιήσουν προσφέροντας και αυτοί στο δίκτυο.

Θα ήθελα πολύ να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας και ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## acoul

> ...


Ωραίο άρθρο ... επιτέλους  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πράγματι ενδιαφέρον άποψη, αν βάλουμε έναν παράγοντα: Την διαφάνεια και την ενημέρωση.

Εκ φύσεως ο άνθρωπος φοβάται ότι δεν γνωρίζει (το έχετε παρατηρήσει στους περιέργους γείτονες σας)

----------


## MAuVE

> Θα ήθελα πολύ να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας και ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.


Οταν κάτι είναι σχετικά νέο, όπως τα δίκτυα υπολογιστών, και δεν υπάρχει, ή ευρίσκεται υπό διαμόρφωση η "πεπατημένη οδός", ανατρέχουμε συνήθως στις κατασταλαγμένες παρεμφερείς καταστάσεις για να βρούμε τις αναλογίες που από τη φύση τους ενυπάρχουν.

Με αυτό το κριτήριο πάρε τους οδικούς άξονες : 

Υπάρχουν δρόμοι στους οποίους για να τους περάσεις πρέπει να πληρώσεις διόδια.

Παλαιά η κρατική κουλτούρα δεν δεχόταν ότι η πληρωμή διοδίων αποτελεί εμπορική εκμετάλευση. Μετά όμως την Αττική Οδό και τη γέφυρα του Ρίο-Αντίριο την εγκατέλειψαν την σχετική ρητορική.

Η πληρωμή όμως διοδίων δεν αντίκειται στην συνταγματική επιταγή για την ελευθερία της μετακίνησης που είναι από τις βασικότερες ατομικές ελευθερίες.

Εφάρμοσε το καθεστώς των οδικών άξονων που έχει ιστορία τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον Προκρούστη και θα δείς το μέλλον των δίκτυων υπολογιστών.

----------


## commando

επικροτω αυτα που ειπε ο baskin να συμπληρωσω πως ναι η οποιαδηποτε απαγορευση ελευθερης (οχι υβριστικης η ασυδοτης ετσι?)διακινησης πληροφοριας συνιστα παραβιαση του Συνταγματος,το οποιο εχει θεμελιωθει στο Ελβετικο μοντελο που προσπαθησε να ενσωματωσει αν θυμαμαι καλα απο την τριτη δεσμη ο Κυβερνητης Καποδιστριας στην ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα(αν τα χε καταφερει ο καημενος δεν θα τον ειχανε φαει κ θα ημασταν κ Ελβετια τωρα).
Τελοσπαντων στηριζεται στην ελευθερια επικοινωνιας κ παιδειας που ειναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ του κρατους δηλαδη τα παγια μου σε πΟΤΕ,ΕΡΤ,ΔΕΗ,ΙΚΑ,ΔΟΥ,ΝΠΔΔ,ΤΕΛΗ,ΔΙΟΔΙΑ πρεπει να πηγαινουν για να επικοινωνω καλυτερα κ ταχυτερα τωρα αν ο α κατεβαζει τσοντα στο awmn κ ο β 4GB suse linux δεν μας νοιαζει πακετα το ενα πακετα και το αλλο δεν τον λογοκρινουμε.
Υπαρχει μια κοινη λογικη γραμμενη στο κεφαλακι μας που λεγεται μην παραβιαζεις τις ελευθεριες που δεν θαθελες να σου παραβιασουν.Για αυτο μην αγχωνεσε συμπατριωτη τα παιδια σου θα ζησουν σε ενα τοπο που θα επικοινωνουν ασυρματα κολωνακι-Συρο δεν θα πληρωνουν παγια κ η κοινωνια θα εχει την ελευθερια που αξιζει κ ειναι υποχρεωση να μας παρασχει κ 200 χρονια υστερα απο το θανατο του ο Καποδιστριας ισως ησυχασει οτι δεν πηγε αδικα......

----------


## baskin

> Η πληρωμή όμως διοδίων δεν αντίκειται στην συνταγματική επιταγή για την ελευθερία της μετακίνησης που είναι από τις βασικότερες ατομικές ελευθερίες.


Επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω. Θεωρώ ότι η εκμετάλευση δημόσιων αγαθών (όπως η δρόμοι, μήπως και το δίκτυο; ) είναι από την φύση της αντισυγματατική. Οι δρόμοι δεν θα είχαν διόδια και θα συντηρούνταν και σωστά εάν το κράτος διαχειριζόταν σωστά τα χρήματα που εισπράτει από τους φόρους (και δεν έδινε π.χ . τα λεφτά μας για άδειες της Microsoft, τουλάχιστον εκεί που δεν χρειαζόταν). Σε ένα ουτοπικό μοντέλο δωρεάν θα έπρεπε να είναι και τα πλοία για όσους θέλουν να ταξιδέψουν στα νησιά. 

Τουλάχιστον έτσι ερμηνεύω εγώ την ελευθερία μετακίνησης. (Ας μας δώσουν τουλάχιστον από μία βάρκα με κουπιά στον καθένα μας και ένα πατίνι) 




> Εφάρμοσε το καθεστώς των οδικών άξονων που έχει ιστορία τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον Προκρούστη και θα δείς το μέλλον των δίκτυων υπολογιστών.


Το πρόβλημα είναι να μην συνηθίσουμε σε αυτό το μοντέλο. Δεν μου αρέσει ένα τέτοιο μέλλον για τα δίκτυα και πιστεύω ούτε και σε εσένα.

----------


## MAuVE

Το τι μου αρέσει εμένα και τι εσένα, δεν έχει καμία σημασία. 

Η είσπραξη διοδίων δεν αντίκειται σε κανένα Σύνταγμα.

Αν θέλεις να κάνουμε σοβαρή κουβέντα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Baskin συμφωνώ μαζί σου σε πολλά σημεία, όμως ο όρος της μη εμπορικής εκμετάλευσης του δικτύου έχει μπει από την πολύ αρχή του και είναι εκεί ακριβώς για να διασφαλίσει ότι το δίκτυό μας θα παραμίνει πειραματικό και άρα χώρος ανταλαγής τεχνογνωσίας και γνώσεων γενικότερα.

Όσο το δίκτυο τήνει να γίνει standard και "επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών" κλπ, τόσο χάνεται η ελευθερία που έχουμε στο να πειραματιζόμαστε με αυτό (που συνεπάγεται με ελευθερία διάδοσης της γνώσης και της πληροφοιας, αφού δεν θα μπορούμε με την ίδια ευκολία να μεταφέρουμε ότι θέλουμε απ' το δίκτυο, όχι εφόσον αυτό έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την όποια εμπορική κλπ δραστηριότητα). Η ελευθερία ως έννοια δεν περιλαμβάνει την ισότητα και στο δίκτυο (όπως και στην κοινωνία) είμαστε όλοι ίσοι, αρα πρέπει να τα βλέπεις παράλληλα αυτά τα δύο και όχι αποκομένα το ένα απ' το άλλο.

----------


## enaon

> Όσο το δίκτυο τήνει να γίνει standard και "επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών" κλπ, τόσο χάνεται η ελευθερία που έχουμε στο να πειραματιζόμαστε με αυτό .


Νομίζω ότι άδικα φοβόμαστε. Έχουμε συνδέσει τον πειραματισμό, με αυτό που πρέπει να κάνουμε εμείς για να νοιώσουμε ότι πειραματιζόμαστε μάλλον  :: 
Θέλω να πω, οι πιο πολλοί, στήσαμε κεραίες, dlink, windows, linux, παίξαμε με services, με πρωτόκολλα δρομολόγησης, με άπειρα πράγματα. Θέλουμε κι άλλα  :: , αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι όλα αυτά, δεν είναι ακόμα πειραματισμός. Πάντα θα έρχονται άνθρωποι που θα είναι όπως εμείς στην αρχή, για όλους αυτούς, το δίκτυο είναι ένα τεράστιο lab που όλο και μεγαλώνει.

----------


## baskin

> Όσο το δίκτυο τήνει να γίνει standard και "επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών" κλπ, τόσο χάνεται η ελευθερία που έχουμε στο να πειραματιζόμαστε με αυτό (που συνεπάγεται με ελευθερία διάδοσης της γνώσης και της πληροφοιας, αφού δεν θα μπορούμε με την ίδια ευκολία να μεταφέρουμε ότι θέλουμε απ' το δίκτυο, όχι εφόσον αυτό έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την όποια εμπορική κλπ δραστηριότητα)


Μήπως όμως ο πειραματισμός από μόνος τους οδηγεί σε προδιαγραφές πιο επαγγελματικές και από τις "επαγγελματικές" γιατί πάντα αναζητάς το βέλτιστο. Αν θέλεις κάνε πιο συγκεκριμένο το "επαγγελματικές προδιαγραφές".

Επίσης η συνεπαγωγή σου χωράει αρκετή συζήτηση, διότι πέρνεις ως δεδομένη την αντίθεση. Πιστεύω ότι κάθε περίπτωση θέλει και διαφορετική προσέγγιση.

----------


## mbjp

> Πάντα θα έρχονται άνθρωποι που θα είναι όπως εμείς στην αρχή, για όλους αυτούς, το δίκτυο είναι ένα τεράστιο lab που όλο και μεγαλώνει.


μακαρι να μην αλλαξει ποτε αυτο  :: 

baskin καμμια σοβαρη επιχειρηση δε θα ασχοληθει να περασει data μεσα απο το awmn, με την εννοια οτι ολο το δικτυο ειναι best effort. Ωστοσο προσωπικα θα με προκαλουσε και μονο η ιδεα οτι μια εταιρεια χρησιμοποιει το δικτυο και τους δρομολογητες μας για να περασει δεδομενα, προκειμενου να γλυτωσει μερικα ευρω απο τον OTE και τον καθε provider. Δεν αναφερομαι στο τι θεωρειται "εμπορικη χρηση" (δεν γνωριζω) αλλα στην ιδια την πραξη που απεχει απο το πνευμα του ερασιτεχνισμου..Το οποιο χαρακτηριζει τη συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των μελων του δικτυου (ελπιζω  ::  )

----------


## argi

> Ωστοσο προσωπικα θα με προκαλουσε και μονο η ιδεα οτι μια εταιρεια χρησιμοποιει το δικτυο και τους δρομολογητες μας για να περασει δεδομενα, προκειμενου να γλυτωσει μερικα ευρω απο τον OTE και τον καθε provider


H ιδέα αυτή είναι μόνο στο μυαλό...

Θελω έναν να μου πει 3 εταιρίες που ξέρει που δεν θα πάρουν μια dsl δικιά τους (που θα την περάσουν στα έξοδα και θα τους κοστίσει όσο τα ένσημα ενός υπαλλήλου για ΄2 ώρες) και θα μπορούν να βρίζουν και κάποιον όταν δεν παίζει ΑΛΛΑ θα προτιμήσουν να κάνουν δουλειά μέσω του best effort δικτύου μας...

Πολλές φορές έχω ρωτήσει αλλά εκτός απο εικασίες ποτε δεν πήρα μια απάντηση....

Ας το καταλαβουν ολοι ότι δεν υπάρχει *κανένας επιχειρηματίας στα σύγκαλα του που θα ρισκάρει να μην μπορεί να κάνει την δουλειά του γιατί κάποιος απο εμάς αποφάσισε να παίξει* με το routing/ κάνει συντήρηση στον κόσμο/κάνει σπάσιμο στον γείτονα του κλπ κλπ...

Όλοι αυτοί που εξακολουθούν να το πιστευουν μάλλον δεν έχουν σκεφτεί καθόλου τι θα πει να εισαι επιχειρηματίας... και αν σκεφτονται έτσι καλύτερα να μην το προσπαθησουν...

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Όσο το δίκτυο τήνει να γίνει standard και "επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών" κλπ, τόσο χάνεται η ελευθερία που έχουμε στο να πειραματιζόμαστε με αυτό (που συνεπάγεται με ελευθερία διάδοσης της γνώσης και της πληροφοιας, αφού δεν θα μπορούμε με την ίδια ευκολία να μεταφέρουμε ότι θέλουμε απ' το δίκτυο, όχι εφόσον αυτό έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την όποια εμπορική κλπ δραστηριότητα)
> 
> 
> Μήπως όμως ο πειραματισμός από μόνος τους οδηγεί σε προδιαγραφές πιο επαγγελματικές και από τις "επαγγελματικές" γιατί πάντα αναζητάς το βέλτιστο. Αν θέλεις κάνε πιο συγκεκριμένο το "επαγγελματικές προδιαγραφές".


Όταν ενα δίκτυο καλείται να καλύψει ανάγκες σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο, όπως π.χ. η εγγυημένη παροχή υπηρεσιών, τότε ξεφεύγει απ' τον ερασιτεχνικό χαρακτήρα κατά πολύ, αφού πλέον ότι δοκιμή πάει να γίνει που θέτει σε κίνδυνο την σταθερότητα κλπ του δικτύου, θα αποτρέπεται. Δες για παράδειγμα τι έγινε με τον διαμοιρασμό Internet στο δίκτυο ή το τρελό leeching στο DC κλπ, ο κόσμος δεν μπορεί ούτε για 30λεπτά να ρισκάρει την αστάθεια ή τον πειραματισμό στο δίκτυο, κάθε πείραμα π.χ. με το routing που θα ρίξει το δίκτυο ή κομμάτι του θα απορριφθεί απ' την κοινότητα σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Ευτυχώς ακόμα η κοινότητα είναι σε θέση να 
"ανεχθεί" τον πειραματισμό εφόσον γίνεται οργανωμένα κλπ, αν όμως αρχίσει η εμπορική δραστηριότητα μέσα στο δίκτυο, τότε η κοινότητα πλέον θα έχει παροχείς και πελάτες και το χρήμα θα μπει στη μέση, οι μεν δεν θα θέλουν οι πελάτες τους να μην μπορούν να απολαύσουν σωστά κάποια υπηρεσία και οι δε δεν θα θέλουν τα χρήμματά τους να πάνε χαμένα επειδή κάποιος "παίζει" με το δίκτυο (σκέψου π.χ. να πούλαγε κάποιος VoIP στο δίκτυο, κάποιοι να πλήρωναν κι ένας άλλος κάπου στη μέση να έπαιζε με τα routing πρωτόκολλα και να τους έκοβε την διασύνδεση). Αρα ο πειραματισμός θα εκλείψει, θα εγκλωβιστούμε σε μια κατάσταση, κατάλαβες τώρα γιατί μιλάω για αντίθεση ?

Το δίκτυο είναι Best effort και πρέπει να μείνει έτσι γιατί όπως έχω ξαναπεί, δίκτυα που παίζουν υπάρχουν πολλά, δίκτυα για να παίζουμε όχι. Ο χαρακτήρας του best effort έρχεται εξ' ορισμού σε αντίθεση με το stable κλπ δίκτυο.

Αυτό που δεν βλέπετε ίσως οι περισσότεροι είναι ότι όταν δημιουργηθεί ζήτηση σιγά σιγά θα δημιουργηθεί και προσφορά και τότε φοβάμαι ότι θα αλλάξει ο χαρακτήρας του δικτύου.

----------


## antony++

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το ότι η πληροφορία πρέπει να κινείται ελεύθερα, και ειδικά στο AWMN. Βλέπω όμως ότι υπάρχει μια "σύγχυση" στο τι θεωρείται "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" του δικτύου. Διαφωνώ με τον dti στο ότι τα e-shop "εκμεταλλεύονται εμπορικά" το δίκτυο.

Για εμένα είναι προφανές ότι "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" του AWMN σημαίνει πώληση της υπηρεσίας πρόσβασης στο δίκτυο, ή εκμετάλλευση της ίδιας της ικανότητας του δικτύου να δρομολογεί κίνηση για εμπορικούς σκοπούς. Έτσι το να είναι ένα e-shop προσβάσιμο από το AWMN προφανώς δεν είναι "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" του δικτύου. Είναι εμπορική εκμετάλλευση όμως το να πουλάει κάποιος την πρόσβαση στο AWMN μέσα από την omni του, ή το να χρεώνει την όποια εταιρεία (όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω) η οποία θέλει να ενώσει τα υποκαταστήματά της μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου. Να πηγαίνει δηλαδή κάποιος και να χρεώνει "υπηρεσίες VPN over AWMN". Yπηρεσία που χρεώνεται και απαιτεί τη δρομολήγηση κίνησης μέσα από το δίκτυο είναι βέβαια και το iCall, αλλά εδώ μάλλον ανοίγω άλλο θέμα το οποίο έχει γίνει απόπειρα να συζητηθεί αλλού.

Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο για όλους να μπουν οι παραπάνω όροι (οι και άλλοι όροι που ενδεχομένως δεν έχω σκεφτεί) σαν επεξήγηση στο τι θεωρείται "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" ενός δικτύου.

----------


## acoul

> ...


Που ήσουν τόσο καιρό ... με είχε πιάσει κατάθλιψη  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ήρθε για ένα χτένισμα και θα φύγει…

Τελικά οι περισσότερες απόψεις ουδετέρων ατόμων ταυτίζονται με την πορεία του δικτύου μας… κοίτα να δεις… κάτι δεν πάει καλά…

----------


## acoul

moderated by RF @ 25-7-2006 11:02 
Διεγράφη ειρωνικό post

----------


## nikpanGR

ρε παιδιά τι τρωγώσαστε με το linksys ?Στο κάτω κάτω μην κάνετε κλίκ αν δεν θέλετε.Οφου........Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφης την δουλεια του κάνει ,και εξυπηρετει και τα παιδιά πού θέλουν να μπούν στο δίκτυο μας δίνοντας και λεπτομερείς πληροφορίες και προσωπική βοήθεια σε ταράτσες με τις ώρες χωρίς να έχει καννένα σοβαρό κέρδος,μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.......
Η γνώμη μου είναι "όλα ελεύθερα στην σελίδα αυτή",και οι χρήστες δεν είναι χαζοί ,ξέρουν να επιλέξουν,δώστε τους αυτό το δικαίωμα επιτέλους.
Νικος

----------


## nvak

> ... επειδή κάποιος μπορεί να έχει κέρδος από μία πώληση ενός ηλεκτρονικού καταστήματος το οποίο είναι προσβάσιμο μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου αυτό συνιστά εμπορική εκμετάλευση του δικτύου; Μήπως όμως η απαγόρευση της διακίνησης τέτοιου τύπου πληροφορίας αποτελεί παραβίαση του Συντάγματος και γενικότερα παραβίαση της ελεύθερης διακίνησης των πληροφοριών που είναι χαρακτηριστικό της ύπαρξης αυτού του δικτύου (και θα έπρεπε να ισχύει για όλα τα δίκτυα);
> 
> Η καθαρά προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι *εμπορική εκμετάλευση υπάρχει όταν χρεώνεται η σύνδεση στο δίκτυο και η διακίνηση πληροφοριών μέσα από αυτό.*
> Επίσης η οποιαδήποτε απαγόρευση διακίνησης πληροφορίας αποτελεί παραβίαση της ελευθερίας του δικτύου και του Συντάγματος. 
> 
> Χωρίς να έχω κατασταλάξει και εγώ σε τελικό συμπέρασμα, μήπως θα έπρεπε να αρχήσουμε να αναζητούμε τρόπους με τους οποίους περιπτώσεις όπως η πρόσβαση σε ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου ή η διασυνδέση δύο απομακρησμένων σημείων μίας επιχείρησης, θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για την ίδια την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.


Δεν είναι προσωπική σου γνώμη. Αυτή είναι και η γνώμη της ΕΕΤΤ.

Διαβάζω συνεχώς ότι το δίκτυο δεν έχει αξιοπιστία για τούτο δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς. 

Ξέρετε ότι ήδη τρέχουν μέσω της κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας προγράμματα δικτύωσης σε αρκετές επαρχιακές πόλεις μέσω των δήμων ?
Αν τα δίκτυα αυτά ενωθούν με τα δικά μας, επιμένετε ακόμη για το ερασιτεχνικό και το αναξιόπιστο ?
Ας κάνουμε μία υπόθεση. Ας πούμε ότι μια εταιρεία κινητής τηλεφωνίας αποφασίζει να διαθέσει 15 κόμβους απο το ασύρματο δίκτυό της για διασύνδεση με το AWMN. Αυτό το κάνει για διαφήμιση, σαν πείραμα μαρκετινκ, για καλές σχέσεις με ΕΕΤΤ και γειτόνους, για να δώσει και κάποιες υπηρεσίες επ' αμοιβή.
Ο κορμός των 15 κόμβων θα είναι σίγουρα επαγγελματικός και θα καλύπτει όλο το λεκανοπέδιο. Πόσοι απο μάς θα αρνηθούν την διασύνδεση ?

----------


## argi

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το ότι η πληροφορία πρέπει να κινείται ελεύθερα, και ειδικά στο AWMN. Βλέπω όμως ότι υπάρχει μια "σύγχυση" στο τι θεωρείται "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" του δικτύου. Διαφωνώ με τον dti στο ότι τα e-shop "εκμεταλλεύονται εμπορικά" το δίκτυο.
> 
> Για εμένα είναι προφανές ότι "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" του AWMN σημαίνει πώληση της υπηρεσίας πρόσβασης στο δίκτυο, ή εκμετάλλευση της ίδιας της ικανότητας του δικτύου να δρομολογεί κίνηση για εμπορικούς σκοπούς. Έτσι το να είναι ένα e-shop προσβάσιμο από το AWMN προφανώς δεν είναι "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" του δικτύου. Είναι εμπορική εκμετάλλευση όμως το να πουλάει κάποιος την πρόσβαση στο AWMN μέσα από την omni του, ή το να χρεώνει την όποια εταιρεία (όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω) η οποία θέλει να ενώσει τα υποκαταστήματά της μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου.


So far so good...




> Να πηγαίνει δηλαδή κάποιος και να χρεώνει "υπηρεσίες VPN over AWMN". Yπηρεσία που χρεώνεται και απαιτεί τη δρομολήγηση κίνησης μέσα από το δίκτυο είναι βέβαια και το iCall, αλλά εδώ μάλλον ανοίγω άλλο θέμα το οποίο έχει γίνει απόπειρα να συζητηθεί αλλού


Εδώ όμως πάλι το χάνεις... άλλο το να πληρώνεις τη διασύνδεση, άλλο να πληρώνεις τρίτη υπηρεσία... Πρόσεξε άλλο η πρόσβαση και άλλο η δρομολόγηση υπηρεσίας που χρεώνεται... απαξ και μπεις στο awmn τα δεδομενα σου θα δρομολογουνται ουτως ή άλλως... Ας πούμε, άλλο να σου πω ότι για να συνδεθείς στο awmn πρέπει να δίνεις στον κομβουχο 10 ευρώ το μήνα και άλλο για να μπεις στο itunes να κατεβασεις μουσική πρέπει να δώσεις 1 ευρώ το κομματι... Το δευτερο θα περάσεις απο το awmn για να φτάσεις πχ μεχρι την adsl μου και μετα στο inet κλπ κλπ και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με εμπορική εκμεταλλευση του δίκτυου αφού δεν πληρώνεις το δίκτυο... (ομοίως ισχύει και για το icall για να μην τα έχεις μπερδεμενα...)

Το πρόβλημα είναι πάντα πως γενικευουμε επικίνδυνα...




> Νομίζω ότι θα ήτα καλύτερο για όλους να μπουν οι παραπάνω όροι (οι και άλλοι όροι που ενδεχομένως δεν έχω σκεφτεί) σαν επεξήγηση στο τι θεωρείται "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" ενός δικτύου.


Νομίζω είναι ξεκάθαρο... Να υπάρχει χρέωση προς κάποιον για να μπει συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο... Oύτε τα mirrors είναι, ούτε τα urls ούτε άλλα τέτοια...

@rg!

----------


## zod

Στον λίγο (συγκριτικά με άλλους) καιρό που συμετέχω στο forum έχω διαπιστώσει ότι η μάζα δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το περιεχόμενο του post αλλά για το ποιος το γράφει. Έτσι μόλις κάποιοι δούνε *dti* αρχίζουνε και πετάνε φρούτα και λαχανικά στην οθόνη. Μπορεί να λέτε ότι ειναι στραβός, περίεργος, δικομανής η ότι άλλο θέλετε. *Το θέμα ειναι ότι ειναι ίσως ο μοναδικός που αντιλαμβάνεται ότι όταν υπάρχουν θεσμοθετημένα όργανα, τότε τα χρησιμοποιούμε και αυτά αποφασίζουν για το αν δικαιούμαστε να διαμαρτυρόμαστε ή όχι.* 

[Devil Himself mode] 
Είχα γράψει ένα κατεβατό και για το θέμα πωλήσεις αλλά μετάνιωσα και το έκοψα. Γιατί να μη παω και εγώ με το ρεύμα; Θα ανοίξω λοιπόν και εγώ το http://www.funkyt-shirts.awmn και θα πουλάω τυπωμένα μπλουζάκια. Θα εισάγω t-shirt απο την κίνα. Ξέρεις αυτά τα άθλια τα συνθετικά, θα τυπώνω και στάμπες επάνω με ατάκες απο το forum και θα τα πουλάω. Δεν θα κάνω παραεμπόριο, θα έχω και βιβλία και όλα.  ::  Πω πω θα φτιάξω και ένα σχετικά με τον dti. Θα φωνάζει αυτός και θα το εκμεταλλευομαι εγώ για να διαφημίσω ακόμα περισσότερο την πραμάτια μου. Ω ρε φίλε €€€€€€!
[/Devil Himself mode]

ΥΓ. Καλά αμα φάω και mod για ειρωνικό post θα είμαι πολύ περίφανος. Θα κατεβω για ΔΣ.

----------


## socrates

Αν θέλετε και την γνώμη κάποιου που παρακολουθεί για καιρό το forum, θα σας έλεγα ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη σύγχηση σε αρκετά θέματα και ότι αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να επαναλαμβάνονται συχνά πυκνά οι ίδιες απορίες από διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους.

Διαφορετικά αντιλαμβάνεται ο καθένας από εμας τον όρο "εμπορική εκμετάλευση", "επαγγελματικές προδιαγραφές", "πειραματισμό" κτλ κτλ.

Το δίκτυο εξελίσσεται και γίνεται πιο απρόσωπο όσο περνάει ο καιρός και αυτό έχει διάφορες παρενέργειες. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα για μένα είναι ο κόμβος madTV.

Ο "αυτόματος πιλότος" του δικτύου χρειάζεται που και που manual διορθώσεις.

----------


## antony++

> Εδώ όμως πάλι το χάνεις... άλλο το να πληρώνεις τη διασύνδεση, άλλο να πληρώνεις τρίτη υπηρεσία... Πρόσεξε άλλο η πρόσβαση και άλλο η δρομολόγηση υπηρεσίας που χρεώνεται... απαξ και μπεις στο awmn τα δεδομενα σου θα δρομολογουνται ουτως ή άλλως... Ας πούμε, άλλο να σου πω ότι για να συνδεθείς στο awmn πρέπει να δίνεις στον κομβουχο 10 ευρώ το μήνα και άλλο για να μπεις στο itunes να κατεβασεις μουσική πρέπει να δώσεις 1 ευρώ το κομματι... Το δευτερο θα περάσεις απο το awmn για να φτάσεις πχ μεχρι την adsl μου και μετα στο inet κλπ κλπ και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με εμπορική εκμεταλλευση του δίκτυου αφού δεν πληρώνεις το δίκτυο... (ομοίως ισχύει και για το icall για να μην τα έχεις μπερδεμενα...)
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι πάντα πως γενικευουμε επικίνδυνα...
> 
> Νομίζω είναι ξεκάθαρο... Να υπάρχει χρέωση προς κάποιον για να μπει συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο... Oύτε τα mirrors είναι, ούτε τα urls ούτε άλλα τέτοια...
> 
> @rg!


Δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά δεν είναι και ξεκάθαρο.

Με ποιά έννοια το λέω: Από τη μία μεριά ένα δίκτυο είναι εκτός από τον εξοπλισμό του και το community που έχει. π.χ. Αν βάλω εγώ μια ADSL και ζητάω 10 Ευρώ το μήνα για Internet Access, εκμεταλλεύομαι ή όχι το "δίκτυο"; Πόσο μάλλον αν έχω την "αποκλειστικότητα" σε αυτό. Αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα με το iTunes που είπες παραπάνω είναι π.χ. το iPod. Υπάρχουν δεκάδες εταιρείες που βγάζουν αξεσουάρ. Αυτές "εκμεταλλεύονται εμπορικά" το iPod ή όχι; Πόσο θα επηρρεαζόταν η απάντησή σου άν μόνο μία εταιρεία είχε το δικαίωμα να βγάζει τέτοια αξεσουάρ;

Από την άλλη μεριά θα μπορούσαμε επίσης να υποθέσουμε ότι το να χρεώνει κάποιος 5 Ευρώ το μήνα πρόσβαση στο AWMN μέσω της omni του, δεν είναι "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" του δικτύου, αλλά "νοικιάζει" τον ίδιο του τον εξοπλισμό. Αυτό μην σου φαίνεται περίεργο, γιατί π.χ. και στη περίπτωση της ADSL η έννοια του "καλωδίου" είναι διαχωρισμένη από αυτή της "πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο". Έτσι πρέπει να πληρώνεις και τη γραμμή και την πρόσβαση. Με αυτή τη δικαιολογία κάποιος θα μπορούσε να χρεώνει μόνο την - ασύρματη - γραμμή.

Το μόνο πράγμα που θέλω να πω, κάνοντας τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, είναι ότι πρέπει να είναι ξεκάθαρο και σε εμάς και στις εταιρείες τι σημαίνει "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" και όχι να είναι αυτό ένας όρος ο οποίος μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να πάρει οποιαδήποτε ερμηνεία συμφέρει τον καθένα. Και εσύ αναφέρεις ότι γενικεύουμε επικύνδυνα ορισμένες φορές. Εγώ προσωπικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά υπάρχουν άτομα που φαίνεται πως δεν έχουν τις ίδιες απόψεις - για αυτό άλλωστε και αυτή η συζήτηση έχει ήδη φτάσει τις 9 σελίδες στο forum.

----------


## argi

> Το μόνο πράγμα που θέλω να πω, κάνοντας τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, είναι ότι πρέπει να είναι ξεκάθαρο και σε εμάς και στις εταιρείες τι σημαίνει "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" και όχι να είναι αυτό ένας όρος ο οποίος μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να πάρει οποιαδήποτε ερμηνεία συμφέρει τον καθένα. Και εσύ αναφέρεις ότι γενικεύουμε επικύνδυνα ορισμένες φορές


Συμφωνώ... Αν και στο παρελθόν αρκετά απο αυτά εχουν απάντηθει... ασχέτως αν κάποιοι αρνούνται την πραγματικοτητα...

@rg!

----------


## nvak

> Αν βάλω εγώ μια ADSL και ζητάω 10 Ευρώ το μήνα για Internet Access, εκμεταλλεύομαι ή όχι το "δίκτυο";


Δεν εκμεταλεύεσαι το δίκτυο αλλά την ADSL σου.



> θα μπορούσαμε επίσης να υποθέσουμε ότι το να χρεώνει κάποιος 5 Ευρώ το μήνα πρόσβαση στο AWMN μέσω της omni του, δεν είναι "εμπορική εκμετάλλευση" του δικτύου, αλλά "νοικιάζει" τον ίδιο του τον εξοπλισμό.


Η χρέωση της πρόσβασης στην omni είναι καθαρή εκμετάλευση του δικτύου. Κάποιος βάζει το κεφάλαιο - χρηματοδότηση και εισπράτει. Διαφορετική βέβαια είναι η περίπτωση της κοινοκτημοσύνης εξοπλισμού 



> στη περίπτωση της ADSL η έννοια του "καλωδίου" είναι διαχωρισμένη από αυτή της "πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο". Έτσι πρέπει να πληρώνεις και τη γραμμή και την πρόσβαση. Με αυτή τη δικαιολογία κάποιος θα μπορούσε να χρεώνει μόνο την - ασύρματη - γραμμή.


Η χρέωση της ασύρματης γραμμής είναι εμπορική εκμετάλευση του δικτύου. Δεν είναι η χρέωση της πρόσβασης στην ADSL.

Για να γίνει πιό κατανοητό. π.χ. ο Κώστας στο Καπανδρίτι δεν έχει δυνατότητα ADSL. Αγοράζει μία την συνδέει στον κόμβο μου και έτσι αποκτά ασύρματη πρόσβαση. Αν εγώ απαιτώ κοινή χρήση της ADSL χωρίς αμοιβή ή ακόμη χειρότερα χρήματα για την διασύνδεση, εκμεταλεύομαι τον εξοπλισμό μου και το δίκτυο.

----------


## acoul

> ... ασχέτως αν κάποιοι αρνούνται την πραγματικοτητα...


δεν είναι κακό να υπάρχει η "άλλη" άποψη. κακό είναι να προσπαθούμε να την εξαφανίσουμε ... !!

----------


## SV1EFO

[/quote]
δεν είναι κακό να υπάρχει η "άλλη" άποψη. κακό είναι να προσπαθούμε να την εξαφανίσουμε ... !![/quote]

Εγω φιλε μου Acoul δεν γραφω αποψη γιατι θα μεταφερθει παλι στα off topic...και θα μου λενε πως ειμαι τυχερος που δεν διαγραφτηκε κιολας!!!!  ::   ::   :: 
Τελος θα προσθεσω λεγομενα ενος μεγαλου αντρα.  ::  Η σοβαροφάνεια βλάπτει σοβαρά την ανάπτυξη !!! +++++

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antony++
> 
> Αν βάλω εγώ μια ADSL και ζητάω 10 Ευρώ το μήνα για Internet Access, εκμεταλλεύομαι ή όχι το "δίκτυο";


Δεν εκμεταλεύεσαι το δίκτυο αλλά την ADSL σου.
[quote="antony++"]

Το ''μεσο'' ειναι το δικτυο οποτε αν δεν υπηρχε δεν θα μιλαγαμε για εκμεταλευση της adsl.
Αν π.χ. ο antony++ εβαζε καλωδια σε αυτους που ηθελε να δωσει adsl θα ηταν καθαρα εκμεταλευση της adsl, το ιδιο θα μπορουσε να κανει και αν εστεινε δικο του ασυρματο δικτυο και μοιραζε την adsl, αλλα οχι πανω απο το AWMN.

Πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισουμε τον ρολο του ''μεσου'' που ειναι το Ασυρματο δικτυο και την ιδιοτητα του.

----------


## vegos

> Το ''μεσο'' ειναι το δικτυο οποτε αν δεν υπηρχε δεν θα μιλαγαμε για εκμεταλευση της adsl.
> Αν π.χ. ο antony++ εβαζε καλωδια σε αυτους που ηθελε να δωσει adsl θα ηταν καθαρα εκμεταλευση της adsl, το ιδιο θα μπορουσε να κανει και αν εστεινε δικο του ασυρματο δικτυο και μοιραζε την adsl, αλλα οχι πανω απο το AWMN.
> 
> Πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισουμε τον ρολο του ''μεσου'' που ειναι το Ασυρματο δικτυο και την ιδιοτητα του.


Ακριβώς.

Στην τελική, δε με νοιάζει τι περνάει.
Σημασία έχει ότι κάποιος εκμεταλεύεται το δίκτυο για άλλους λόγους.

Μπορεί το traffic να είναι πολύ λίγο, μπορεί 1002 πράγματα, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν περνάει και ότι κάποιος κερδίζει...

(Και το ότι έχω δουλεύω από το σπίτι, δεν είναι εμπορική εκμετάλευση ::

----------


## socrates

Η συζήτηση αυτή δεν έχει τελειωμό! Αν και αξίζει να φτάσουμε σε κάποιο γενικά αποδεκτό συμπέρασμα.

Τι ισχύει στην περίπτωση που συνδεθεί ένα internet cafe στο δίκτυο μας; Τι ισχύει αν συνδέσει τα δύο υποκαταστήματα του; (Η αναφορά είναι γενική και δεν αναφέρομαι κάπου ειδικά)

Δεν είναι απλά ερωτήματα και σίγουρα υπάρχουν + και - που θα πρέπει να εξεταστούν. Όσο αφήνουμε τον "αυτόματο πιλότο" τόσο πιο δύσκολα και σύνθετα θα γίνονται αυτά τα ερωτήματα.

----------


## nvak

Υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα
- Τι είναι νόμιμο και επιτρέπεται
- Τι επιτρέπουμε εμείς και θεωρούμε αποδεκτό

Παράνομο είναι να εισπρατουμε χρήματα απο την χρήση του ασύρματου δικτύου και των κόμβων μας.
Νόμιμο είναι νά κάνουμε χρήση υπηρεσιών επ' αμοιβή μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου.
Παράνομο είναι οι υπηρεσίες αυτές να είναι "μαύρες" χωρίς παραστατικά ή ποινικά κολάσιμες.

Εμείς τώρα, 
Συμφωνούμε όλοι, ότι επιτρέπουμε την χρήση του δικτύου όταν οι υπηρεσίες που λαμβάνουμε η δίνουμε μέσω αυτού, είναι απολύτως δωρεάν και νόμιμες.
Διαφωνούμε, για τις υπηρεσίες που δίνονται μέσω δικτύου επ' αμοιβή.
Διαφωνούμε, αν ο χρήστης του δικτύου δεν είναι φυσικό πρόσωπο αλλά εταιρεία.

Στο διαφωνούμε χωρά και το: _δεν έχουμε ακόμα καθορίσει αποδεκτούς κανόνες_.

Το σίγουρο όμως είναι ότι ασχέτως τι είναι νόμιμο ή παράνομο και στο που συμφωνούμε ή διαφωνούμε , αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχουμε *καμμία* διαδικασία ελέγχου του πώς θα χρησιμοποιείται το δίκτυο.
Πρώτα πρέπει να υπάρξουν διαδικασίες (τουλάχιστον για το νόμιμο-παράνομο) και μετά αποφάσεις για όλα τα επί μέρους

----------


## zod

nvak έχει απόλυτο δίκιο.

Το θέμα όμως ειναι ότι για να υπάρξουν διαδικασίες θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν όργανα, που στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ειναι ο σύλλογος. Ωστόσο οι περισσότεροι αδιαφορούμε για αυτό και αρκούμαστε μόνο στο να γράφουμε τις γκρίνιες μας στο forum.

----------


## vegos

> Διαφωνούμε, αν ο χρήστης του δικτύου δεν είναι φυσικό πρόσωπο αλλά εταιρεία.


Εγώ δεν μπορώ να βρω έναν (1) λόγο που μια εταιρία θέλει να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο μας.

Για να προσφέρει χωρίς ανταλάγματα;

Μόνο αν είναι κάποιος δημόσιος οργανισμός, που έχει χρήμα και θέλει να το ξοδέψει.

Γιατί o Magla S.A. πχ να συνδεθεί;
Το πρώτο που μου έρχεται στο μιαλό, είναι γιατό ο κυρ Maglas που δουλεύει εκεί, δεν θέλει να πληρώνει dialup ή dsl για να μπαίνει και να κάνει support, αλλά να το κάνει από το σπίτι του.

Μπορεί να μην είναι κακό, αλλά δεν προσφέρει τίποτα στο δίκτυο.

Και άντε, το μαγαζάκι του κυρ Costas43gr, θέλει να το συνδέσει, γιατί ο άνθρωπος είναι ήδη μέλος του awmn, και θέλει να κάνει την πλάκα του και από τη δουλειά του.

Μέχρι εκεί όμως...

Λες κάποια εταιρία να θέλει να αξιοποιήσει τις υπηρεσίες μας; Να επιτρέπει στους υπαλλήλους της να κατεβάζουν από το dc++ λ.χ.;
Ή θα σηκώσει proxy server συνδέοντας τον στο proxy mesh. 
Τι κερδίζει; Διαφήμιση;




> Πρώτα πρέπει να υπάρξουν διαδικασίες (τουλάχιστον για το νόμιμο-παράνομο) και μετά αποφάσεις για όλα τα επί μέρους


Όσο δεν έχουμε κρούσματα παράνομων πράξεων, δεν χρειάζεται να το σκαλίζουμε. Απλώς αφήστε το όπως είναι.

Προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε το δίκτυο κάτι που δεν είναι. Προσπαθώντας να οργανωθούμε για το τι είναι νόμιμο και τι παράνομο, θεωρούμε ήδη ότι είμαστε παράνομοι και θέλουμε μηχανισμούς ελέγχου.

----------


## costas43gr

Πολυ σωστα ολα αυτα nvak, οταν θα ξεκαθαρισουν ολα αυτα, θα ηρεμησουν ολοι και το δικτυο τοτε αναγκαστικα θα πρεπει να γινει AWMN A.E., O.E., Ε.Π.Ε., κ.τ.λ.
Οταν υπαχει ενα ασαφες τοπιο ο καθενας μπορει να λεει και να ισχυριζεται οτι θελει, οταν μπουν κανονες οποιος θελει τους ακολουθει και οποιος θελει δεν τις αποδεχεται και τραβα τον δρομο του.
Το κακο ειναι οτι προχωραμε με ενα καθεστως ασαφειας και ομιχλης γυρω απο παρα πολλα θεματα οποτε αλλοι το εκμεταλευονται και κερδιζουν και αλλοι αντιστεκονται και φωναζουν, αλλα χωρις οι μεν και οι δε να μπορουν να κανουν κατι ωστε να σταματησουν ο ενας τον αλλον.
Ο καιρος θα δειξει ποιος θα τα καταφερει......μεχρι να παρθουν αποφασεις.

----------


## acoul

Το μυαλό μου πάει στις παραλίες και τις ακρογιαλιές. Στα χαρτιά είναι ελεύθερες και ανήκουν σε όλους, αλλά κάποιες τις απολαμβάνουν αποκλειστικά κάποιοι που έτυχε να χτίσουν ένα μικρό φτωχικό μπροστά σε αυτές με φράχτες ψηλούς και τα κοφτερά γυαλάκια από πάνω, βίντεο κάμερες κλπ. Οι ελεύθερες παραλίες που γλύτωσαν από το παραπάνω, πέφτουν συνήθως θύματα των επί χρήμασι ομπρελών, καθισμάτων κλπ. από γοητευτικούς κατά τ' άλλα ηλιοκαμένους σφίχτες με το αστραφτερό χαμόγελο που δεν τολμάς να τους ζητήσεις λογαριασμό μια και δεν έχεις ανανεώσει εδώ και καιρό τη συνδρομή σου στο γυμναστήριο της γειτονιάς.

----------


## argi

Προσωπικά πιστευω ότι πολύ το ψειρίζουμε...

Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει τρόπος και λόγος να το ελέγξουμε... οπότε προσωπικά το αποδέχομαι... 

ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ ΤΟΣΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...

Αρκεί να το καταλάβουμε όλοι και να μην το επαναφερουμε κάθε ένα-δυο μήνες...

Επίσης ακόμα κι αν το δω να συμβαίνει μπροστά στα μάτια μου μπορεί να ενοχληθώ αλλά
- δεν πρόκειται να κόψω κανένα
- δεν προκειται να πειράξω το routing
- δεν πρόκειται να κλείσω τα links
- δεν προκειται να κατεβασω τον κομβο...

*Δηλαδή επειδή δεν πρόκειται να χαλάσω το hobby μου για κανένα, λίγο με απασχολέι στην τελική αν κάποιος βγάζει λεφτά... Τα ίδια θα έκανα ούτως ή άλλως, αφού εγώ παίρνω την χαρά μου... Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε...* Κι όποιος μιλάει για τα λεφτά που έβαλε αν το έχει μετανοιώσει ας τα πουλήσει και ας το ρίξει στο ψάρεμα...

*Οχι άλλη μιζέρια...*

@rg!

----------


## vegos

> Το μυαλό μου πάει στις παραλίες και τις ακρογιαλιές. Στα χαρτιά είναι ελεύθερες και ανήκουν σε όλους, αλλά κάποιες τις απολαμβάνουν αποκλειστικά κάποιοι που έτυχε να χτίσουν ένα μικρό φτωχικό μπροστά σε αυτές με φράχτες ψηλούς και τα κοφτερά γυαλάκια από πάνω, βίντεο κάμερες κλπ. Οι ελεύθερες παραλίες που γλύτωσαν από το παραπάνω, πέφτουν συνήθως θύματα των επί χρήμασι ομπρελών, καθισμάτων κλπ. από γοητευτικούς κατά τ' άλλα ηλιοκαμένους σφίχτες με το αστραφτερό χαμόγελο που δεν τολμάς να τους ζητήσεις λογαριασμό μια και δεν έχεις ανανεώσει εδώ και καιρό τη συνδρομή σου στο γυμναστήριο της γειτονιάς.


Στις οποίες παραλίες, μπορείς όμως να πας, να κάτσεις και να κολυμπήσεις χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

Βλέπεις, κάποιοι που έτυχε και έκλεισαν ή εκμεταλεύθηκαν κάποιες παραλίες, δε σημαίνει ότι είχαν το δικαίωμα...

Αλλά όπως το είπες κι εσύ παλιότερα, δεν φταίνε αυτοί που το κάνανε, εμείς φταίμε που τους αφήνουμε και συνεχίζουν...

----------


## argi

> Εγω φιλε μου Acoul δεν γραφω αποψη γιατι θα μεταφερθει παλι στα off topic...και θα μου λενε πως ειμαι τυχερος που δεν διαγραφτηκε κιολας!!!!   
> Τελος θα προσθεσω λεγομενα ενος μεγαλου αντρα.  Η σοβαροφάνεια βλάπτει σοβαρά την ανάπτυξη !!! +++++


Και βέβαια θα πάει στα offtopics γιατί το post είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ εκτός θέματος... Για περισσότερα δες τον τίτλο του Post...

@rg!

----------


## SV1EFO

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SV1EFO
> 
> Εγω φιλε μου Acoul δεν γραφω αποψη γιατι θα μεταφερθει παλι στα off topic...και θα μου λενε πως ειμαι τυχερος που δεν διαγραφτηκε κιολας!!!!   
> Τελος θα προσθεσω λεγομενα ενος μεγαλου αντρα.  Η σοβαροφάνεια βλάπτει σοβαρά την ανάπτυξη !!! +++++
> 
> 
> Και βέβαια θα πάει στα offtopics γιατί το post είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ εκτός θέματος... Για περισσότερα δες τον τίτλο του Post...
> 
> @rg!


Argi μην υποβιβαζεις ποτε την νοημοσινη καποιου με τα λεγομενα σου γιατι μπορει να ειναι καλυτερος σου και να γινεσαι ρεζιλι...!!! Απεφευγε τα post καυστικου χαρακτηρα... Φιλικα στο λεω μιας και δεν γνωριζεις αυτον που απευθηνεσαι τις περισσοτερες φορες... Ηταν λοιπον εκτος θεματος το οτι συμφωνησα πληρος με την αποψη ενος που διαφωνει με σενα???
Και ερχομαι να προσθεσω παλι τα λεγομενα καποιου σοβαρου αντρα ''Η σοβαροφάνεια βλάπτει σοβαρά την ανάπτυξη !!! "

Οχι άλλη μιζέρια... please !!!!
Αντε καλο καλοκαιρι !!!

----------


## argi

> Argi μην υποβιβαζεις ποτε την νοημοσινη καποιου με τα λεγομενα σου γιατι μπορει να ειναι καλυτερος σου και να γινεσαι ρεζιλι...!!! Απεφευγε τα post καυστικου χαρακτηρα... Φιλικα στο λεω μιας και δεν γνωριζεις αυτον που απευθηνεσαι τις περισσοτερες φορες... Ηταν λοιπον εκτος θεματος το οτι συμφωνησα πληρος με την αποψη ενος που διαφωνει με σενα???


Ήταν εκτός θέματος και το δικό σου σχόλιο και του acoul γιατί το θέμα μας είναι "Η εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του δικτύου..." 

Παραπάνω δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται εξηγήσεις...

Κάποιος άλλος mod παρακαλώ ας τα καθαρίσει για να μην λένε κιόλας ότι είμαι και προκατειλλημένος...

@rg!

----------


## SV1EFO

> Argi μην υποβιβαζεις ποτε την νοημοσινη καποιου με τα λεγομενα σου γιατι μπορει να ειναι καλυτερος σου και να γινεσαι ρεζιλι...!!! Απεφευγε τα post καυστικου χαρακτηρα... Φιλικα στο λεω μιας και δεν γνωριζεις αυτον που απευθηνεσαι τις περισσοτερες φορες... Ηταν λοιπον εκτος θεματος το οτι συμφωνησα πληρος με την αποψη ενος που διαφωνει με σενα???
> 
> 
> Ήταν εκτός θέματος και το δικό σου σχόλιο και του acoul γιατί το θέμα μας είναι "Η εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του δικτύου..." 
> 
> Παραπάνω δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται εξηγήσεις...
> 
> Κάποιος άλλος mod παρακαλώ ας τα καθαρίσει για να μην λένε κιόλας ότι είμαι και προκατειλλημένος...
> 
> @rg!



Οκ argi . Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα απο μενα... ολα καλα !!!!
 ::

----------


## acoul

> ... Tα νομίσματα σου τελειωσαν...


σε όλους τελειώνουν κάποια στιγμή, οπότε σύνεση και και νερό στο κρασί μας ... !! το πολύ regulation βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία !!

----------


## MAuVE

Ενημέρωση : Ο dti φιλτράρει (διόρθωση έπειτα από pm του dti) _"ότι πηγαίνει προς το pc που στεγάζει την επίμαχη "υπηρεσία" (10.80.193.10)"_ του smarag

Προβληματισμός για τις επιπτώσεις εδώ :

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=79

----------


## baskin

> baskin καμμια σοβαρη επιχειρηση δε θα ασχοληθει να περασει data μεσα απο το awmn, με την εννοια οτι ολο το δικτυο ειναι best effort. Ωστοσο προσωπικα θα με προκαλουσε και μονο η ιδεα οτι μια εταιρεια χρησιμοποιει το δικτυο και τους δρομολογητες μας για να περασει δεδομενα, προκειμενου να γλυτωσει μερικα ευρω απο τον OTE και τον καθε provider. Δεν αναφερομαι στο τι θεωρειται "εμπορικη χρηση" (δεν γνωριζω) αλλα στην ιδια την πραξη που απεχει απο το πνευμα του ερασιτεχνισμου..Το οποιο χαρακτηριζει τη συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των μελων του δικτυου (ελπιζω  )


Εξαρτάται φίλε μου τι εννοεί ο καθένας σοβαρή επιχείρηση, γιατί για εμένα σοβαρές δεν είναι μόνο οι "μεγάλες" επιχειρήσεις και οι εταιρείες που υπάρχουν στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα. Σοβαρή επιχείρηση έχει και ο φίλος μου ο Χρήστος που είναι μανάβης με βιολογικά προϊόντα, που έχει μηχανογράφηση στο μανάβικο, που ενημερώνεται και επικοινωνεί από το διαδίκτυο, που τα μερικά ευρώ από τον ΟΤΕ είναι κάτι γι' αυτόν. Ο ίδιος που έχει ακούσει για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, που του αρέσει η ιδέα και θέλει να συνδέσει το σπίτι του με την επιχείρηση του καθαρά και διάφανα σε συννενόηση με τους υπόλοιπους προσφέροντας κάτι και αυτός. 

Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να το παίξει ερασιτέχνης και να κάνει την δουλειά του στην ζούλα και να λέει ότι έχει στήσει δύο κόμβους. Είναι όμως τίμιος και ρωτάει: 

Μπορεί ένα ελεύθερο ασύρματο δίκτυο να γίνει κομμάτι της κοινωνίας και να αποτελεί συστατικό της. Να παίρνει αλλά και δίνει σε αυτή.

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη εάν δεν είναι έτσι τότε είναι μία κλειστή ομάδα που απλά κάνει το κέφι της.

Για μένα το καίριο ερώτημα είναι αν μπορούν και θέλουν τα community networks να αποτελέσουν πυρήνα ανάπτυξης και εκπαίδευσης για όλους.

Οπότε όταν αναφέρεσαι σε εταιρείες και επιχειρήσεις να έχεις στο μυαλό σου τις χιλιάδες μικρές επιχειρήσεις που υπάρχουν σε αυτή την χώρα. Μικρές επιχειρήσεις (και μαζί με αυτές ολόκληρες κοινότητες, πόλεις και χωριά) που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στην γνώση και την κοινωνία της πληροφορίας και δεν πρόκειται να αποκτήσουν ούτε μέσω των διαγωνισμών για πανελλαδικές άδειες wimax (τσάμπα φωνάζαμε από την επαρχία για περιφερειακές γεωγραφικές άδειες με χαμηλό κόστος) ούτε μέσω των κεντρικά υλοποιήσιμων προγραμμάτων της ΚΤΠ.

Επίσης δεν νομίζω ότι ο παραπάνω επιχειρηματίας απέχει πολύ από τον ορισμό του ερασιτέχνη (δεν ασχολείται με την πληροφορική μόνο προς όφελος της επιχείρησης του). 

Και ξαναλέω γιατί αυτός να μην γίνει παράδειγμα και για άλλους που δεν είχαν το χρόνο ή το μεράκι να ψαχτούν. Εξάλου νομίζω ότι ένας από τους σκοπούς του δικτύου είναι και η προώθηση της ιδέας παροχής ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών. Η προώθηση σε ποιους; Σε αυτούς που ξέρουν ήδη ή σε όλη την κοινωνία.

Σας παρακαλώ να μην βλέπεται μόνο την Αθήνα, γιατί αν θέλετε να ξέρετε στην επαρχία ζούμε έναν τεχνολογικό μεσαίωνα και από εκεί ξεκινάει ο προβληματισμός μας.

Όσον αφορά το θέμα της αξιοπιστίας, δεν νομίζω ότι ο Χρήστος ο μανάβης θα εμποδίσει την δυνατότητα πειραματισμών στο δίκτυο. Δεν ζητάει καμία εγγυημένη υπηρεσία και το γνωρίζει, αυτό που ζητάει είναι αλληλοβοήθεια και ανάπτυξη. Εξάλλου νομίζω ότι ο διαρκείς πειραματισμός είναι που οδηγεί σε μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία ακόμη και από τις "επαγγελματικές" λύσεις και αυτό είναι η μαγεία του.

Τέλος για το χτένισμα που ανέφερε κάποιος, χάσατε είμαι καραφλός και δεν χτενίζω τις λιγοστές τρίχες που μου απέμειναν. Άλλαξε το σε γυάλισμα.

----------


## mbjp

> καθαρά και διάφανα σε συννενόηση με τους υπόλοιπους *προσφέροντας* κάτι και αυτός.


αυτο ειναι το υγιες και αυτο θα πρεπει να ενθαρρυνεται




> Εξάλου νομίζω ότι ένας από τους σκοπούς του δικτύου είναι και η προώθηση της ιδέας παροχής ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών. Η προώθηση σε ποιους; Σε αυτούς που ξέρουν ήδη ή σε όλη την κοινωνία.


Συμφωνοι, αλλα ποιος ειναι ο υπαιτιος για το οτι η προσβαση σε ευρυζωνικες υπηρεσιες ειναι απαγορευτικου κοστους για την πλειοψηφια των μικρων επιχειρησεων; Και ποιος θα πρεπει να φροντισει ετσι ωστε να λυθει αυτο το προβλημα; Το AWMN ή οι αρμοδιες αρχες;; Κατα τη γνωμη μου το δευτερο. Ειμαστε εδω για το χομπι μας και οχι για να διευκολυνουμε τον Χ-Ψ-Ω που απλα θελει να κανει τη δουλεια του, ούτε κυριως για να αντικαταστησουμε τους providers & τον ΟΤΕ. Εφοσον ο Χ-Ψ-Ω ενδιαφερεται να μαθει κατι παραπανω για το αντικειμενο & να πειραματιστει, για μενα εννοειται οτι ειναι ευπροσδεκτος..!

----------


## nvak

> Ειμαστε εδω για το χομπι μας και οχι για να διευκολυνουμε τον Χ-Ψ-Ω που απλα θελει να κανει τη δουλεια του, ούτε κυριως για να αντικαταστησουμε τους providers & τον ΟΤΕ.


Σήμερα ναι, αύριο όμως θα είναι το ίδιο ?
Τα ασύρματα δίκτυα μπορούν να δουλέψουν συμπληρωματικά με τον ΟΤΕ και σε συνεργασία με τα Δημοτικά Δίκτυα.
Το προφίλ του δικτύου όπως το γνωρίζουμε σήμερα, οφείλεται εν πολύ στην μικρή ακόμη διάδοσή του. 
Όταν μία περιοχή όπως η Αγ. Παρασκευή με 40.000 κατοίκους έχει μόνο 8 συνδεδεμένους, μιλάμε απλά για club κάποιων τεχνικών με ειδικές γνώσεις και ενδιαφέροντα. 

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η ΕΕΤΤ έχει άλλα σχέδια για την περίπτωσή μας. Τουλάχιστον στην επαρχία.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τί είναι εμπορική εκμετάλλευση τελικα; Βασανιστικό ερώτημα... Μου πήρε σχεδόν μία βδομάδα να καταλήξω κάπου αλλά νομίζω το πέτυχα.  :: 

Κατά την αποψή μου σε μία συναλλαγή μέσω του δικτύου εμπορική εκμετάλευση υπάρχει όταν χρεώνεται η διακίνηση πληροφοριών μέσω αυτού.

Εξαίρεση αποτελεί η περίπτωση όπου το δίκτυο χρησιμοποιείται από τον αγοραστή εν αγνοια του πωλητη. Αυτη την περίπτωση την χαρακτηρίζω ως διευκόλυνση που παρεχει το δίκτυο στους χρήστες του.

'Αρα το ερώτημα είναι αν το linkshop χρεώνει τη διακίνηση πληροφοριών μέσα από αυτό.

Προφανώς η συντήρηση γενικά του site http://www.linkshop.gr και συγκεκριμένα της βάσης του eshop έχουν κάποιο κόστος. Το κόστος αυτό μετακυλείεται σίγουρα στις τιμές των προιόντων.

Άρα *ΝΑΙ* υπάρχει εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του δικτύου και σίγουρα γίνεται εν γνώση του πωλητη.

Το ποσό που επιβαρύνεται το κάθε προιόν από την συντήρηση του eshop δεν μπορούμε να το μάθουμε ποτέ και ίσως ούτε ο ίδιος ο smarag δεν θα το ξέρει. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μία πιθανή εκπτωση για αγορές μέσω δικτύου δεν ακυρώνει την εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.

----------


## mbjp

> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η ΕΕΤΤ έχει άλλα σχέδια για την περίπτωσή μας. Τουλάχιστον στην επαρχία


γνωριζουμε ποια ειναι αυτα τα σχεδια της ΕΕΤΤ;

Οπου ακουω για συνεργασιες με δημοτικα δικτυα, εταιρειες κλπ κλπ - ενα πραγμα ερχεται στο νου: Αθανατη, Ελληνικη ΜΑΣΑ. Με μια καλη μιζα ολα μπορουν να γινουν, αυτο δε το αμφισβητει κανεις.



_και φάγανε..και φάγανε.._ (απο τη ταινια "Υπαρχει και φιλοτιμο")

----------


## vegos

> γνωριζουμε ποια ειναι αυτα τα σχεδια της ΕΕΤΤ;


Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει σχέδια για μας, μην ανησυχείς.

Εμείς δε χρειάζεται να έχουμε....

----------


## baskin

> 'Αρα το ερώτημα είναι αν το linkshop χρεώνει τη διακίνηση πληροφοριών μέσα από αυτό.
> 
> Προφανώς η συντήρηση γενικά του site http://www.linkshop.gr και συγκεκριμένα της βάσης του eshop έχουν κάποιο κόστος. Το κόστος αυτό μετακυλείεται σίγουρα στις τιμές των προιόντων.
> 
> Άρα *ΝΑΙ* υπάρχει εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του δικτύου και σίγουρα γίνεται εν γνώση του πωλητη.
> 
> Το ποσό που επιβαρύνεται το κάθε προιόν από την συντήρηση του eshop δεν μπορούμε να το μάθουμε ποτέ και ίσως ούτε ο ίδιος ο smarag δεν θα το ξέρει. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μία πιθανή εκπτωση για αγορές μέσω δικτύου δεν ακυρώνει την εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.



Γενικεύεις άκομψα νομίζω.

Με παρόμοιο σκεπτικό, από την στιγμή που πουλήθηκε το πρώτο AP το κράτος εκμεταλεύεται το δίκτυο για να εισπράτει φόρους από της πωλήσεις εξοπλισμού. Άσε που έχει και χασούρα από την όχι αποκλειστική χρήση των συχνοτήτων, οπότε μεταβιβάζει το κόστος στην φορολογία εισοδήματος και τους λοιπούς φόρους.

Από το πρώτο link εκμετάλευση λοιπόν.

----------


## argi

> 'Αρα το ερώτημα είναι αν το linkshop χρεώνει τη διακίνηση πληροφοριών μέσα από αυτό. 
> 
> Προφανώς η συντήρηση γενικά του site http://www.linkshop.gr και συγκεκριμένα της βάσης του eshop έχουν κάποιο κόστος. Το κόστος αυτό μετακυλείεται σίγουρα στις τιμές των προιόντων. 
> 
> Άρα ΝΑΙ υπάρχει εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του δικτύου και σίγουρα γίνεται εν γνώση του πωλητη. 
> 
> Το ποσό που επιβαρύνεται το κάθε προιόν από την συντήρηση του eshop δεν μπορούμε να το μάθουμε ποτέ και ίσως ούτε ο ίδιος ο smarag δεν θα το ξέρει. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μία πιθανή εκπτωση για αγορές μέσω δικτύου δεν ακυρώνει την εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.


Aυτό είναι σίγουρα νεολογισμός... εγώ παντως δεν κατάλαβα πως "το linkshop χρεώνει τη διακίνηση πληροφοριών μέσα από αυτό"... 
Τι εννοείς το Linkshop?
Ti εννοείς χρεώνει την διακίνηση των πληροφοριών?
Μέσα απο τι?

Πάντως εγώ δεν πλήρωσα διόδια για να περάσουν τα δεδομενα μου απο τονκομβο του smarag και βέβαια με την ίδια λογική κι εγώ για να συντηρήσω τον κόμβο μου έχει κόστος (ΔΕΗ, καθαρίστρια, κλπ)... 

...και επειδή εκεί που στεγάζεται ο server είναι το γραφείο μου...(και περνάω την ΔΕΗ στα επαγγελματικά μου έξοδα...) εεε... και βέβαια την ΔΕΗ όπως και το ΤΕΒΕ κλπ κλπ τα "μετακυλύω στους πελάτες μου" (τελείως λαθος εκφραση αυτό... όποιος την λέει είναι σίγουρα υπάλληλος και όχι ελευθερος επαγγελματίας...) τότε σίγουρα εκμεταλλέυομαι εμπορικά το δίκτυο... 

Aci, μάλλον κάπου δεν εκφράστηκες σωστά γιατι δεν πιστευω ότι σου πήρε μια εβδομάδα για να καταλήξεις σε αυτό  ::   ::   ::  (No offence, just joking...)

@rg!

----------


## smarag

> Τί είναι εμπορική εκμετάλλευση τελικα; Βασανιστικό ερώτημα... Μου πήρε σχεδόν μία βδομάδα να καταλήξω κάπου αλλά νομίζω το πέτυχα. 
> 
> Κατά την αποψή μου σε μία συναλλαγή μέσω του δικτύου εμπορική εκμετάλευση υπάρχει όταν χρεώνεται η διακίνηση πληροφοριών μέσω αυτού.
> 
> Εξαίρεση αποτελεί η περίπτωση όπου το δίκτυο χρησιμοποιείται από τον αγοραστή εν αγνοια του πωλητη. Αυτη την περίπτωση την χαρακτηρίζω ως διευκόλυνση που παρεχει το δίκτυο στους χρήστες του.
> 
> 'Αρα το ερώτημα είναι αν το linkshop χρεώνει τη διακίνηση πληροφοριών μέσα από αυτό.
> 
> Προφανώς η συντήρηση γενικά του site http://www.linkshop.gr και συγκεκριμένα της βάσης του eshop έχουν κάποιο κόστος. Το κόστος αυτό μετακυλείεται σίγουρα στις τιμές των προιόντων.
> ...


Συγνώμη αλλα έχεις καταλάβει τι γράφεις εδώ ? Γιατι μάλλον γράφεις ανακρίβιες. Πότε μου δεν έχω χρεώση σε κανέναν πελάτη μου με τα παραπάνω που λές. Ούτε μου κοστίζει κάτι για συντήριση η αναβάθμιση του site που θα την έβαζα μέσα στις τιμές μου. 

Διόρθωσε το μύνημα σου...  ::

----------


## nvak

> γνωριζουμε ποια ειναι αυτα τα σχεδια της ΕΕΤΤ;


Ετοιμάζει πανελλάδική καμπάνια για την διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας. 
Τις ασύρματες κοινότητες τις βλέπει σαν μία λύση με πολλές δυνατότητες.
Μας ρώτησαν ευθέως για το πώς βλέπουμε την διασύνδεση του δικτύου μας με εταιρείες. Αυτό για οικονομία του φάσματος και ταχύτερη ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.
Μας βλέπουν σαν ένα πυρήνα που μπορεί να προωθήσει και να διαδώσει τις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες. 
Θέλουν το μοντέλο της κοινότητάς μας να επεκταθεί και να διαδοθεί.
Συνήθως όταν υπάρχει τέτοιο κλίμα, σχετικά σύντομα θα δούμε και πολιτικές ενίσχυσης τέτοιων δραστηριοτήτων. 
Η ενίσχυση αυτή γίνεται με θεσμικά μέτρα, με οδηγίες, με διαφήμιση, με κατάλληλη επιλεκτική χρηματοδότηση.
Στα Δημοτικά Δίκτυα που είναι μικτά δίκτυα οπτικών ινών και WiFi θα δοθούν σύντομα αρκετά χρήματα, με στόχο να ξεφύγει η επαρχία απο την σημερινή δύσκολη θέση. 
Η αρχική αυτή χρηματοδότηση δεν είναι αρκετή για να τα κάνει βιώσιμα και να εξασφαλίσει την ανάπτυξή τους. 
Εδώ οι ασύρματες κοινότητες μπορούν να παίξουν σημαντικό ρόλο....

----------


## acoul

> Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να το παίξει ερασιτέχνης και να κάνει την δουλειά του στην ζούλα και να λέει ότι έχει στήσει δύο κόμβους. Είναι όμως τίμιος και ρωτάει:


Υποκλίνομαι ... !!

----------


## sotiris

> Μας ρώτησαν ευθέως για το πώς βλέπουμε την διασύνδεση του δικτύου μας με εταιρείες....


Εμείς έχουμε απαντήσει σε αυτό?




> Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει σχέδια για μας, μην ανησυχείς. 
> 
> Εμείς δε χρειάζεται να έχουμε....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mbjp
> 
> γνωριζουμε ποια ειναι αυτα τα σχεδια της ΕΕΤΤ;
> 
> 
> Ετοιμάζει πανελλάδική καμπάνια για την διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας. 
> Τις ασύρματες κοινότητες τις βλέπει σαν μία λύση με πολλές δυνατότητες.
> Μας ρώτησαν ευθέως για το πώς βλέπουμε την διασύνδεση του δικτύου μας με εταιρείες. Αυτό για οικονομία του φάσματος και ταχύτερη ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.
> Μας βλέπουν σαν ένα πυρήνα που μπορεί να προωθήσει και να διαδώσει τις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες. 
> ...


Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει και ο nvak να μας ενημερώνει για τις εξελίξεις έστω και εκ των υστέρων ... !!!

----------


## mbjp

> Ετοιμάζει πανελλάδική καμπάνια για την διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας.
> ...


Σαλτσες, εχουν τον τροπο τους παντα οι πολιτικοι να σου παρουσιαζουν το ασπρο-μαυρο. Η ευκολη λυση βαφτιζεται "οικονομια φασματος" και "ταχυτερη αναπτυξη", για να χρυσωθει το χαπι πετανε και μια "πολιτικη ενισχυσης δραστηριοτητων" με "επιλεκτικη χρηματοδοτηση".Ειδικα το τελευταιο με παραπεμπει στη γνωστη ατακα, απο τη γνωστη ταινια. Ετσι, για να εχουν το νου τους οσοι ξερουν τα πως και που, να κινηθουν/προβληθουν καταλληλα και αργοτερα να λαβουν το κομματι της πιτας που τους αναλογει.

Απογοητευση. Προσωπικα ειμαι πολυ επιφυλακτικος με κατι τετοιες πρωτοβουλιες καθως με εκνευριζουν αφανταστα τα δρωμενα στην πατριδα της μιζας και της κομπινας. Ισως μετα απο μερικα χρονια να συμβιβαστω με τα γεγονοτα λογω ηλικιας ή παλι, αφου μπω και εγω στη μασα, να το βουλωσω το ρημαδι οπως ολοι οι "αδιαφθοροι"-μεχρι τη καταλληλη στιγμη-νεοελληνες  ::

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Μας ρώτησαν ευθέως για το πώς βλέπουμε την διασύνδεση του δικτύου μας με εταιρείες....
> 
> 
> Εμείς έχουμε απαντήσει σε αυτό?


Ποιοί εμείς βρε Σωτήρη;
Θα μας τρελάνεις στο τέλος.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Γενικεύεις άκομψα νομίζω.
> 
> Με παρόμοιο σκεπτικό, από την στιγμή που πουλήθηκε το πρώτο AP το κράτος εκμεταλεύεται το δίκτυο για να εισπράτει φόρους από της πωλήσεις εξοπλισμού. Άσε που έχει και χασούρα από την όχι αποκλειστική χρήση των συχνοτήτων, οπότε μεταβιβάζει το κόστος στην φορολογία εισοδήματος και τους λοιπούς φόρους.
> 
> Από το πρώτο link εκμετάλευση λοιπόν.


Θεωρείς τη φορολογία δηλαδή εμπορική εκμεταλλευση από το κράτος;
Ποιός γενικέυει εδώ;




> Aυτό είναι σίγουρα νεολογισμός... εγώ παντως δεν κατάλαβα πως "το linkshop χρεώνει τη διακίνηση πληροφοριών μέσα από αυτό"...
> Τι εννοείς το Linkshop?
> Ti εννοείς χρεώνει την διακίνηση των πληροφοριών?
> Μέσα απο τι?
> 
> Πάντως εγώ δεν πλήρωσα διόδια για να περάσουν τα δεδομενα μου απο τονκομβο του smarag και βέβαια με την ίδια λογική κι εγώ για να συντηρήσω τον κόμβο μου έχει κόστος (ΔΕΗ, καθαρίστρια, κλπ)...


Όταν κόβεις το post στη μέση είναι σίγουρο πως δεν θα καταλάβεις!  ::  Το "αυτό" δεν είανι το linkshop. Είναι το δίκτυο που έγραφε η προηγούμενη πρόταση.

Δεν πληρώνεις διόδια για να περάσεις τα δεδομένα σου, αλλά ο αγοραστής , αυτός που θα χρησιμοποιήσει το site πληρώνει εμμέσως διόδια για δρόμο ο οποίος είναι ελεύθερος διοδίων.




> Συγνώμη αλλα έχεις καταλάβει τι γράφεις εδώ ? Γιατι μάλλον γράφεις ανακρίβιες. Πότε μου δεν έχω χρεώση σε κανέναν πελάτη μου με τα παραπάνω που λές. Ούτε μου κοστίζει κάτι για συντήριση η αναβάθμιση του site που θα την έβαζα μέσα στις τιμές μου.


Εσύ μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι γράφω.

Το hosting του site συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα έξοδα της επιχεριησης εφόσον εχει δημιουργηθεί για διαφημιστικούς σκοπους. Ό αγοραστής, όταν δεν χρησιμοποιεί το hosting και πάει απο το AWMN, πληρώνει δρόμο που είναι ελεύθερος. Πως; Με λιγότερα έξοδα η επιχειρηση θα πετύχενε καλύτερες τιμές με το ίδιο κέρδος. Θα μου πεις βέβαια, ότι είναι ψίχουλα και ότι δε κερδίζεις κάτι πρακτικά γιατί το site είναι πάγιο έξοδο. Δε διαφωνώ. Γιατί να το πιστεψει όμως κάποιος αυτό; Που ξέρω αν το hosting σου δεν είναι με ογκοχρεωση δεδομένων;  ::

----------


## nvak

> Σαλτσες, εχουν τον τροπο τους παντα οι πολιτικοι να σου παρουσιαζουν το ασπρο-μαυρο. Η ευκολη λυση βαφτιζεται "οικονομια φασματος" και "ταχυτερη αναπτυξη", για να χρυσωθει το χαπι πετανε και μια "πολιτικη ενισχυσης δραστηριοτητων" με "επιλεκτικη χρηματοδοτηση".Ειδικα το τελευταιο με παραπεμπει στη γνωστη ατακα, απο τη γνωστη ταινια. Ετσι, για να εχουν το νου τους οσοι ξερουν τα πως και που, να κινηθουν/προβληθουν καταλληλα και αργοτερα να λαβουν το κομματι της πιτας που τους αναλογει.
> 
> Απογοητευση. Προσωπικα ειμαι πολυ επιφυλακτικος με κατι τετοιες πρωτοβουλιες καθως με εκνευριζουν αφανταστα τα δρωμενα στην πατριδα της μιζας και της κομπινας. Ισως μετα απο μερικα χρονια να συμβιβαστω με τα γεγονοτα λογω ηλικιας ή παλι, αφου μπω και εγω στη μασα, να το βουλωσω το ρημαδι οπως ολοι οι "αδιαφθοροι"-μεχρι τη καταλληλη στιγμη-νεοελληνες


Δηλαδή εσύ τί ακριβώς θα πρότεινες ? Τι περιμένεις που να σε ικανοποιεί ?
Την οικονομία φάσματος εμείς την αναφέραμε, εμείς προτείναμε να απαγορεύεται η εμπορία και χρήση ενισχυτών, εμείς είπαμε για εταιρικά λινκ που βγαίνουν με το στανιό και κάνουν ζημιά στην μπάντα. 
Αυτοί μας ρώτησαν αν είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να δεχθούμε εταιρικές συνδέσεις για το καλό όλων και φυσικά της μπάντας.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Μας ρώτησαν ευθέως για το πώς βλέπουμε την διασύνδεση του δικτύου μας με εταιρείες....
> 
> 
> Εμείς έχουμε απαντήσει σε αυτό?


Όχι δεν απαντήσαμε. Κάτι δεν είμαστε ακόμη έτοιμοι για κάτι τέτοιο, θα δούμε κλπ.
Ούτως η άλλως έχουν ξανααναφερθεί όλα όσα έγραψα. Δεν είναι καινούργια.

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mbjp
> 
> Σαλτσες, εχουν τον τροπο τους παντα οι πολιτικοι να σου παρουσιαζουν το ασπρο-μαυρο. Η ευκολη λυση βαφτιζεται "οικονομια φασματος" και "ταχυτερη αναπτυξη", για να χρυσωθει το χαπι πετανε και μια "πολιτικη ενισχυσης δραστηριοτητων" με "επιλεκτικη χρηματοδοτηση".Ειδικα το τελευταιο με παραπεμπει στη γνωστη ατακα, απο τη γνωστη ταινια. Ετσι, για να εχουν το νου τους οσοι ξερουν τα πως και που, να κινηθουν/προβληθουν καταλληλα και αργοτερα να λαβουν το κομματι της πιτας που τους αναλογει.
> 
> Απογοητευση. Προσωπικα ειμαι πολυ επιφυλακτικος με κατι τετοιες πρωτοβουλιες καθως με εκνευριζουν αφανταστα τα δρωμενα στην πατριδα της μιζας και της κομπινας. Ισως μετα απο μερικα χρονια να συμβιβαστω με τα γεγονοτα λογω ηλικιας ή παλι, αφου μπω και εγω στη μασα, να το βουλωσω το ρημαδι οπως ολοι οι "αδιαφθοροι"-μεχρι τη καταλληλη στιγμη-νεοελληνες 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή εσύ τί ακριβώς θα πρότεινες ? Τι περιμένεις που να σε ικανοποιεί ?
> Την οικονομία φάσματος εμείς την αναφέραμε, εμείς προτείναμε να απαγορεύεται η εμπορία και χρήση ενισχυτών, εμείς είπαμε για εταιρικά λινκ που βγαίνουν με το στανιό και κάνουν ζημιά στην μπάντα. 
> ...


Ο nvak καλά τα λέει, έτσι και αλλιώς την συζήτηση την κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ, δεν παίρνει την άδειά μας...
και ούτε χρειάζεται,
και ούτε ο "αέρας" είναι δικός μας... εφόσον παίζουν νομοταγώς όλα τα άλλα και πρώτα τα δικά μας...
το αν θα δεχθούμε εταιρικές συνδέσεις με ενδιαφέρει να αναλύσει σε ποιο επίπεδο ενδιαφέρει την ΕΕΤΤ ...  ::

----------


## smarag

> Που ξέρω αν το hosting σου δεν είναι με ογκοχρεωση δεδομένων;


Το hosting μου δέν έχει ογκοχρέωση και δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει κανένα hosting αυτή τι στιγμή στην αγορά με ογκοχρέωση.

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Που ξέρω αν το hosting σου δεν είναι με ογκοχρεωση δεδομένων; 
> 
> 
> Το hosting μου δέν έχει ογκοχρέωση και δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει κανένα hosting αυτή τι στιγμή στην αγορά με ογκοχρέωση.


'Οταν το επιχείρημα φτάνει να μιλάει για το πλέον απίθανο σενάριο τότε μάλλον είναι γενικευμένα λάθος... Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τι θα πεί εμπορική εκμετάλλευση με βάση τον ορισμό σου... 

Ότι γλυτώνεις κάτι που θα πλήρωνε η εταιρεία σου γιατι το περνάς μέσα απο το δίκτυο? Μα αυτό είναι ίδια χρήση... Στο σενάριο που περιγράφεις δεν φαίνεται που και ποιος πληρώνει για την παροχή της υπηρεσίας σύνδεσης με το δίκτυο... πραγμα που ευτυχως δεν υπάρχει...

@rg!

----------


## sotiris

*argi*, 
1./.κατά την άποψη σου τι είναι εμπορική χρήση του δικτύου? (απλά και επιγραμματικά)

2./. τι είναι το άμεσο και τι το έμμεσο κέρδος? (συνιστούν εμπορική χρήση εάν υπάρχει είτε το ένα , είτε το άλλο, είτε και τα δύο?)

3./. εάν είχα μια εταιρία που επεξεργάζετε σκατά (ΧΑΒΟΥΖΑ ΑΕ), η οποία είχε πολύ ίντερνετ, και εγώ έπερνα λίγο από αυτό και το έδινα στο δίκτυο, είναι η όχι εμπορικό? υπάρχει διαφορά εάν το δίνω μόνο στα μέλη του συλλόγου?

4./. εάν στην θέση της εταιρίας αυτής ήταν μια άλλη σχετική με τον χώρο του wifi ή της πληροφορικής γενικότερα (πχ το Πλαίσιο), υπάρχει διαφορά σε σχέση με την ΧΑΒΟΥΖΑ ΑΕ?

εάν μπορείς απλά και λιτά την άποψή σου, γιατί έχω αρχίσει και μπερδεύομαι...




[quote=Winner]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "nvak ":7d10f
> 
> Μας ρώτησαν ευθέως για το πώς βλέπουμε την διασύνδεση του δικτύου μας με εταιρείες....
> 
> 
> Εμείς έχουμε απαντήσει σε αυτό?



Ποιοί εμείς βρε Σωτήρη; 
Θα μας τρελάνεις στο τέλος.[/quote:7d10f]
Νομίζω πως είναι αυτονόητο ότι εάν σε ρωτάει κάτι η ΕΕΤΤ....εσύ να απαντάς, δεν καταλαβαίνω την ερώτησή σου.
και η απάντηση ήρθε ένα ποστ μετά



> Όχι δεν απαντήσαμε

----------


## Ifaistos

> Όχι δεν απαντήσαμε. Κάτι δεν είμαστε ακόμη έτοιμοι για κάτι τέτοιο, θα δούμε κλπ.
> Ούτως η άλλως έχουν ξανααναφερθεί όλα όσα έγραψα. Δεν είναι καινούργια.


Να κάνω μια ερώτηση.γιατί διαβάζω "διάφορα" ανάμεσα σε παραγράφους.
Στις συζητήσεις με την ΕΕΤΤ εκτός από τα μέλη του Δ.Σ ποιοι άλλοι από το AWMN συμμετχαν και με ποια ιδιότητα ?

----------


## acoul

Η ερώτηση θα ήταν καλύτερα να διατυπωθεί ως εξής: υπήρχαν μέλη του δικτύου του AWMN στη συνάντηση, που δεν συχνάζουν στο καφέ των Αμπελοκήπων; Ο dti πάντως αυτή την φορά δεν εκλυθεί να παρευρεθεί στη συνάντηση. Ποιός φταίει; μα φυσικά όλοι εμείς που αδιαφορούμε και δεν αναλαμβάνουμε ένα πιο ενεργό ρόλο σαν μέλη του συλλόγου που δημιουργήθηκε για να μας αντιπροσωπεύει ... !! Το επόμενο "λογικό" βήμα είναι η πιθανή κατάργηση των φόρα για να μπορεί να λειτουργεί το σύστημα χωρίς τον "θόρυβο". Όποιος θέλει να ενημερώνεται ας έρχεται στο καφέ των Αμπελοκήπων. 

Εκφράζω άποψη και προβληματισμό, δεν κατηγορώ προσωπικά κανένα !!! Στόχος η ενεργοποίηση και δραστηριοποίηση του κάθε πολίτη του AWMN !!

----------


## mbjp

> Δηλαδή εσύ τί ακριβώς θα πρότεινες ? Τι περιμένεις που να σε ικανοποιεί ?
> Την οικονομία φάσματος εμείς την αναφέραμε, εμείς προτείναμε να απαγορεύεται η εμπορία και χρήση ενισχυτών, εμείς είπαμε για εταιρικά λινκ που βγαίνουν με το στανιό και κάνουν ζημιά στην μπάντα. 
> Αυτοί μας ρώτησαν αν είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να δεχθούμε εταιρικές συνδέσεις για το καλό όλων και φυσικά της μπάντας.



καλημερα,

Μα τι αλλο, προασπιση με καθε τροπο του ερασιτεχνικου χαρακτηρα. Μακρια απο εταιρειες και $$ που θα διχασουν περισσοτερο. Εφοσον αποφασιστει κατι τετοιο (εταιρικες συνδεσεις) ας γινει απο το awmn και οχι μονο απο τα μελη του συλλογου (ή το καφε των αμπελοκηπων εαν προτιματε)

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτό το Thread μου θυμίζει το spotaki του Harry που έλεγε…. “Ακόμα Camay?”… “Του θανατα Camay”  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Πότε κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο;

Χρησιμοποιώ το δίκτυο όταν διακινώ δεδομένα πάνω από αυτό. Δεν έχει σημασία αν η μεταφορά γίνεται διαφανώς ή μέσω tunnel ή μέ συμπίεση ή κωδικοποίηση. Αρκέι να τα μεταφέρω.

Η διακίνηση δεδομένων υπολογίζεται στην τιμή των προιόντων;

Ας υποθέσουμε μια εταιρία που πουλάει VOIP υπηρεσίες. 

Η τιμή που χρεώνει την υπηρεσία κοστολογείται με βάση το κόστος διασύνδεσης με το δίκτυο τηλεφωνίας αλλά *και το κόστος διασύνδεσης με τον τελικό πελάτη*.

Στην περίπτωση χρησιμοποιησης του AWMN το κόστος διασύνδεσης με τον τελικό πελάτη δεν υπάρχει. Η εταιρία όμως το χρεώνει αφού η τιμή είναι η ίδια. Η χρεωση αυτή γίνεται καθαρό κέρδος για την εταιρία.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Όχι δεν απαντήσαμε. Κάτι δεν είμαστε ακόμη έτοιμοι για κάτι τέτοιο, θα δούμε κλπ.
> Ούτως η άλλως έχουν ξανααναφερθεί όλα όσα έγραψα. Δεν είναι καινούργια.
> 
> 
> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση.γιατί διαβάζω "διάφορα" ανάμεσα σε παραγράφους.
> Στις συζητήσεις με την ΕΕΤΤ εκτός από τα μέλη του Δ.Σ ποιοι άλλοι από το AWMN συμμετχαν και με ποια ιδιότητα ?


Από Φεβ/05 έχουν γίνει 3 συναντήσεις στην έδρα της ΕΕΤΤ όπου συμμετείχαν:
1. phronidis, ngia
2. dti,argi,nvak,ngia
3. argi,nvak,panste,ngia




> ..


Εσένα δε βλέπω συνέχεια στους Αμπελόκηπους ή είναι ο άλλος acoul εκεί?
μπα ... ο άλλος θα'ταν ..

----------


## acoul

Το να βγάζουν οι εταιρίες λεφτά δεν είναι κακό, δεν μπορούμε να γίνουμε όλοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι ... Το αν υπάρχουν όμως μονοπώλια που υπερχρεώνουν βασικά αγαθά φρενάροντας έτσι την όποια εξέλιξη είναι πράγματι κακό. Το δίκτυο του AWMN δημιουργήθηκε από την ανάγκη να υπάρχει μια εναλλακτική στους πορτιέρο του δικτύου στον τόπο μας. Είναι μια εναλλακτική πρόταση, που δουλεύει και δουλεύει καλά και το βασικό είναι ότι είναι ελεύθερη. Αν αύριο χαλάσει για τον όποιο λόγο, οι καταφερτζήδες και προκομμένοι ερασιτέχνες θα βρουν άλλους, νέους και καλύτερους τρόπους. Μην το κουράζουμε λοιπόν και ας έχουμε στο μυαλό μας το αγαθό της ελευθερίας. Τώρα άμα μπλέξουμε με την περιφρούρηση της ελευθερίας χάνουμε το βασικό σκοπό ... !!

----------


## smarag

> Η διακίνηση δεδομένων υπολογίζεται στην τιμή των προιόντων;


ΟΧΙ και τελιώνει εδώ αυτο το θέμα.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Από Φεβ/05 έχουν γίνει 3 συναντήσεις στην έδρα της ΕΕΤΤ όπου συμμετείχαν:
> 1. phronidis, ngia
> 2. dti,argi,nvak,ngia
> 3. argi,nvak,panste,ngia


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, αν μπορείς απάντησε μου και στο υπόλοιπο της ερώτησης
Εκτός από 2 μέλη του Δ.Σ οι υπόλοιποι με πια ιδιοτήτα παρεβρέθηκαν στις συναντήσεις ?

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Από Φεβ/05 έχουν γίνει 3 συναντήσεις στην έδρα της ΕΕΤΤ όπου συμμετείχαν:
> 1. phronidis, ngia
> 2. dti,argi,nvak,ngia
> 3. argi,nvak,panste,ngia
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, αν μπορείς απάντησε μου και στο υπόλοιπο της ερώτησης
> Εκτός από 2 μέλη του Δ.Σ οι υπόλοιποι με πια ιδιοτήτα παρεβρέθηκαν στις συναντήσεις ?


του μέλους

----------


## koem

> Στην περίπτωση χρησιμοποιησης του AWMN το κόστος διασύνδεσης με τον τελικό πελάτη δεν υπάρχει. Η εταιρία όμως το χρεώνει αφού η τιμή είναι η ίδια. Η χρεωση αυτή γίνεται καθαρό κέρδος για την εταιρία.


Τα χει σκάσει για τον wireless εξοπλισμό.  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...


Κρίμα, περίμενα ποιο σοβαρή και τεκμηριώμενη απάντηση, αλλά μάλλον περίμενα πολλά...  ::  

Δεν πειράζει, τουλάχιστον αρχίζουν και καταλαβαίνουν όλοι πως λειτουργεί το όλο...σύστημα των "χειροκροτητών".

Moderated by Vigor @ 11:14 Δευ 31 Ιουλ 2006
Αφαιρέθηκε προσβλητικό τμήμα του Post

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## argi

> Στην περίπτωση χρησιμοποιησης του AWMN το κόστος διασύνδεσης με τον τελικό πελάτη δεν υπάρχει. Η εταιρία όμως το χρεώνει αφού η τιμή είναι η ίδια. Η χρεωση αυτή γίνεται καθαρό κέρδος για την εταιρία.


Πάλι λάθος είσαι... αν θέλω voip απο την ΧΥΖ εταιρεία πληρώνω
α) ΟΤΕ για το DSLAM
b) ISP για την διασύνδεση με το internet
c) την ΧΥΖ για την υπηρεσία voip... 

Προσωπικά εγώ πάντως τα ίδια δίνω για τα τηλεφωνήματα μου είτε πάω απο το σπίτι είτε απο το γραφείο είτε απο την dsl του φίλου μου...

Για ξαναδέστο γιατί όσο πάει τόσο πιο ανίσχυρος φαίνεται ο συλλογισμός...

@rg!

----------


## MAuVE

moderated by RF @ 27-7-2006 1:16
Διεγράφη προκλητικό post

----------


## argi

> 1./.κατά την άποψη σου τι είναι εμπορική χρήση του δικτύου? (απλά και επιγραμματικά)


Εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του δικτύου είναι να χρεώνεις κάποιον για να έχει πρόσβαση στο ασύρματο δίκτυο. Από εκεί και πέρα μου είναι δύσκολο να πω τι είναι "εμπορική χρήση" γιατι δεν μπορώ και δεν θέλω να ξέρω τι χρήση γίνεται στο δίκτυο. Σίγουρα όμως το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο το να πείς ότι στο ένα άκρο υπάρχει κάποιος δυνητικός πελάτης και στο άλλο δυνητικός εμπορος... Ας πούμε η ΕΕΤΤ μας είπε ότι αν κάποιος μπαίνει στο ebay μέσα απο μοιραζόμενη dsl μέσα απο το awmn και κάνει αγορές, σίγουρα υπάρχει οικονομική συναλλαγή και ανταλαγή αξίας αλλά οχι εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του δικτύου...




> 2./. τι είναι το άμεσο και τι το έμμεσο κέρδος? (συνιστούν εμπορική χρήση εάν υπάρχει είτε το ένα , είτε το άλλο, είτε και τα δύο?)


Άμεσο κέρδος είναι να πληρώνεις κάποιον για να σου παρέχει κάποια υπηρεσία... έμμεσο κέρδος είναι όταν δεν είναι αμεσο (δεν πληρώνεις αλλά έχεις άλλα οφέλη, ή οφελη απο τρίτους κλπ...) Εν προκειμενο στο δίκτυο δεν έχω δει κανένα να έχει άμεσο κέρδος γιατί δεν έχω δει κανένα να πουλαει πρόσβαση...




> 3./. εάν είχα μια εταιρία που επεξεργάζετε σκατά (ΧΑΒΟΥΖΑ ΑΕ), η οποία είχε πολύ ίντερνετ, και εγώ έπερνα λίγο από αυτό και το έδινα στο δίκτυο, είναι η όχι εμπορικό? υπάρχει διαφορά εάν το δίνω μόνο στα μέλη του συλλόγου?
> 
> 4./. εάν στην θέση της εταιρίας αυτής ήταν μια άλλη σχετική με τον χώρο του wifi ή της πληροφορικής γενικότερα (πχ το Πλαίσιο), υπάρχει διαφορά σε σχέση με την ΧΑΒΟΥΖΑ ΑΕ?


Για την περίπτωση της ΧΑΒΟΥΖΑ ΑΕ, κατ εμέ (και κατα την ΕΕΤΤ όπως φάνηκε) δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να πάρεις internet. Η διαφορά μεταξύ γενικώς & συλλόγου είναι το θέμα της κλειστής ομάδας χρηστών που το έχουμε εξαντλήσει... Αν είναι το Πλαίσ1ο ή η Χαβ0υζα ΑΕ δεν έχει καμία διαφορά... Αρκεί βέβαια να μην το έπαιρνες παράνομα... 

Με βάση τα όσα άκουσα από την ΕΕΤΤ (προσοχή η εκφραση...για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις...) δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ακόμα και αν πλήρωνα για να παίρνω internet απο κάποιον isp υπό την προυπόθεση ότι δεν πληρώνω για το "καλώδιο" (στην περίπτωση μας το ασύρματο)... 

Νομίζω πιο ξεκάθαρα δεν γίνεται...

Τέλος να πω όπως έχω πει και πιο πάνω ότι ακόμα και έβλεπα εμπορική κίνηση (άμεσα ή έμμεσα) δεν θα εκανα τίποτα για την αποτρέψω ως κομβούχος... Θα με πείραζαν τα εξής
α) να χρεώνετε η πρόσβαση στο AWMN (πχ 10 ευρώ το μήνα για να είσαι πελάτης στην omni...)
β) Να ζητάει κάποιος τα ρέστα γιατί δεν μπορεί να κάνει την δουλειά του... αφού είναι γνωστό ότι τα πάντα ειναι best effort χωρίς εγγυησεις...

Ελπίζω να καταλαβες τι εννοώ... και βέβαια αυτή είναι η αποψη μου και όχι του Συλλόγου, ΔΣ, mods ή ότιδηποτε άλλο...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> ...


Καλά μη κλαίς κιόλας...
και ΄μεις περιμένουμε κοντά δύο χρόνια για την υποχρεώση σου για τα χρήματα από το αλφαβητάρι ...
::moderated by RF @ 27-7-2006 10:30 :: Διεγράφησαν προσβλητικοί χαρακτηρισμοί::

----------


## acoul

Η ιστορία μας έχει διδάξει αρκετές φορές ότι συνήθως όσοι ένθερμα και με φανατισμό προσπαθούν να προστατεύσουν ήθη, αξίες, θεσμούς, θρησκεία, έθνος κλπ είναι αρκετά χειρότεροι και επικίνδυνοι οι ίδιοι από όλα αυτά μαζί τα οποία θεωρούν εχθρικά, βλαβερά, καταστροφικά κλπ. προς το όμορφο σύστημα, κατά την κρίση τους, το οποίο και προσπαθούν να προστατέψουν και διασφαλίσουν.

Δεν χρειαζόμαστε προστάτες, ειδήμονες, νομοθέτες, αστυνόμους, όργανα επιβολής τάξης και ασφάλειας κλπ. τουλάχιστο όχι εδώ. Χρειαζόμαστε καλή διάθεση, καλούς τρόπους, ελευθερία, ομαδικό πνεύμα, συνεργασία και δημιουργικότητα !!




> Καλά μη κλαίς κιόλας...
> και ΄μεις περιμένουμε κοντά δύο χρόνια για την υποχρεώση σου για τα χρήματα από το αλφαβητάρι ...
> ::moderated by RF @ 27-7-2006 10:31 :: Διεγράφη αναφορά σε moderated post::


με πιάνει ένα σφίξιμο όταν διαβάζω πράματα σαν το παραπάνω, όσο δίκιο και αν έχουν είναι ατυχή αν όχι άκομψα, σίγουρα δεν τιμούν αλλά ούτε εκφράζουν την προσπάθειά μας ... εσάς;

----------


## RF

Τα μαθήματα Ιατρικής συνεχίζονται εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=296990

----------


## NetTraptor

Συνήθως οι παραπάνω προσπαθούν (Δεν λέω ότι είναι τέλειοι) να προστατεύσουν τα έσοδα /έξοδα του ταμείου, το ταμείο υλικού και την αξιοπρέπεια του συλλόγου απέναντι στον έξω κόσμο… Για τον μέσα κόσμο δεν μιλάμε… 10αδες φορές έχουν βγει έξω από τα ρούχα τους χάρης σε εμάς…

Ίσως αν τους αφήναμε λίγο περισσότερο χρόνο να ασχοληθούν και να οργανώσουν, παρά να ασχολούνται με παιδάκια( ποίος έβρισε ποιον, ποιος τσίμπησε ποιον… μπιιιιζζζ, κρυφτό και μαλαγανιά…) , θα ήταν λέω… απλά λέω… καλύτερα…

----------


## Acinonyx

> Για ξαναδέστο γιατί όσο πάει τόσο πιο ανίσχυρος φαίνεται ο συλλογισμός...


Το εξήγησα ήδη 2 φορές. Και η εταιρία πληρώνει τον OTE της ο οποίος υπολογίζεται στην τελική κοστολόγηση του VOIP.

Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι παραπάνω..

----------


## acoul

> θα ήταν λέω… απλά λέω… καλύτερα…


Μην μου πεις ότι κρύβεις και εσύ ένα μικρό και ντροπαλό ποιητή μέσα σου ...  ::  

AWMN: ένα δίκτυο με προβληματισμούς, ανησυχίες και ... ποιητές !!!

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Για ξαναδέστο γιατί όσο πάει τόσο πιο ανίσχυρος φαίνεται ο συλλογισμός...
> 
> 
> Το εξήγησα ήδη 2 φορές. Και η εταιρία πληρώνει τον OTE της ο οποίος υπολογίζεται στην τελική κοστολόγηση του VOIP.
> 
> Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι παραπάνω..


Δυστυχώς δεν θέλουν να το καταλάβουν ότι με έναν δικηγόρο αυτό είναι κερδισμένο για όποιον το διεκδικήσει και χαμένο για όποιον το υποστηρίζει ότι δεν είναι εμπορική εκμετάλευση...

απλά βασίζονται στα λεγόμενα της ΕΕΤΤ.

μπορούμε αυτά που λέει ότι "άκουσε" ο Αργύρης να τα έχουμε εγράφως απο ΕΕΤΤ? τι θεωρούν και τι όχι εμπορική εκμετάλευση? αν ναι, παρακαλώ θέλω μια εικόνα αντίγραφο να δημοσιευτεί εδώ...  ::   ::

----------


## baskin

Τελικά υπάρχουν διάφορες απόψεις για το τι είναι εμπορική εκμετάλευση και είναι όλες σεβαστές μέχρι να διευκρινιστεί πλήρως από την ΕΕΤΤ. Αυτό που με τρόμαξε όμως είναι η αναφορά σε δικηγόρους. Είναι σίγουρο ότι εάν φτάσει το θέμα σε τέτοιο επίπεδο θα οδηγηθούμε στο να χρεώνεται επιπρόσθετα (όπως υποστηρίζουν πολλοί ISP στις ΗΠΑ) και η διέλευση προς συγκεκριμένο προορισμό π.χ. Google.

Αν θέλουμε να τους δώσουμε εύνασμα για κάτι τέτοιο τότε είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας.

Για μένα έχει χαθεί το ουσιώδες ερώτημα (που έθεσα σε άλλο post αλλά δεν του δόθηκε σημασία) από το οποίο προκύπτει σαν επακόλουθο η ερμηνεία της εμπορικής εκμετάλευσης.

Δηλαδή, θέλουν τα community networks να ανοίξουν στην κοινωνία και αν ναι με ποιο τρόπο;

Αυτό το άνοιγμα προϋποθέτει και διευκρίνηση οποιουδήποτε μελανού σημείου (π.χ. έννοια της εμπορικής εκμετάλευσης) και πλαίσιο λειτουργίας σαφώς οριοθετημένο.

Αν δεν θέλουν όμως θα πρέπει να μην λέγονται community networks ή ελεύθερα ασύρματα δίκτυα αλλά να μετονομαστούν σε wireless expert users groups. Τότε δεν χωράει καμία αμφισβήτηση και ο καθένας είναι ενήμερος για το τι συμβαίνει και παίρνει τις αποφάσεις του.

Η προσωπική μου πρόταση είναι ότι αυτό το θέμα πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει και η απάντηση για την εμπορική εκμετάλευση θα έρθει μόνη της.

Θέλουν λοιπόν τα ερασιτεχνικά ασύρματα δίκτυα να μετατραπούν σε community networks (γιατί αυτή την στιγμή δεν είναι), και πως θα γίνει αυτό με διαφάνεια και χωρίς όφελος συγκεκριμένων ομάδων.

----------


## acoul

Στην εποχή που διανύουμε, πάσχουμε από έργα. Όσες συζητήσεις και να γίνονται σε στρογγυλά τραπέζια ή ευρύχωρες γωνιές του κυβερνοχώρου, το παραπάνω πρόβλημα δεν αντιμετωπίζεται.

Η διαφορά του AWMN είναι ότι προχώρησε σε υλοποίηση και αποτέλεσμα χωρίς καν σχεδιασμό και πολλές πολλές κουβέντες. Δούλεψε και δουλεύει πολύ καλά, αυτό μάζεψε σιγά σιγά και πολλούς σοφούς που ανησυχούν έντονα για την πορεία και εξέλιξή του, αλλά που ευτυχώς μέχρι στιγμής αδυνατούν να το επηρεάσουν ... !!

Το πράμα πάει από μόνο του και πάει καλά !! Enjoy

----------


## nvak

> θέλουν τα community networks να ανοίξουν στην κοινωνία και αν ναι με ποιο τρόπο;
> 
> Αυτό το άνοιγμα προϋποθέτει και διευκρίνηση οποιουδήποτε μελανού σημείου (π.χ. έννοια της εμπορικής εκμετάλευσης) και πλαίσιο λειτουργίας σαφώς οριοθετημένο.


Η απάντηση είναι ότι είναι ήδη ανοικτά  ::  

Πλαίσια λειτουργίας σαφώς οριοθετημένα σε ένα ελεύθερο δίκτυο δεν υπάρχουν. 
Ο μόνος κανόνας που σήμερα υπακούουμε είναι αυτός της καλής γειτονίας και συνεργασίας με το next hop. Τα άλλα έρχονται μόνα τους.
Συζητήθηκε με την ΕΕΤΤ η επίσημη θέσπιση κάποιων κανονιστικών διατάξεων, με σκοπό την ενίσχυση του ρόλου των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων. 
Μάς ζήτησαν κάποια στοιχεία και αυτό είναι όλο, απο επίσημης πλευράς, μέχρι στιγμής,.

----------


## sotiris

lambrosk +++

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> ...


Επειδή το έχουμε κουράσει παρα πολύ εγώ λέω το εξής... 

Στην παρούσα φάση δεν έχουμε κανένα τρόπο να αποδείξουμε ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο ... Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να αποδείξω εγώ τι δεν είναι εμπορική εκμετάλλευση και να φέρω και εγγράφως τι είπε η ΕΕΤΤ...

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να επωμιστώ το βάρος της νομικής απόδειξης... Η κατάσταση είναι όπως είναι ... στο τέλος τέλος εχω την αίσθηση ότι κάποιοι τρέχουν συνέχεια για να καλύψουν την ΧΥΖ κάποιων...

*Όποιος ανησυχεί τόσο πολύ λοιπόν ας προκαλέσει την λύση της κατάστασης... Θές να μάθεις τι είναι εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του δικτύου... Στείλε γράμμα στην ΕΕΤΤ... βάλε και ένα δικηγόρο και πήγαινε να αποδείξεις εσυ ο ΧΥΖ ότι γίνεται εμπορική εκμετάλλευση... Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το βάρος της αποδειξης πρέπει να πεφτει σε αυτόν που "κατηγορείται" και όχι σε αυτόν που "κατηγορεί"*

Η μάλλον καταλαβαίνω... γιατί είναι πολύ εύκολο και οικονομικό να βάλεις τους άλλους να τρέχουν να αποδείξουν αυτό που δεν θες εσύ αλλά πολύ ακριβό και δύσκολο να αποδείξεις ότι νομικά είναι λάθος... 

Για μένα λοιπόν θέμα εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης δεν υπάρχει μέχρι που κάποιος να το θέσει επίσημα και με νομικά μέσα... όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι ατελείωτες συζητήσεις...

Στο κάτω κάτω γιατί να πρέπει να βάλω εγώ λόγια στο στόμα της ΕΕΤΤ*... ας ρωτήσει αυτός που τον ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ και η ΕΕΤΤ είναι υποχρεωμένη να απαντήσει...* 

Αρκετά με τα πυροτεχνήματα...* Όποιος θέλει να μάθει ας έχει και τα κότσια να κάνει τις απειλές του πράξη...* Να δω όμως ποιος δικηγόρος θα αναλάβει να μπεί στην μέση... Μέχρι τότε θα γελάω ... με όποιον νομίζει ότι θα μιλάει για δικηγόρο και θα φοβόμαστε...

@rg!

----------


## NetTraptor

ΑκοooOooμα CaMay?  ::

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Όπως είχα πει και αλλού η ίδια η ΕΕΤΤ μας είπε ξεκάθαρα στην πρώτη συνάντηση ότι εφοσον δεν πληρώνεις για να συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο ΔΕΝ υπάρχει θέμα εμπορευματοποιησης... Το τι κάνεις απο την στιγμή που συνδεεσαι στο δίκτυο ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ... δεν μπορέι να ελεγχθεί ούτε και κανενας έχει την ευθύνη... Όποιος θέλει να δημιουργήσει εντυπώσεις ας βασίσει αλλού τα επιχειρήματα του...
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> Τό δίκτυο εκπροσωπείται απο τον σύλλογο. (μήν την ξεχειλώσουν μερικοί την πρόταση)
> *Ο σύλλογος ας φροντίσει να τα πάρει αυτά που ονοματίζεις γραπτά (από την ανεξάρτητη αρχή του κράτους) για να μήν υπάρχουν περιθώρια δημιουργίας εντυπώσεων.-.*....


Αρκετές σελίδες αρ)γότερα....
Εχουμε σαν δεδομένα την αδυναμία ελένχου, καί την ασάφεια στο νομικό πλαίσιο. *Τα λογια δεν είναι νομικό καθεστώς!
*
Σελίδες του διαδικτύου που μας περνάγανε στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της εταιρείας (κυρίως για έλενχο αποθεματικού καί on line reservations) τις έχω σαν παράδειγμα. Πιστεύω ότι πλεονάζει να αναφέρω διαδικτυακό τόπο.

Ας αφουγκραστούνε τα παιδιά, ΔΣ καί μέλη που συμμετείχαν στις επαφές, τι είναι αυτό που προβληματίζει! Αποδεχόμασε απο την μία τον φόβο, λόγω άγνοιας, του γείτονα για τις κεραίες μας στην ταράτσα, δεν θέλουμε όμως να δούμε την άγνοια που φέρνει άλλες 12 σελίδες thread έντασης στο forum για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. 

Δεν φταίμε απο ένα σημείο καί μετά που δεν μπορούνε να ασχολήθούν τα παιδιά με άλλα πράγματα πέρα απο το κοντό καί το μακρύ του καθενός!
Δεν φταίμε που το κομμάτι εμπιστοσύνη φθίνει (ο winner σήμερα έκανε αναφορά σε backstages)!

To πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο "χρήστος ο μανάβης" (απο το Post του baskin) το πρόβλημα είναι κάτι ιδέες για μηνιαία χρέωση some,- €/μήνα για το πέρασμα πάνω απο τις γραμμές του awmn (Ok! Ok! το έχω διαβάσει το thread  ::  ), οι ιδέες για something% discount cause awmn in the middle, καί μερικές ακόμη!

Με προβληματίζει το άκουσμα του lambrosk για επιλεκτική δρομολόγηση!
Αντίκειται μεν στους κανόνες του δικτύου αλλά...... πως το είπαμε? backstage?
Δεν παίρνεις λογαριασμό δεν δίνεις λογαριασμό?
Πώς το είπαμε?
Αναρχο?

Ας αφήσει ο dti ton smarag να περνάει ελεύθερα, αφού ο smarag αποσύρει την υπογραφή του καί διακόψει το Mirror του site του στο awmn, ας ακυρώσει ο argi την άνευ όρων παράδοση του δικτύου(έτσι όπως το καταλαβαίνω απο το post του).... καί πρίν πάρουν φωτιά τα πληκτρολόγια... όλα αυτά μέχρι τα παιδιά να πάρουν επίσημη απάντηση απο την "μαμά"!!

Είπε η "μαμά" Ok?
Ξέρουμε τι είπατε στην "μαμά" καί είπε Ok?
Ok! λοιπόν δεν ειναι εμπορική εφαρμογή είναι ιδία χρήση ..... τέρμα οι κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού καί κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του!

Καί..... καλορίζικο το καινούργιο εργαλείο στον σύλλογο!!
(μήν πατάω πάλι το reply καί μεγαλώνει o counter στα post
 ::   ::  )

Edit: 1. μέχρι να το γράψω είχαν γραφεί μερικά ακόμη σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο!
2. Αργύρη θεωρώ ότι απο την στιγμή που ανέλαβες την ευθύνη της εκπροσώπησης μαζί με κάποια άλλα μέλη να συμπαρίστασαι στις συναντήσεις με την ΕΕΤΤ καλά θα ειναι να φέρεις σε πέρας μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους των συναντήσεων το θέμα. Δεν είναι σωστό να πάρουμε 1000+ άτομα (λέμε τώρα) τηλέφωνο ρωτώντας το ίδιο πράγμα!

----------


## NetTraptor

Και εδώ έρχονται πάλι όλοι … πιάνουν αυτά που είπε καλώς ο Γιάννης και τα στύβουν τα γυρίζουν τα διαστρεβλώνουν τα χρωματίζουν και τα ξαναμαναεπαναλαμβάνουν … άλλος πλήρως και άλλος με αποσπάσματα

ΜΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ….

Όταν έχει κάποιος πρόβλημα δεν έχει στα χέρια του τίποτα… ουσιαστικό… όχι γιατί φταίει ο σύλλογος το ΔΣ ο ΟΗΕ ή το ΝΑΤΟ αλλά επειδή κανείς δεν αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες του. 

Ο argi έχει δίκιο διότι κανείς δεν κάνει κάτι για να αποδείξει κάτι παρά μόνο μας φλομώνει εδώ στο forum ενώ ο Γιάννης δίνει μια διάσταση του τι είναι, τι ήταν, τι μπορεί να γίνει… και τι ίσως θα έπρεπε να γίνει

Όλοι δίκιο έχουμε και όλοι άδικο… Όλοι ειδικοί και όλοι ερασιτέχνες…

PS Γιάννη άσε κάτω το σαπούνι…γιατί τούτοι εδώ θα CaMay για πολλές μέρες ακόμα και θα φάμε καμιά κούτα από δαύτο…  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ygk

> .....
> PS Γιάννη άσε κάτω το σαπούνι…γιατί τούτοι εδώ θα CaMay για πολλές μέρες ακόμα και θα φάμε καμιά κούτα από δαύτο…


Μην το λές σε μένα, πέσ' το στον Νικήτα που βγήκε σε αυτό το thread να γράψει.... τι????

Ας βγεί ο Νικήτας καί ας παγώσει την κατάσταση αιτούμενος μια πίστωση χρόνου, αφού ακούσει τους προβληματισμούς, νά έρθει σε συννενόηση με την ΕΕΤΤ! 
Χωρίς να έχω την πρόθεση να κινδυνολογήσω, ο "κατήγορος" με τον "κατηγορούμενο" εννίοτε αλλάζουν ρόλους! Sweet F_ou_cking Life!!

----------


## Ifaistos

> Μην το λές σε μένα, πέσ' το στον Νικήτα που βγήκε σε αυτό το thread να γράψει.... τι????


Τώρα τελευταία είναι της μόδας οι...συνταγές και η συνταγογράφηση αντί απαντήσεων.
Ουσιαστικές απαντήσεις Γιάννη μην περιμένεις μέχρι τη μέρα που θα αναγκαστούν (από όσο φαίνεται) να δώσουν.
Όσο για το παρασκήνιο... γνωστά εδώ και καιρό.

----------


## lambrosk

Αργύρη δεν είπα να βγάλεις εσύ το φίδι απο την τρύπα,
ίσα ίσα που φαίνεται απαντώντας σου ότι αιτούμαι αυτήν την διαδικασία να την κάνει το ΔΣ.



> Δυστυχώς δεν θέλουν να το καταλάβουν ότι με έναν δικηγόρο αυτό είναι κερδισμένο για όποιον το διεκδικήσει και χαμένο για όποιον το υποστηρίζει ότι δεν είναι εμπορική εκμετάλευση...
> 
> απλά βασίζονται στα λεγόμενα της ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> μπορούμε αυτά που λέει ότι "άκουσε" ο Αργύρης να τα έχουμε εγράφως απο ΕΕΤΤ? τι θεωρούν και τι όχι εμπορική εκμετάλευση? αν ναι, παρακαλώ θέλω μια εικόνα αντίγραφο να δημοσιευτεί εδώ...


*για αυτές τις διαδικασίες φτιαξαμε σύλλογο , για να έχουμε νομικό πρόσωπο και υπόσταση...*



> Η μάλλον καταλαβαίνω... γιατί είναι πολύ εύκολο και οικονομικό να βάλεις τους άλλους να τρέχουν να αποδείξουν αυτό που δεν θες εσύ αλλά πολύ ακριβό και δύσκολο να αποδείξεις ότι νομικά είναι λάθος...
> 
> Για μένα λοιπόν θέμα εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης δεν υπάρχει μέχρι που κάποιος να το θέσει επίσημα και με νομικά μέσα... όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι ατελείωτες συζητήσεις...
> 
> Στο κάτω κάτω γιατί να πρέπει να βάλω εγώ λόγια στο στόμα της ΕΕΤΤ... *ας ρωτήσει αυτός που τον ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ και η ΕΕΤΤ είναι υποχρεωμένη να απαντήσει...*
> 
> Αρκετά με τα πυροτεχνήματα... *Όποιος θέλει να μάθει ας έχει και τα κότσια να κάνει τις απειλές του πράξη...* Να δω όμως ποιος δικηγόρος θα αναλάβει να μπεί στην μέση... Μέχρι τότε θα γελάω ... με όποιον νομίζει ότι θα μιλάει για δικηγόρο και θα φοβόμαστε...


και πρέπει να τα πούμε απο κοντά μιας και δεν έχεις καταλάβει γιατί τα λέω όλα αυτά , ντε και καλά νομίζεις ότι έχω συμφέρον? και με τα bold αν φωτογραφίζεις εμένα ή κάποιον άλλον διαμέσου εμένα , τότε έχεις πέσει πολύ έξω...  ::   ::  

και κάτι άλλο,
όταν μιλάμε και λέμε πράγματα που μας υποσχεθήκαν ή συμφωνήσαμε,
για να τα ζητήσουμε κάποια στιγμή ,
θα πρέπει έστω να τα έχουμε κάπου σημειωμένα...
οτιδήποτε μη σημειωμένο , είναι σαν να μην έχει ειπωθεί ποτέ...
 ::   ::

----------


## argi

Λυπάμαι αλλά αν δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τι είπε ο οποιοσδήποτε, με ποιον τρόπο, γιατί και πότε τα βάζει (ή δεν τα βάζει) σε ένα χαρτί κλπ κλπ... τότε μάλλον είμαστε ακατάλληλοι για συζητήσεις, πόσο μάλλον για διαπραγματευσεις... 

Εκτός αν πιστευεται (προσοχή στο -αι) ότι μπορεί κανείς να πάει χτυπώντας χέρια και απειλώντας ότι θα κρατήσει την αναπνοή του μέχρι να σκάσει... 

Προσωπικά όχι μόνο δεν βλέπω λόγο να μπει το ΔΣ στην διαδικασία να αποσαφηνίσει αυτό που δεν ενδιαφερει κανένα αλλά θα το κατέκρινα αν "εβαζε τα χέρια του, και έβγαζε τα μάτια του" ασχολούμενος με ένα θέμα που δεν υπάρχει ούτε λύση, ούτε πρόβλημα... απλά επειδή κάποιος τρώγεται με τα ρούχα του και έχει όρεξη να ζητάει απο άλλους να τρέξουν....

@rg!

----------


## Ygk

> ....ούτε λύση, ούτε πρόβλημα...


Παραπέμπω στην παρουσίαση του twmn στον τοπικό τύπο καί δηλώνω σκεπτικός σχετικά με το quoted!

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> ....ούτε λύση, ούτε πρόβλημα...
> 
> 
> Παραπέμπω στην παρουσίαση του twmn στον τοπικό τύπο καί δηλώνω σκεπτικός σχετικά με το quoted!


Πρέπει να έχω χάσει πάρα πολλά έπεισόδια  ::  ... Ποια παρουσίαση του twmn σε ποιον τοπικό τύπο, πότε και με ΄τι θέμα?


@rg!

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ygk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> ...


  ::  
Σαν να μην έχεις άδικο!

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

----------


## lambrosk

> Λυπάμαι αλλά αν δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τι είπε ο οποιοσδήποτε, με ποιον τρόπο, γιατί και πότε τα βάζει (ή δεν τα βάζει) σε ένα χαρτί κλπ κλπ... τότε μάλλον είμαστε ακατάλληλοι για συζητήσεις, πόσο μάλλον για διαπραγματευσεις... 
> 
> Εκτός αν πιστευεται (προσοχή στο -αι) ότι μπορεί κανείς να πάει χτυπώντας χέρια και απειλώντας ότι θα κρατήσει την αναπνοή του μέχρι να σκάσει... 
> 
> Προσωπικά όχι μόνο δεν βλέπω λόγο *να μπει το ΔΣ στην διαδικασία να αποσαφηνίσει αυτό που δεν ενδιαφερει κανένα αλλά θα το κατέκρινα αν "εβαζε τα χέρια του, και έβγαζε τα μάτια του" ασχολούμενος με ένα θέμα που δεν υπάρχει ούτε λύση, ούτε πρόβλημα...* απλά επειδή κάποιος τρώγεται με τα ρούχα του και έχει όρεξη να ζητάει απο άλλους να τρέξουν....
> 
> @rg!


Σεβαστή αλλά δεν παύει να είναι μια προσωπική άποψη...
 ::

----------


## argi

> Σαν να μην έχεις άδικο!
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=


OK... τώρα κατάλαβα σε τι αναφέρεσαι...

Αλλά πάλι για τις ανακρίβειες που γράφτηκαν στη Θεσσαλονική από κάποιον προφανώς "ξώφαλτσο" δημοσιογράφο εσύ τις βλέπεις σαν μέρος ενός "ευρύτερου σχεδίου"? 

@rg!

----------


## ngia

> Μην το λές σε μένα, πέσ' το στον Νικήτα που βγήκε σε αυτό το thread να γράψει.... τι????
> 
> Ας βγεί ο Νικήτας καί ας παγώσει την κατάσταση αιτούμενος μια πίστωση χρόνου, αφού ακούσει τους προβληματισμούς, νά έρθει σε συννενόηση με την ΕΕΤΤ!


Δεν έχω να παγώσω κάτι. (σε ένα thread που ξεκίνησε σαν εμπορική εκμετάλλευση δικτύου για μία υπογραφή σε φορουμ και δεν βγάζω άκρη πια τι λέει)
Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει απαντήσει ήδη ότι ιδία χρήση είναι η μη εμπορική χρήση και εμπορική χρήση είναι να βγάζεις χρήματα άμεσα και θεωρούμε ότι μας καλύπτει και ότι θέμα εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης δικτύου δεν υπάρχει.

Γραπτή απάντηση με τη μορφή που ζήτησε ο Λάμπρος δεν πρόκειται να έχουμε, ούτε πρόκειται να χαλάσουμε το χρόνο της εεττ ανασκαλεύοντας θέματα που έχουμε ήδη συζητήσει και ξεκαθαρίσει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Eγώ δε καταλαβαίνω το λόγο που πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε την ΕΕΤΤ να μας πει τον ορισμό της εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης.

Και να μας πει ότι κάτι ΔΕΝ είναι, είναι δυνατόν να μας πείσει αν όλοι μας αισθανομαστε ότι ΕΙΝΑΙ;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει απαντήσει ήδη ότι ιδία χρήση είναι η μη εμπορική χρήση και εμπορική χρήση είναι να βγάζεις χρήματα άμεσα και θεωρούμε ότι μας καλύπτει και ότι θέμα εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης δικτύου δεν υπάρχει.


Ωραία...

Η ΕΕΤΤ απάντησε έτσι. Εμείς ως κοινότητα δεχόμαστε να εκμεταλλεύονται εμπορικά το δίκτυο;

Η ΕΕΤΤ λέει επίσης και ότι τα 20dbm EIRP είναι νόμιμα. Αλλά εμείς ως κοινότητα έχουμε πιό αυστηρούς κανόνες και εκπέμπουμε με την ελάχιστη δυνατή ισχύ και όχι σώνει και καλα με 20dbm.

----------


## ngia

Δεκτό Bill σαν προβληματισμός, από αυτή την πλευρά .. αν αποφασίσουμε σε ένα πλαίσιο λειτουργίας τέτοιο ...
τραβηγμένο κατά την άποψη μου και ανεδαφικό ... 
έτσι πρέπει να απαγορεύουμε και το ebay πάνω από το ασύρματο και να αφήνουμε μόνο τα pings να περνάνε.

----------


## nvak

> Η ΕΕΤΤ απάντησε έτσι. Εμείς ως κοινότητα δεχόμαστε να εκμεταλλεύονται εμπορικά το δίκτυο;
> 
> Η ΕΕΤΤ λέει επίσης και ότι τα 20dbm EIRP είναι νόμιμα. Αλλά εμείς ως κοινότητα έχουμε πιό αυστηρούς κανόνες και εκπέμπουμε με την ελάχιστη δυνατή ισχύ και όχι σώνει και καλα με 20dbm.


Συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν μας προστατεύει μετά την απελευθέρωση. 
Ίσως κάποια στιγμή βγάλει κάτι που να μας αφορά πιό ειδικό, αλλά σήμερα υπάρχει αρκετή ελευθερία. Περισσότερη απο όση χρειάζεται για να είναι ασφαλές το δίκτυο απο κάθε πλευρά.

Απο την άλλη δεν έχουμε αναπτύξει δομές αυτοοργάνωσης και αυτοπειθαρχίας, με αποτέλεσμα να κινδυνεύουμε ακόμη και απο τον κακό εαυτό μας.
Με λύπη βλέπω ιδρυτικά μέλλη του δικτύου να παραβιάζουν απλούς κανόνες, βάζοντας φίλτρα, ενώ τα νέα μέλη να κρατούν υποδειγματική συμπεριφορά!!

Αυτό είναι και ο πιό ανασταλτικός παράγοντας στο να θεσπίσουμε νέους κανόνες. Ακόμη και ο χρόνος που θα σπαταλήσουμε για να τους σκεφτούμε χαμένος είναι  ::

----------


## argi

> Eγώ δε καταλαβαίνω το λόγο που πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε την ΕΕΤΤ να μας πει τον ορισμό της εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης.
> 
> Και να μας πει ότι κάτι ΔΕΝ είναι, είναι δυνατόν να μας πείσει αν *όλοι* μας αισθανομαστε ότι ΕΙΝΑΙ;


Ολοί???

Επίκινδυνη γενικευση... Πόσους ρώτησες? Εμένα πάντως δεν με ρώτησες σίγουρα γιατί ΔΕΝ αισθάνομαι ότι είναι... ούτε ο smarag (με τον τρόπο που έγινε) , ούτε το ebay, ούτε το icall, oύτε σχέση μας με την altec...

Εμπορική εκμετάλλευση θα ήταν να παίρνεις λεφτά για να συνδέσεεις κάποιον στο δίκτυο... Αυτό είναι ένας στενός ορισμός ο οποίος όμως δεν επιδέχεται παρερμηνείας... Με βάση την δική σου λογική αν εγώ έκανα μια δουλεια χρησιμοποιώντας τις γνώσεις που αποκομισα απο το δικτυο και την ενασχοληση μου με αυτό, πάλι δεν θα ήταν εμπορική εκμετάλλευση??? 

Το αν κάποιος έχει μαγαζί και είναι και στο awmn, αν κάποιος βγάζει λεφτά που σχετίζονται με κάποιο τρόπο με το δίκτυο, αν μου αρέσει ή όχι, αν ζηλευω ή όχι , αν τσαντίζομαι που κάποιος άλλος έχει καλύτερη θεα απο εμένα, αν ...αν... αν... ΔΕΝ έχει σχέση... 

@rg!

----------


## Acinonyx

> έτσι πρέπει να απαγορεύουμε και το ebay πάνω από το ασύρματο και να αφήνουμε μόνο τα pings να περνάνε.


Όχι, δε χρειάζεται να "απαγορευσουμε" το ebay.

Το ebay (πωλητής) δεν γνωρίζει ότι η συναλλαγή γίνεται πάνω από το AWMN και αυτό αποκλειει να έχει προθεση να το εκμεταλλευτεί εμπορικά. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις DSL που μπορεί να μοιράζονται 5-6 άτομα πάνω από το AWMN. Εφόσον ο διαμοιρασμός γίνεται εν αγνοια του ISP δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει προθεση να εκμεταλλευτεί εμπορικά το δίκτυο.

Επίσης ο χρήστης του AWMN που πραγματοποιεί την συναλλαγή με το ebay ή με τον ISP, δε θεωρείται ότι το εκμεταλλευεται εμπορικά αφού βρίσκεται στο άκρο του "αγοραστή" της συναλλαγής. Η ενέργεια τότε χαρακτηρίζεται σαν διευκόλυνση που παρέχει το δίκτυο στον χρήστη του.

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ygk
> 
> Μην το λές σε μένα, πέσ' το στον Νικήτα που βγήκε σε αυτό το thread να γράψει.... τι????
> 
> Ας βγεί ο Νικήτας καί ας παγώσει την κατάσταση αιτούμενος μια πίστωση χρόνου, αφού ακούσει τους προβληματισμούς, νά έρθει σε συννενόηση με την ΕΕΤΤ!
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω να παγώσω κάτι. (σε ένα thread που ξεκίνησε σαν εμπορική εκμετάλλευση δικτύου για μία υπογραφή σε φορουμ και δεν βγάζω άκρη πια τι λέει)
> Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει απαντήσει ήδη ότι ιδία χρήση είναι η μη εμπορική χρήση και εμπορική χρήση είναι να βγάζεις χρήματα άμεσα και θεωρούμε ότι μας καλύπτει και ότι θέμα εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης δικτύου δεν υπάρχει.
> ...


Εδώ που φτάσαμε? Να κόβει ο ένας τον άλλον?
Τελικά απ' ότι διαβάζω δεν το έκανες εσύ (one man ΔΣ), το έκανε o dti.
Δεν έγινε spare ο χρόνος της ΕΕΤΤ, καί τα credits πάνε αλλού....




> Eγώ δε καταλαβαίνω το λόγο που πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε την ΕΕΤΤ να μας πει τον ορισμό της εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης....


Οταν πιά η εμπιστοσύνη κλονίζεται, ο λόγος είναι προφανής!




> ......
> Και να μας πει ότι κάτι ΔΕΝ είναι, είναι δυνατόν να μας πείσει αν όλοι μας αισθανομαστε ότι ΕΙΝΑΙ;


Για το εγκεφαλικό του κομμάτι είναι ο καθένας μας υπόλογος απέναντι στον εαυτό του... Μού θύμισες τον γείτονά μου που μου λέει ότι καί το πιστολάκι του σεσουάρ έχει ραδιενεργή ακτινοβολία.... ε! δέν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι αυτόν!!!




> Ωραία...


... καί με ωραίες καμπύλες  ::   ::  (για να σπάει ο πάγος!)




> Εμείς ως κοινότητα δεχόμαστε να εκμεταλλεύονται εμπορικά το δίκτυο;.....


Προσωπικά θα σου πώ όχι!
Ο argi παίρνει την χαρά του είτε τον χρησιμοποιούν είτε όχι!
Εσύ τι λές?
Ας ξεκινήσουμε έτσι καί όταν γίνουμε *Κ*οινότητα τα ξαναλέμε!




> ....
> Η ΕΕΤΤ λέει επίσης και ότι τα 20dbm EIRP είναι νόμιμα. Αλλά εμείς ως κοινότητα έχουμε πιό αυστηρούς κανόνες και εκπέμπουμε με την ελάχιστη δυνατή ισχύ και όχι σώνει και καλα με 20dbm.


Στήν εκπομπή σου έχει θέσει όριο!
Στο τί εφαρμογές θα τρέξεις όμως ? χμμμμ......
Εδώ ερχόμαστε να πούμε: Υπάρχει ασάφεια.... cut the games γιατί ο παιδότοπος μπορεί να έχει μπανανόφλουδες!




> ........ Με βάση την δική σου λογική αν εγώ έκανα μια δουλεια χρησιμοποιώντας τις γνώσεις που αποκομισα απο το δικτυο και την ενασχοληση μου με αυτό, πάλι δεν θα ήταν εμπορική εκμετάλλευση??? 
> 
> .....


Δέν κατάλαβα από που το έχεις συμπεράνει αυτό, γι αυτό καί το σχολιάζω έτσι:
Δηλαδή η γνώση που αποκόμισες απο την σχολή σου καί απο αυτήν βιοπορίζεσαι, είναι εμπορική εκμετάλευση του ιδρύματος? ή το διάβασα πάλι λάθος???




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> έτσι πρέπει να απαγορεύουμε και το ebay πάνω από το ασύρματο και να αφήνουμε μόνο τα pings να περνάνε.
> 
> 
> Όχι, δε χρειάζεται να "απαγορευσουμε" το ebay.
> 
> Το ebay (πωλητής) δεν γνωρίζει ότι η συναλλαγή γίνεται πάνω από το AWMN και αυτό αποκλειει να έχει προθεση να το εκμεταλλευτεί εμπορικά. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις DSL που μπορεί να μοιράζονται 5-6 άτομα πάνω από το AWMN. Εφόσον ο διαμοιρασμός γίνεται εν αγνοια του ISP δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει προθεση να εκμεταλλευτεί εμπορικά το δίκτυο.
> 
> Επίσης ο χρήστης του AWMN που πραγματοποιεί την συναλλαγή με το ebay ή με τον ISP, δε θεωρείται ότι το εκμεταλλευεται εμπορικά αφού βρίσκεται στο άκρο του "αγοραστή" της συναλλαγής. Η ενέργεια τότε χαρακτηρίζεται σαν διευκόλυνση που παρέχει το δίκτυο στον χρήστη του.



Σωστόοοοος!
Οταν όμως αγοραστής καί πωλητής είναι μέλη του δικτύου καί ο πωλητής έχει μάλιστα καί *αποδεδειγμένο εμπορικό κέρδος*? 
Αν καί εν μέρει απαντήθηκε με το παράδειγμα του ebay!




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ygk
> 
>   
> Σαν να μην έχεις άδικο!
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=
> 
> 
> OK... τώρα κατάλαβα σε τι αναφέρεσαι...
> ...


Παρέπεμψα στο συγκεκριμένο με αφορμή το "ούτε λύση, ούτε πρόβλημα" .... τό "ευρύτερου σχδίου" το αφήνω στην άκρη.
Δεν παρέπεμψα γαι να κρίνουμε τον δημοσιογράφο καί την πέννα του!
Κράτα την παράγραφο με την γνώμη επώνυμου με συγκεκριμένη θέση. "Ξώφαλτση" κι αυτή??


Ας το παγώσουμε, εάν συμφωνείτε κι εσείς, το threadάκι μέχρι να μας πεί ο dti τι του είπε η "μαμά"!

----------


## nvak

> Ας το παγώσουμε, εάν συμφωνείτε κι εσείς, το threadάκι μέχρι να μας πεί ο dti τι του είπε η "μαμά"!


Δηλαδή αν του πεί η μαμά ότι επιτρέπεται εμείς θα το επιτρέψουμε ?
Δηλαδή αν σου πούν ότι επιτρέπεται στο σπίτι σου να φιλοξενείς δωρεάν αστέγους χωρίς άδεια, εσύ πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το κάνεις ξενώνα ?

Υπάρχει το επιτρέπεται, το θέλουμε και το ελέγχουμε.
Όλα είναι πολύ σημαντικά, με σημαντικότερο το τελευταίο !!
Αν το σπίτι δεν έχει κλειδαριές και σύ δεν είσαι εκεί, μπορεί άνετα να γίνει ξενώνας ακόμη και αν απαγορεύεται  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Α να γεια σου παιδί μου…. Αυτή ήταν και η ουσιαστική συμβουλή από 1ο μου post εδώ…
Παραπομπή συζήτηση από κοντά με όλους αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται για το ζήτημα, απόφαση και ενέργεια… ότι και να είναι αυτή… μπορεί άλλα 40 μαγαζιά μπορεί και το κλείσιμο του forum, του δικτύου, των λινκ …. whatever
Αλλά όχι …. Εμείς πάντα πρέπει να φέρνουμε τον κόσμο ανάποδα….Camay λίγο ακόμα να γλιστράει…  ::

----------


## Ygk

> .....
> Αν το σπίτι δεν έχει κλειδαριές και σύ δεν είσαι εκεί, μπορεί άνετα να γίνει ξενώνας ακόμη και αν απαγορεύεται


Γιά σκέψου το λίγο αυτό!

Στο φινάλε γιατί δεν παίρνεις προσωπική θέση με ένα ΝΑΙ ή ένα ΟΧΙ (ξερό ή παραμετροποιημένο)?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

*Το Δίκτυο είναι Αδιαίρετο.
Το Δίκτυο είναι Ανοιχτής Αρχιτεκτονικής και Ελεύθερης Διέλευσης.*

Ως *Ανοικτή Αρχιτεκτονική* ορίζεται η ελευθερία του κάθε Χρήστη να υλοποιήσει με οποιοδήποτε σημείο του Δικτύου σύνδεση, με οποιοδήποτε πρωτόκολλο συμβατό με το τρέχον πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης.

Ως *Ελεύθερη Διέλευση* ορίζεται η άνευ περιορισμούς διαμεταγωγή από σημείο σε σημείο. Δεν επιτρέπεται κανένα αντάλλαγμα για την Διέλευση.

Στα παραπάνω ποιος δεν συμφωνεί?

----------


## acoul

κοίτα να είσαι σήμερα στις 18:00 στη λέσχη  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Προφανώς δεν θα απαντήσει με ένα ναι ή ένα όχι όλοι όσοι έχουν γράψει εδώ, γιατί η απάντηση είναι δεσμευτική!

----------


## Ygk

> Προφανώς δεν θα απαντήσει με ένα ναι ή ένα όχι όλοι όσοι έχουν γράψει εδώ, γιατί η απάντηση είναι δεσμευτική!


Δεσμευτική είναι η απόφαση της πλειοψηφίας!
Δεσμευτική είναι η απόφαση της πλειοψηφίας εάν είναι συμβατή με το τρέχον Νομ. πλαίσιο.

Γι' αυτό έγραψα "_ξερό ή παραμετροποιημένο_" για να μπορεί, αφού το θέλει, υπο προϋποθέσεις να δηλώσει (ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ) "σήμερα" καί να ανοίξει εκφραζόμενος κι άλλες πιθανές πτυχές που σε άλλους απο μας ίσως διαφεύγουν... αλλά κυρίως να παίρνουμε σιγά-σιγά & επώνυμα θέσεις στα θέματα που μας αφορούν. 
Φυσικά δεν απευθυνόμουν μόνο στον nvak, έτσι?
Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο το κομμάτι τής δέσμευσης, όσο το κομμάτι του φόβου της "ταμπέλας" ένταξης στούς "μέν ή στους δέ(ν)".

Αυτό το γύρω-γύρω όλοι καί οι υποθετικές συζητήσεις πόσο μας έχουν βοηθήσει να ξεπεράσουμε τα προβλήματα με λιγότερο κόπο ??

----------


## lambrosk

Νομίζω ότι έχει φανεί , αλλά για να κάνω την αρχή:



> *Το Δίκτυο είναι Αδιαίρετο.
> Το Δίκτυο είναι Ανοιχτής Αρχιτεκτονικής και Ελεύθερης Διέλευσης.*
> Ως *Ανοικτή Αρχιτεκτονική* ορίζεται η ελευθερία του κάθε Χρήστη να υλοποιήσει με οποιοδήποτε σημείο του Δικτύου σύνδεση, με οποιοδήποτε πρωτόκολλο συμβατό με το τρέχον πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης.
> Ως *Ελεύθερη Διέλευση* ορίζεται η άνευ περιορισμούς διαμεταγωγή από σημείο σε σημείο. Δεν επιτρέπεται κανένα αντάλλαγμα για την Διέλευση.


NAI!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Χωρίς να διαφωνώ αλλά ούτε και να συμφωνώ (ή πιο σωστά, θέλοντας να κρατήσω την άποψή μου μακριά από τη συζήτηση), κατά τη γνώμη μου το στοίχημα ΔΕΝ είναι να τα βρούμε σε δικτυακό επίπεδο αλλά ΣΑΝ ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ.

Εάν μπορούμε ασφαλώς, γιατί όσο περνάει ο καιρός, όλο και περισσότερο βλέπω να αντιμετωπίζεται το δίκτυο σαν ένας φορέας δεδομένων (ανάλογος ή και αποδοτικότερος του internet), κάτι το οποίο μας βάζει να λειτουργούμε με τους νόμους και τους κανόνες των μηχανών και ξεχνάμε ότι περισσότερο απ' όλα θέλουμε να είμαστε δίκτυο ανθρώπων.

Τα πράγματα δεν είναι ούτε άσπρα ούτε μαύρα, ιδιαίτερα σε θέματα τα οποία δεν καλύπτονται από κανόνες.

Παλιότερα, θα ήταν αδιανόητο κάποιος να μεταφέρει «εμπορικό traffic» από το σημείο Α στο σημείο Β. Σήμερα το κουβεντιάζουμε με άνεση.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω, είναι ότι θα πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε πρώτα πρώτα ΕΜΕΙΣ τι θέλουμε. Ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ ούτε κανένας άλλος. Και αν δεν έχουμε τον τρόπο να το κάνουμε, να τον βρούμε. Αυτό είναι το σημαντικό, για να έχουμε ένα κοινό σημείο αναφοράς και όχι ο καθένας το δικό του.

Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο; Γιατί αν δεν μπορεί τελικά, τότε δεν έχει αξία να το κουβεντιάζουμε, ούτε να καταναλωνόμαστε σε δια βοής επιβολές γνωμών ούτε σε φαγωμάρες και ούτε σε επιδείξεις ισχύος. Απλά ο καθένας θα κάνει ότι θέλει και θα το δικαιολογεί όπως θέλει.

Ενώ συνήθως σας κουράζω με μεγάλα posts, σε αυτό θα συγκρατηθώ και σταματώ εδώ.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αν κάποιος ΔΕΝ συμφωνεί με αυτούς τους 2 θεμελιώδεις κανόνες τότε να του δώσω τον αριθμό λογαριασμού μου για να συνεχίσει να περνάει από τον κόμβο μου.

Ο Πρώτος Κανόνας και ο 2ος είναι οι 2 στήλοι που χρήστηκε το Δίκτυο από τις πρώτες ημέρες του που ισχύουν ακόμα και σήμερα (δεν θα φώναζε κανένας στον dti αν δεν υπήρχε το αδιαίρετο του Δικτύου ή δεν θα φώναζε κανένας για την επίμαχη ταράτσα με τα banners).
*
Μην ακούω χλειαρές (μπορεί/ίσως/αν) τουλάχιστον σε αυτά που μέχρι ακόμα και αυριο θα είναι αυτονόητα (ελευθερία στην αρχιτεκτονική & στην διέλευση των δεδομένων)!!!!* Για αυτούς τους κανόνες έχουν δωθεί μάχες!

----------


## enaon

> Αν κάποιος ΔΕΝ συμφωνεί με αυτούς τους 2 θεμελιώδεις κανόνες τότε να του δώσω τον αριθμό λογαριασμού μου για να συνεχίσει να περνάει από τον κόμβο μου.





> Δεσμευτική είναι η απόφαση της πλειοψηφίας!
> Δεσμευτική είναι η απόφαση της πλειοψηφίας εάν είναι συμβατή με το τρέχον Νομ. πλαίσιο.





> Υπάρχει το επιτρέπεται, το θέλουμε και το ελέγχουμε.
> Όλα είναι πολύ σημαντικά, με σημαντικότερο το τελευταίο !!
> Αν το σπίτι δεν έχει κλειδαριές και σύ δεν είσαι εκεί, μπορεί άνετα να γίνει ξενώνας ακόμη και αν απαγορεύεται


Νομίζω mew, ότι αυτό που λές κατά λάθος μάλλον, είναι το πρόβλημα μας. Συμφωνούμε ότι δεν κόβουμε κανέναν, κάποιος κάνει τα δικά του, εσύ για να τον τιμωρήσεις κάνεις αντίποινα, και είσαι ξαφνικά εξίσου βλαπτικός, γιατί κάνατε την ίδια πράξη. 

Γενικά μαλλον ρε παιδιά, όπου μπλέκει η δημοκρατική απόφαση εννοείτε ότι πολλοί δεν θα συμφωνούνε, αλλά θα πρέπει να σεβαστούν το αποτέλεσμα. Επειδή πάλι ο σεβασμός δεν και το πρώτο μας μέλημα, έχουμε φτιάξει τις τιμωρίες για να μας βοηθούν να σεβόμαστε τους άλλους. Όσοι έχετε πάει στρατό  :: , βλέπετε ποδόσφαιρο κλπ , θα ξέρετε καλύτερα ότι η τιμωρία έχει δύναμη όσο μένει στο στάδιο της αιώρησης. Όταν αναγκαστεί να προσγειωθεί, ή θα θάψει τον άμοιρο στον οποίο επιβλήθηκε για παραδειγματισμό, η θα πέσει απαλά και θα χάσει απίστευτα την δύναμη της, γιατί δεν μπορείς να τιμωρείς συνέχεια, δίνει δικαίωμα στον άλλον να μην χρειάζεται να σέβεται μόνος του.

Το πρόβλημά μας νομίζω όπως λέει ο nvak, δεν είναι αν θα συμφωνήσουμε σε 5-10 πράγματα που θα τα αποδεχθούμε μέχρι να συμφωνήσουμε κάτι άλλο, είναι να βρούμε τρόπο ώστε, όταν ιστορικά βέβαια θα βρεθεί κάποιος που αγίασε τον σκοπό του μόνος του και θεωρεί ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να αποδεχθεί κάτι, να μπορούμε να του επιβάλουμε τρόπο για να τον βοηθήσουμε να μην είναι κόπανος.

Επειδή βέβαια η γραμμή ανάμεσα στην δημοκρατία και το ανάποδό της είναι τόσο λεπτή, που όταν κάποιος κοιτά δύο αντιπροσώπους των θεωριών από μακριά δεν κουνά το μάτι του μάλλον, έχουμε δύσκολο έργο αν τελικά πάρουμε τον δρόμο τις υποχρεωτικής επιβολής των αυτονόητων.

----------


## Ygk

> Αν κάποιος ΔΕΝ συμφωνεί με αυτούς τους 2 θεμελιώδεις κανόνες τότε να του *(1)δώσω τον αριθμό λογαριασμού μου για να συνεχίσει να περνάει από τον κόμβο μου*.
> 
> Ο Πρώτος Κανόνας και ο 2ος είναι οι 2 στήλοι που χρήστηκε το Δίκτυο από τις πρώτες ημέρες του που ισχύουν ακόμα και σήμερα (δεν θα φώναζε κανένας στον dti αν δεν υπήρχε το αδιαίρετο του Δικτύου ή δεν θα φώναζε κανένας για την επίμαχη ταράτσα με τα banners).
> *
> Μην ακούω χλειαρές (μπορεί/ίσως/αν) τουλάχιστον σε αυτά που μέχρι ακόμα και αυριο θα είναι αυτονόητα (ελευθερία στην αρχιτεκτονική & στην διέλευση των δεδομένων)!!!!* Για αυτούς τους κανόνες έχουν δωθεί μάχες!


1. Ti γράφουμε στην αιτιολογία κατάθεσης? 
Πάγιο μηνιαίο τέλος διέλευσης? Μηνιαίο τέλος χρήσης awmn? Να το κάνουμε ετήσιο? Εχει έκπτωση???
Καί οι μάχες που έχουν δωθεί? 
Ξεχάστηκαν απο σένα τον υπέρμαχο σε μιά στιγμή έξαρσης?
Δεκτή η συγνώμη σου για την παρεκτροπή σου!

2. Σου διαφεύγει σε αυτό το topic ότι το θέμα του δεν είναι ή διέλευση αλλά η χρήση του δικτύου. Αυτό ήταν η σπίθα για αυτό το θερμό topic!
Μήπως θυμάσαι Mr. FiveEigtyEigt την περίοδο που δεν τολμούσαμε να αναφέρουμε απο ποιό μαγαζί θα μπορούσε κάποιος να αγοράσει προϊόντα γιατί ....... Γιά ψάξτο λίγο!!!!! Εκεί να δείς μάχες  ::  

Απαιτείς σε στραβό γιαλό πορεία καρφί! Αμ! παλληκάρι μου, ήδη έχει μπάσει νερά καί δεν ξέρουμε καί που πάμε... Αστο να πάει στο διάτσο.....
Χαλεποί καιροί, λίμα στα πέριξ, λέγανε μετά την Ολυμπιάδα θα σε καθαρίζουν για ένα πεντόευρω, η περηφάνεια φθίνει με το σφίξημο της ζώνης παραχωρώντας θέση σε άλλες ανείπωτου κάλλους αξίες...... απο ένα σημείο καί μετά μόνο προσαρμοστικότητα δεν είναι..... 
Κάνε βρε συ mew άλλη μιά φορά αφιέρωση το ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ (έτσι είναι ο τίτλος? Δεν το είχα ακούσει μέχρι που σήμερα το άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο) καί μη πολυταλανίζεσαι!

To κεφάλι ψηλά καί συνέχιζε να τιμάς τα RFCάκια του δικτύου!




> ...
> 
> Επειδή βέβαια η γραμμή ανάμεσα στην δημοκρατία και το ανάποδό της είναι τόσο λεπτή, που όταν κάποιος κοιτά δύο αντιπροσώπους των θεωριών *από μακριά* δεν κουνά το μάτι του μάλλον, έχουμε δύσκολο έργο αν τελικά πάρουμε τον δρόμο τις υποχρεωτικής επιβολής των αυτονόητων.


Στο bold τα ψιλοχάλασες!  ::

----------


## dti

Σε συνέχεια αυτών που έγραψα εδώ, ας δούμε μήπως η χρήση εμπορικών urls στο δίκτυο, μας υποχρεώνει στην υποβολή δηλώσεων στην ΕΕΤΤ...  ::

----------


## dti

Η ΕΕΤΤ δε θέλησε να πάρει καν θέση (όπως είχα γράψει σε κάποιο pm προ ημερών, ήταν αναμενόμενη αυτή η στάση).





> Αξιότιμε κ. Τσίγκανε,
> 
> σε απάντηση του ηλεκτρονικού σας μηνύματος που έλαβε αριθμό πρωτ. ΕΕΤΤ
> 27402/26-7-06 
> σας ενημερώνουμε ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχει αρμοδιότητα για τις καταλήξεις
> awmn.org / com
> 
> Σχετικά με τα Ονόματα Χώρου για τα οποία η ΕΕΤΤ έχει αρμοδιότητα να
> ενεργήσει και τα οποία αναφέρεται στο ανωτέρω μήνυμά σας, ήτοι τα
> ...

----------


## rtfm

Αφού πέρασε αρκετός καιρός και όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα το δεκατετρασέλιδο αυτό thread-flame έσβησε στις στάχτες του, ήρθε και η απάντηση από την ΕΕΤΤ, θα ήθελα να παραθέσω τη γνώμη μου ελπίζοντας ότι θα αντιμετωπιστεί με νηφαλιότητα από τους γνωστούς "εμπρηστές". 

Σερφάροντας στο forum βρήκα την παρακάτω ανακοίνωση(http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10524):



> Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τετ Δεκ 22, 2004 1:35 pm
> Τα παρακάτω συμπληρώνουν τους Γενικούς Κανόνες Λειτουργίας του Forum του awmn. 
> Οι νεοσυσταθείσα ομάδα των moderators κατά την πρώτη της συνεδρίαση την 19η Δεκεμβρίου 2004, αποφάσισε ομόφωνα τα ακόλουθα : 
> 
> ....
> 6. Υπογραφές μελών 
> *a. Δεν επιτρέπονται banners στις υπογραφές. 
> 
> b. Δεν επιτρέπονται links που οδηγούν σε εμπορικά site ή σε προσωπικά site που διακινούν προϊόντα έναντι χρηματικής αμοιβής* , αυτά θα προστίθενται στους Οδηγούς Αγορών....
> ...


Σύμφωνα με αυτή την ανακοίνωση, *που συμπληρώνει του όρους χρήσης του forum*, τα επίμαχα links θα έπρεπε να είχαν αφαιρεθεί από τη πρώτη στιγμή που επισημάνθηκε το γεγονός και το όλο θέμα να τελείωνε εκεί, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να φτάσουμε τις 14 σελίδες αντιπαράθεσης και σε επιστολές στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Θα επιθυμούσα μια επίσημη απάντηση από το σώμα των moderators (όχι τη προσωπική θέση του καθενός), γιατί δεν εφαρμόστηκε η παραπάνω απόφαση. Εκτός αν το σώμα των moderators δεν διέπεται από την αρχή της συνέχειας και το κάθε μέλος του εφαρμόζει την προσωπική του πολιτική. Το λογικό είναι κάθε απόφαση των moderator (εφόσον δεν ακυρωθεί με τον προβλεπόμενο τρόπο) να δεσμεύει τους επόμενους και να οφείλουν να την ακολουθούν.

@argi με αφορμή αυτό http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... c&start=90:
Εκτός από καλός ακροάτής είμαι και καλός αναγνώστης  ::  

@argi, RF και λοιπούς "παλιούς" του forum με αφορμή αυτό http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... ht=#284694 και τα μετέπειτα posts:
Καλό θα ήταν που και που να διαβάζετε κι εσείς τους όρους χρήσης του forum μαζί με τις συμπληρώσεις τους, ιδιαίτερα όταν κατέχετε και θέσεις συντονιστών. Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να ανατρέχετε που και που στο παρελθόν του φόρουμ που ως "παλιοί" το έχετε ζήσει (όπως κάνουμε εμείς οι "νέοι").

@dti: Μπορεί οι άνθρωποι της ΕΕΤΤ να αγαπάνε το ΑΜΔΑ, να σας δέχονται σε συναντήσεις, να έχετε μια στενή επικοινωνία, αλλά η ΕΕΤΤ δεν είναι "μαγαζάκι" σας. Δεν μπορείς να απασχολείς για ψίλου πήδημα και να ζητάς από μια Δημόσια Αρχή να γνωμοδοτεί και αναμειγνύεται σε έσωτερικά θέματα του κάθε σωματείου, πράγμα για το οποίο δεν έχει καμία αρμοδιότητα. Και μετά να την ψέγετε και από πάνω που δεν ασχολήθηκε. Με τέτοιες ενέργεις νομίζω ότι βλάπτετε ανεπανόρθωτα την εικόνα σας.

Φιλικά πάντα

Edit: Σύμφωνα με το 6α νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί και η υπογραφή του Mernion.

----------


## ngia

> Σερφάροντας στο forum βρήκα την παρακάτω ανακοίνωση(http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10524):


Η συγκεκριμένη στόχευε στις ομαδικές, προκάλεσε μεγάλη αναταραχή, η απόφαση τους αμφισβητήθηκε έντονα και για την δικαιοδοσία αλλά και για το περιεχόμενο
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9843
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11429
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10532

από όσα ανέφερε τα περισσότερα έχουν προσπεραστεί και τελικά μετά από συνελεύσεις ξεκαθάρισε αυτό και άλλα θέματα σχετικά με το φόρουμ.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12546

Το πλαίσιο κανόνων του φόρουμ είναι στην αρχική σελίδα
http://www.awmn/?id=AwmnForumRules , 
όπως ισχύουν και όσα έχουν αποφασιστεί στις αντίστοιχες συνελεύσεις.

----------


## rtfm

> Η συγκεκριμένη στόχευε στις ομαδικές, προκάλεσε μεγάλη αναταραχή, η απόφαση τους αμφισβητήθηκε έντονα και για την δικαιοδοσία αλλά και για το περιεχόμενο
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9843
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11429
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10532
> 
> από όσα ανέφερε τα περισσότερα έχουν προσπεραστεί και τελικά μετά από συνελεύσεις ξεκαθάρισε αυτό και άλλα θέματα σχετικά με το φόρουμ.
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12546.


Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι το πρώτο topic που παραθέτεις δεν το είχα διαβάσει. ΟΚ η αμφισβήτιση υπήρξε και ως προς το περιεχόμενο και ως προς τη νομιμότητα της λήψης αυτής της απόφασης. Και όντως η ανακοίνωση αυτή είχε ως αφορμή τις ομαδικές παραγγελίες, όμως αυτή η πράξη δεν παύει να υπάρχει. Το κείμενο της Γ.Σ της 27-3-2005 τροποποίησε τα θέματα των moderators, και οριοθέτησε το τρόπο διεξαγωγής των ομαδικών. Όμως νομίζω ότι αυτή η απόφαση των moderators δεν καταργήθηκε ολοτελώς. Όπως είχε συνταχθεί η ανακοίνωση αποτελούταν από 7 σημεία. Τα 1 έως 3 και το 5 ασφαλώς τροποποιήθηκαν με την ΓΣ. Το 4 απ' οτι έχω διαπιστώσει ποτέ δεν εφαρμόστηκε. Το νούμερο έξι όμως που αφορά τις υπογραφές των μελών νομίζω ότι ούτε τροποποήθηκε ούτε καταργήθηκε. Και όσο κι αν αμφισβητήθηκε δεν νομίζω ότι ακυρώθηκε αυτή η απόφαση ως προς αυτό το σκέλος. Ξαναλέω ότι σίγουρα το πλαίσιο λήψης αυτής της απόφασης ήταν ο χαμός με τις ομαδικές παραγγελίες αλλά το θέμα 6 νομίζω ξεφεύγει από αυτές ώστε να θεωρείται κατηργημενο από την απόφαση της ΓΣ. 
Τέλος νομίζω ότι το σημείο 6a και b της ανακοίνωσης είναι το λογικό συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει από τον συνδυασμό των σημείων ιβ (ιδιαιτέρως αυτού: _Επίσης απαγορεύεται η διαφήμιση εταιρειών, εμπορικών προϊόντων ή/ και υπηρεσιών κάθε είδους_) και ιγ των όρων χρήσης στους οποίους παραπέμπεις, γι' αυτό και πιστεύω ότι συνεχίζει να ισχύει αυτή η ανακοίνωση *ως προς αυτό το σκέλος και μόνο.*

----------

